# SEC is overrated!!!



## Jetjockey

Ok.  I know full well that I'm gonna get a beat down because of this post!  But Im so sick of hearing how wonderful the SEC is!   UT gets beat by UCLA for a second year in a row, LSU bearly beats a Washington team that had the longest loosing streak in the nation, and GA gets hamered by OSU who then gets beat by Houston.   Alabama, who is supposidly a "great" team got HAMMERED by Utah last year in there bowl game.   And Florida gets their second national championship because the polsters won't put them against a team who can actually WIN a bowl game!  When do we get to see the SEC champion play a Texas or USC in a bowl game?  OSU is 4-3 in BCS games and OU is 2-5!  For god sakes please let them play a USC 6-1 BSC record (most BCS bowl games, the 1 loss coming to UT in the NC game) or Texas (3-0 BCS bowl games).  Im so sick of the SEC getting all this recognition when they don't play anyone.  And I'm more sick to hear how wonderful Tebow is.  Hes a good college QB, but he was the third best QB in the nation last year and just might be the 4th or 5th best this year!  I would have loved to see him go against USC's defense last year and watch him try to run!  OH..  That reminds me?  Why does everyone think the SEC's defenses are so good?  For god sakes UW put up almost 500 yards against LSU and beat them in every single stat in the game.  Including penalties (11-83yds vs 3-35yds) and turnovers.  If UW wouldn't have beat themselves the second worst team in the Pac-10 would have beat LSU.    Don't even get me going on how the commentators said there was NO WAY UCLA could beat Tennesse for a second year in a row.  Heck, UCLA isn't any good this year and they still beat UT!    

Just had to get that off my chest!               Oh ya!!    1 more thing.  When is the SEC going to start scheduling tough out of conference games!  Im so sick of FL playing high school teams in there first couple games.  When are they going to start scheduling Ohio, Texas, Michigan, USC, Norte Dame.... Teams that my high school team couldn't beat!!!!!!    Ok, now my rant is over.......   FOR NOW!!!!   haha


----------



## BlackSmoke




----------



## Backcountry




----------



## nickel back

dear lord......... you can have your rant.....but you need to take your meds........


----------



## Ole Fuzzy

All of you transplants need to understand that it goes with the territory and you have no say in the matter.  You are expected to graciously agree or move back home.  This is even more true for yankees, whom we hate so much.  We don't want to hear about Cleveland, Philly, or New Jersey.

One thing for certain though, I never heard a lot of talk about how great the PAC 10 was when I lived on the leftist coast. Those folks out there are delusional, but not that delusional when it comes to football.


----------



## Jetjockey

[QUOTE When you lose your starting QB and RB in 1 season, what can you expect from the first game?[/QUOTE]

Doesn't seem to bother USC!!!!!  I think they have 3 QB's that would start at nearly every school in the country!  Heck, 5 RB's that could!   Don't get me wrong, I'm not just talking about GA!   And I never said the SEC is cr%p.  Just that they are overrated as the best League in the country.  Im pretty sure the Big 12 is better and the Pac 10 rivals the SEC....  I know I know... Down here in the south you never watch the west coast teams play.  But, those boys can play football out there.   And sorry for you huge SEC fans, but the loudest stadium doesn't belong to the SEC.  It belongs to a little 59,000 seat stadium in OR with a little team called the Ducks.  A writer once wrote that Autzen Stadium is where good teams go to die!  Too bad the SEC doesn't ever come out and play there!!!

BTW.. This is just a little fun to get everyone going for football saturday, so nobody get your panties in a twist!!!  OH YA, Im betting UW gives the Trojans a run for their money.  The old swagger is starting to come back in Husky stadium!  And just a few years ago, teams didn't want to play in Husky stadium!


----------



## ACguy

Jetjockey said:


> Ok.  I know full well that I'm gonna get a beat down because of this post!  But Im so sick of hearing how wonderful the SEC is!   UT gets beat by UCLA for a second year in a row, LSU bearly beats a Washington team that had the longest loosing streak in the nation, and GA gets hamered by OSU who then gets beat by Houston.   Alabama, who is supposidly a "great" team got HAMMERED by Utah last year in there bowl game.   *And Florida gets their second national championship because the polsters won't put them against a team who can actually WIN a bowl game!  When do we get to see the SEC champion play a Texas or USC in a bowl game?  OSU is 4-3 in BCS games and OU is 2-5!  For god sakes please let them play a USC 6-1 BSC record (most BCS bowl games, the 1 loss coming to UT in the NC game) or Texas (3-0 BCS bowl games).*  Im so sick of the SEC getting all this recognition when they don't play anyone.  And I'm more sick to hear how wonderful Tebow is.  Hes a good college QB, but he was the third best QB in the nation last year and just might be the 4th or 5th best this year!  I would have loved to see him go against USC's defense last year and watch him try to run!  OH..  That reminds me?  Why does everyone think the SEC's defenses are so good?  For god sakes UW put up almost 500 yards against LSU and beat them in every single stat in the game.  Including penalties (11-83yds vs 3-35yds) and turnovers.  If UW wouldn't have beat themselves the second worst team in the Pac-10 would have beat LSU.    Don't even get me going on how the commentators said there was NO WAY UCLA could beat Tennesse for a second year in a row.  Heck, UCLA isn't any good this year and they still beat UT!
> 
> Just had to get that off my chest!               Oh ya!!    1 more thing.  When is the SEC going to start scheduling tough out of conference games!  Im so sick of FL playing high school teams in there first couple games.  *When are they going to start scheduling Ohio, Texas, Michigan, USC, Norte Dame.... Teams that my high school team couldn't beat!!!!!!*    Ok, now my rant is over.......   FOR NOW!!!!   haha




Trust me UF fans want to play USC and Texas alot more then you do. So you down grade the SEC for playing the big 10 and big 12 champions .Then Hype a  team in Texas who struggles to win the big 12 championship(1 in the last 10 years) . And you hype up USC . What team has USC beat in a BCS game besides OU and big 10 teams? No one ? Texas has played 2 big 10 teams and USC. 

So first you down play SEC  wins over OSU , then you say UF should schedule OSU and the weakers teams from the north  . I am starting to think this is a joke.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Jetjockey said:


> Im so sick of the SEC getting all this recognition when they don't play anyone.



Forgot the meds this morning didn't you

Put any of the teams you mentioned in a full SEC schedule and they won't make the BCS every year.

Vanderbilt could win the WAC


----------



## Jetjockey

Ole Fuzzy said:


> One thing for certain though, I never heard a lot of talk about how great the PAC 10 was when I lived on the leftist coast. Those folks out there are delusional, but not that delusional when it comes to football.



Those boys are the only conference that went undefeated last year in their bowl games!  That ain't that delusional!


----------



## Jetjockey

OU was only the Big 12 champion because of the crazy tie breaker the Big 12 uses.  In any other league UT was the champion.  Including the SEC!   Heck, UT beat OU...Vanderbuilt would get crushed by Boise State.  Hate to tell you!!!  But wait, how did Bama do against Utah?


----------



## Jetjockey

ACguy said:


> So first you down play SEC  wins over OSU , then you say UF should schedule OSU and the weakers teams from the north  . I am starting to think this is a joke.



They may be weaker, but they are a heck of a lot better then the teams Florida schedules for their pre-conference games!  The good SEC (UT the exception) teams schedule games against 3 of the worst Pac-10 teams and so far they are 1-1.  Lets see GA play OR at Oregon, or CAL, OSU, USC...   Instead the play UW, UCLA, and Arizona ST.  Comeone.....  I wanna see the SEC play some good out of conference teams.   The SEC DOESN't schudule tough out of confrence teams.  And when they do, it ain't impressive!


----------



## DSGB

Florida would have played USC last year had USC not lost to a 9-4 Oregon State team that also got beat by...................Utah.


----------



## fairhopebama

Jetjockey said:


> OU was only the Big 12 champion because of the crazy tie breaker the Big 12 uses.  In any other league UT was the champion.  Including the SEC!   Heck, UT beat OU...Vanderbuilt would get crushed by Boise State.  Hate to tell you!!!  But wait, how did Bama do against Utah?



Bama lost big to Utah. But didn't Texas Tech beat Texas last year and then play Ole Miss in a bowl game and if you would, remind me of the result of that game. I believe it was 47-34.


----------



## AccUbonD

IMO the SEC is not as strong as it usually is. Last year it was weak and looks to be weak again this year with the exception of a couple of teams.


----------



## DSGB

*BCS Records*



Jetjockey said:


> Those boys are the only conference that went undefeated last year in their bowl games!  That ain't that delusional!



Highest Winning Percentages By Conference

Conference 
 Percentage (Record) 

Mountain West 
 1.000 (2-0) 

Southeastern 
 .706 (12-5)

Pacific-10 
 .692 (9-4)

Big East 
 .545 (6-5) 

WAC
 .500 (1-1) 

Big 12
 .438 (7-9)

Big Ten
 .421 (8-11)

Atlantic Coast
 .182 (2-9)

Independents
 .000 (0-3)


----------



## boothy

the SEC is down this year.


----------



## irishleprechaun

Read this link then go figure out how the pac 10 can catch up to the big 10 first..., then you can start worrying about the SEC...

http://www.secsportsfan.com/top-all-time-college-football-conference-record.html


----------



## ACguy

Jetjockey said:


> They may be weaker, but they are a heck of a lot better then the teams Florida schedules for their pre-conference games!  The good SEC (UT the exception) teams schedule games against 3 of the worst Pac-10 teams and so far they are 1-1.  Lets see GA play OR at Oregon, or CAL, OSU, USC...   Instead the play UW, UCLA, and Arizona ST.  Comeone.....  I wanna see the SEC play some good out of conference teams.   The SEC DOESN't schudule tough out of confrence teams.  And when they do, it ain't impressive!



How many non BCS teams has the mighty PAC 10 lost to this year? 2 ? 




Jetjockey said:


> OU was only the Big 12 champion because of the crazy tie breaker the Big 12 uses.  In any other league UT was the champion.  Including the SEC!   Heck, UT beat OU...*Vanderbuilt would get crushed by Boise State.*  Hate to tell you!!!  But wait, how did Bama do against Utah?



Like they did to Oregon this season  ? OU has 6 BIG 12 championships in the last 10 years and  texas has 1.


----------



## Jay Hughes

Oh.............nevermind.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jetjockey said:


> Ok. I know full well that I'm gonna get a beat down because of this post! But Im so sick of hearing how wonderful the SEC is! UT gets beat by UCLA for a second year in a row, LSU bearly beats a Washington team that had the longest loosing streak in the nation, and GA gets hamered by OSU who then gets beat by Houston. Alabama, who is supposidly a "great" team got HAMMERED by Utah last year in there bowl game. And Florida gets their second national championship because the polsters won't put them against a team who can actually WIN a bowl game! When do we get to see the SEC champion play a Texas or USC in a bowl game? OSU is 4-3 in BCS games and OU is 2-5! For god sakes please let them play a USC 6-1 BSC record (most BCS bowl games, the 1 loss coming to UT in the NC game) or Texas (3-0 BCS bowl games). Im so sick of the SEC getting all this recognition when they don't play anyone. And I'm more sick to hear how wonderful Tebow is. Hes a good college QB, but he was the third best QB in the nation last year and just might be the 4th or 5th best this year! I would have loved to see him go against USC's defense last year and watch him try to run! OH.. That reminds me? Why does everyone think the SEC's defenses are so good? For god sakes UW put up almost 500 yards against LSU and beat them in every single stat in the game. Including penalties (11-83yds vs 3-35yds) and turnovers. If UW wouldn't have beat themselves the second worst team in the Pac-10 would have beat LSU. Don't even get me going on how the commentators said there was NO WAY UCLA could beat Tennesse for a second year in a row. Heck, UCLA isn't any good this year and they still beat UT!
> 
> Just had to get that off my chest!  Oh ya!! 1 more thing. When is the SEC going to start scheduling tough out of conference games! Im so sick of FL playing high school teams in there first couple games. When are they going to start scheduling Ohio, Texas, Michigan, USC, Norte Dame.... Teams that my high school team couldn't beat!!!!!! Ok, now my rant is over....... FOR NOW!!!! haha


----------



## irishleprechaun

Jetjockey said:


> Ok.  I know full well that I'm gonna get a beat down because of this post!  But Im so sick of hearing how wonderful the SEC is!



Then why do you read and participate in this forum?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I guess the fact that out of all of the conferences that exist having  1/5 of the top 25 occupied by SEC teams is a statistic that means nothing to him. Or he supposes it is just luck that they are ranked that way.


----------



## Danuwoa

This just drives some of you girls insane doesn't it?  LOL.


----------



## gatormeup

must be those crazy pollers again????


----------



## Jetjockey

First off, some of you guys are taking this WAY to seriously.  I figured it would be a fun debate to banter about before tomorrows games.  

In years past the SEC has been very, very strong.  Trust me, I'm not bashing the SEC.  But the last couple years they have not.  Simple as that.  The Big 12 was better last year and probably this year as well.  The Pac 10 looks to be as good if not better this year.  However, the SEC will make it to the BCS bowl game again this year no matter what.  Unless 2 teams outside the BCS from the Pac 10 or Big 12 go undefeated, its a guarantee.  And its stupid, because the SEC is living off their reputation.  




DSGB said:


> Florida would have played USC last year had USC not lost to a 9-4 Oregon State team that also got beat by...................Utah.


USC has the best record in in BCS games, and they have also been to the most BCS games.  If Florida would have played SC or UT last year they wouldn't be going for 3 in a row.  Remember when SC went for 3 in a row?  They didn't have to play Ohio or OU.  Because if they had, they would have got their 3rd BCS title!

Florida got to play in the BCS game because........  They are from the SEC!  UT and USC both would have beat FL last year.  Sorry....  The SEC has 1, maybe 2 strong teams..  FL and Bama.  Georgia is mediocre at best, same with LSU.  I love the arguement that when you play in such a tough conference that your always gonna have 1 or 2 losses.  Same thing can be said for the Big 12, or  the Pac 10.  How is it that a bad UCLA team beats UT 2 years in a row?  How about LSU.  They got beat up by UW but managed to win the game because of UW's screw ups.    I don't see LSU, UGA, or UT being strong teams this year.  That leaves FL, Bama, and Ole Miss...............  And when they start to schedule some tough out of conference teams, and win, then I will believe again.  But so far, the SEC has been beat up pretty good out of conference!  Your #3 or 4 almost got beat by the Pac 10's number 9 or 10!  Your number 3 or 4 UGA also got beat by the Big 12's number 5 or 6.    When is the SEC going to start scheduling some tough out of conference oponents?  Probably not any time soon.  Because they can always use that as an excuse as to why the SEC is so good!


----------



## Drewdawg09

I would appreciate it if you would tell us who it is that is so tough that plays USC


----------



## Jetjockey

scooter1 said:


> I guess the fact that out of all of the conferences that exist having  1/5 of the top 25 occupied by SEC teams is a statistic that means nothing to him. Or he supposes it is just luck that they are ranked that way.



How is that any different then the Big 12?  Theve got 5 as well in the AP polls.   They have 6 in the USA today poll compared to 5 for the SEC.   LSU will go down several times, they haven't looked impressive at all, yet they are still ranked in the top 10!  They are going to have a tough year.  The SEC "might" have 2 teams in the top 10 at the end of the year.  The big 12 will have 2 and so will the Pac 10!

BTW.. Don't take this so seriously guys.........  But lets say UT does beat FL.......  Oh am I gonna have something to say then!!!!!     haha


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

He's just trolling for bait. Let him burn up all of his gas trying...


----------



## shdybrady19

Right now what the sec needs is true fans. The sex is having a rough year. Or at least is having a rough start. And everybody is stepping up and talking trash now. But what about the past.... lets say 15 years. Sec has been one of the toughest conf. around.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Jetjockey said:


> BTW.. Don't take this so seriously guys.........



Your dang sure ain't from around here with that statement........... Football in the South is not a sport it's a RELIGION!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

shdybrady19 said:


> Right now what the sec needs is true fans. The sex is having a rough year. Or at least is having a rough start. And everybody is stepping up and talking trash now. But what about the past.... lets say 15 years. Sec has been one of the toughest conf. around.


 
SEC is having a great year, just because a couple of fellas primadonna teams haven't performed up to their standards is not a reflection on the conference as a whole. I am always pro SEC, regardless of what is going on.


----------



## Fishingchickenman

Jetjockey  Just wanted to let you know UGA will go to play the ducks 9-19-15.


----------



## Jetjockey

Drewdawg09 said:


> I would appreciate it if you would tell us who it is that is so tough that plays USC



I dare any SEC team to go play at OR!  It is the loudest stadium in all of college football.  I know you SEC fans would like to think you have the loudest stadium.. But you don't.   How about Ohio state and Notre Dame every year out of conference.  Oregon, Cal, Oregon State.  He11, they play UCLA who has beat UT 2 years in a row!  Name me 1 top 10 team the SEC plays out of conference?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jetjockey said:


> I dare any SEC team to go play at OR! It is the loudest stadium in all of college football. I know you SEC fans would like to think you have the loudest stadium.. But you don't. How about Ohio state and Notre Dame every year out of conference. Oregon, Cal, Oregon State. He11, they play UCLA who has beat UT 2 years in a row! Name me 1 top 10 team the SEC plays out of conference?


 

The Mighty Ducks..........

OHHH My God that is RICH !!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa

Unicoidawg said:


> Your dang sure ain't from around here with that statement........... Football in the South is not a sport it's a RELIGION!!!!!!!



Funny that he says that but he is the one up on a soap box about all this.  he seems to take it pretty seriously.


----------



## Jetjockey

shdybrady19 said:


> Right now what the sec needs is true fans. The sex is having a rough year. Or at least is having a rough start. And everybody is stepping up and talking trash now. But what about the past.... lets say 15 years. Sec has been one of the toughest conf. around.



Absolutely agree 100%.  What I was arguing is that the last 2 years the SEC has been living off their reputation, not their performance!

BTW.....   College football is a religion!  But if you can't argue about it in fun then whats the fun of it!  I do love the passion though!!!!!!   I love the fact that the SEC guys love their football as much as us Pac 10 guys.  And trust me, you don't want to watch Texas play with my wife in the room!  Shes a UT grad and shes absolutely nuts!!!  We almost broke up when UT beat SC in the national championship game.    Id like to see FL play UT or SC in a BCS game because then we might actually have a good game.  Im sick of OU and OSU getting in to the BCS game and getting crushed every year!   Lets either have a playoff, or at least let the best 2 teams play in the BCS game!  OU was not the best "2" last year.   UT and SC were both far better the OU!!!!!


----------



## Jetjockey

scooter1 said:


> The Mighty Ducks..........
> 
> OHHH My God that is RICH !!!!!



How about the mighty Vol's.   How come they can't beat the lonely Bruins??????  2 years in a row!!  The ducks are a heck of  alot better then UCLA... And for those of you who haven't watched.   Boise State is a heck of a football team!  Theres a reason they are ranked in the top 10!!!  But then again, Utah wasn't very good either last year!!!!  Just ask the Bama fans!!


----------



## Unicoidawg

Jetjockey said:


> I dare any SEC team to go play at OR!



Yeah UGA is going out 9/19/2015......... Nobody in the SEC is gonna be scared to go play them why would they???? Just like another day at UT, LSU, Uf, UGA, Carolina..... pick one nobody is gonna be scared........ Besides.... what are they gonna do????? Take a cheap shot and punch someone in the mouth after the game???


----------



## Fishingchickenman

Ducks come here in 2016


----------



## Jetjockey

Unicoidawg said:


> Yeah UGA is going out 9/19/2015......... Nobody in the SEC is gonna be scared to go play them why would they???? ?



Because its one of the toughest statiums in the country to play in!  I know you SEC fans don't believe it.  But it is the loudest stadium in the country!   And because LSU almost got beat by Washington...   They absolutely got outplayed by Washington.   Washington hadn't won a game in over a year!  Yet somehow they racked up over 480 yards of offense against one of the "mighty" SEC defenses!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Unicoidawg said:


> Yeah UGA is going out 9/19/2015......... Nobody in the SEC is gonna be scared to go play them why would they???? Just like another day at UT, LSU, Uf, UGA, Carolina..... pick one nobody is gonna be scared........ Besides.... what are they gonna do????? Take a cheap shot and punch someone in the mouth after the game???


 
Why aren't they called the Smurfs anyway??


----------



## bullgator

We have this same thread EVERY YEAR, just a different person starting it . 
Last year the SEC was having a "down"  year, and guess what......another NC trophy for our poor over-rated conference. And that makes 3 in the last 4 years.....not bad for an over-rated conference.
I've said it before and I'll say it now,,,,,why do the  bashers always pick the SEC to attack?. When was the last time someone tried to validate their conference against someone other than the SEC?. I think we all know that answer.


----------



## Jetjockey

BTW...  USC is gonna have their hands full with UW this weekend.  Some of you USC haters might wanna watch this game.  Looks like UW might actually have a football team and be returning to the glory years of Rose Bowl wins and fighting for the National Championship every couple years!   Thank God they got rid of Willingham!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg

Jetjockey said:


> Because its one of the toughest statiums in the country to play in!  I know you SEC fans don't believe it.  But it is the loudest stadium in the country!   And because LSU almost got beat by Washington...   They absolutely got outplayed by Washington.   Washington hadn't won a game in over a year!  Yet somehow they racked up over 480 yards of offense against one of the "mighty" SEC defenses!!!



Son........ almost only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades.............. At the end of the year all you will see is a W in the column for the Tigers......


----------



## Jetjockey

bullgator said:


> We have this same thread EVERY YEAR, just a different person starting it .
> Last year the SEC was having a "down"  year, and guess what......another NC trophy for our poor over-rated conference. And that makes 3 in the last 4 years.....not bad for an over-rated conference.
> I've said it before and I'll say it now,,,,,why do the  bashers always pick the SEC to attack?. When was the last time someone tried to validate their conference against someone other than the SEC?. I think we all know that answer.



Because the SEC doesn't have to play the best teams in the country for the BCS game.  They live off reputation.  The only time the BCS has worked was when UT and USC played because they were the only 2 undefeated teams in the country!   Everyone knew Florida was going to beat OU last year... Just like every team that has beat OU or OSU in the BCS game.   At least UT or USC would have been a game!!!     Florida ended up with the same record as UT an USC.  And Utah should have been the National Champs.  They went undefeated and crushed BAMA in the BCS game.   The reason this comes up every year is because everyone believes the SEC is so much better then the other conferences.  And in the last couple years, they haven't been!!!!


----------



## Jetjockey

Unicoidawg said:


> Son........ almost only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades.............. At the end of the year all you will see is a W in the column for the Tigers......



Your right.  But LSU ain't very good!!! And their 2 performances have shown that!!!  They "should" have crushed UW.  I mean, they were 17.5 point favorites!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Jetjockey said:


> Ok.  I know full well that I'm gonna get a beat down because of this post!  But Im so sick of hearing how wonderful the SEC is!   UT gets beat by UCLA for a second year in a row, LSU bearly beats a Washington team that had the longest loosing streak in the nation, and GA gets hamered by OSU who then gets beat by Houston.   Alabama, who is supposidly a "great" team got HAMMERED by Utah last year in there bowl game.   And Florida gets their second national championship because the polsters won't put them against a team who can actually WIN a bowl game!  When do we get to see the SEC champion play a Texas or USC in a bowl game?  OSU is 4-3 in BCS games and OU is 2-5!  For god sakes please let them play a USC 6-1 BSC record (most BCS bowl games, the 1 loss coming to UT in the NC game) or Texas (3-0 BCS bowl games).  Im so sick of the SEC getting all this recognition when they don't play anyone.  And I'm more sick to hear how wonderful Tebow is.  Hes a good college QB, but he was the third best QB in the nation last year and just might be the 4th or 5th best this year!  I would have loved to see him go against USC's defense last year and watch him try to run!  OH..  That reminds me?  Why does everyone think the SEC's defenses are so good?  For god sakes UW put up almost 500 yards against LSU and beat them in every single stat in the game.  Including penalties (11-83yds vs 3-35yds) and turnovers.  If UW wouldn't have beat themselves the second worst team in the Pac-10 would have beat LSU.    Don't even get me going on how the commentators said there was NO WAY UCLA could beat Tennesse for a second year in a row.  Heck, UCLA isn't any good this year and they still beat UT!
> 
> Just had to get that off my chest!               Oh ya!!    1 more thing.  When is the SEC going to start scheduling tough out of conference games!  Im so sick of FL playing high school teams in there first couple games.  When are they going to start scheduling Ohio, Texas, Michigan, USC, Norte Dame.... Teams that my high school team couldn't beat!!!!!!    Ok, now my rant is over.......   FOR NOW!!!!   haha


 Wow I'm glad you got it off your chest!


----------



## bullgator

Jetjockey said:


> Because the SEC doesn't have to play the best teams in the country for the BCS game.  They live off reputation.  The only time the BCS has worked was when UT and USC played because they were the only 2 undefeated teams in the country!   Everyone knew Florida was going to beat OU last year... Just like every team that has beat OU or OSU in the BCS game.   At least UT or USC would have been a game!!!     Florida ended up with the same record as UT an USC.  And Utah should have been the National Champs.  They went undefeated and crushed BAMA in the BCS game.   The reason this comes up every year is because everyone believes the SEC is so much better then the other conferences.  And in the last couple years, they haven't been!!!!


The SEC has no control over who gets sent to play in the NC game. If an SEC team is in the big game, we play who they put in there against us. Maybe we should hand over all those decisions to ......uh, you!
When UF went in Jan. 07, it wasn't Ohio St. that was on the bubble and at risk of not making it, it was UF. Some experts thought UF wasn't worthy and that the NC game should be a tOSU-Michigan rematch......remember?. 
Every year USC has the best team money can recruit, it's not our fault they can't make it to the big show....we're there waiting!!!


----------



## sleeze

As down as the SEC has been in the Last 2 years.

SEC is STILL the strongest from top to bottom.

Big 12 is the only other conference that has a argument.

Tebow may be the 3rd, 4th, 5th best QB in your opinion.  
BUT, He is the BEST football player in the nation stats aside.

I wonder how many college coaches would pick him as their first pick if they were starting COLLEGE football team?

I giggled about that Oregon stadium being soooo loud too.  Betcha never been to "the SWAMP."


----------



## Jetjockey

sleeze said:


> I giggled about that Oregon stadium being soooo loud too.  Betcha never been to "the SWAMP."


   Naw.. Don't need to.  It ain't that loud.  But I have been to Husky stadium.  The "unofficial" loudest stadium!!  Several Times.

I giggled about the SWAMP being "SO" loud.  Sorry man, dicibel levels don't lie.  Funny thing is, Autzen isn't even the loudest.  Like I said the loudest "unofficial"  is Washington's Husky stadium..  You can "say" how loud the swamp is but the numbers just don't lie.  59,000 Oregon fans are louder then 90,000 UF fans!!!!  And the decibel meter proves it!!!

_According to ESPN's College Football Live Thursday June 4, 2009 Autzen's 127.2db is the loudest recorded college football crowd. Even ESPN does not recognize the 130.2 that ESPN recorded at Husky Stadium, nor the unsupported 132.8 spoken of below at Death Valley. Oregon's Autzen Stadium is the loudest at 127.2 db, recorded on October 27, 2007 USC at Oregon. 


The Register-Guard newspaper of Eugene, OR posted the original article which is quoted by the AP here showing Autzen Stadium (University of Oregon) with the record at 127.2 db on October 27, 2007_

_Note: The loudest stadium sound ever recorded was actually 133.6 dbs in Husky Stadium at the University of Washington. It was Sept 19, 1992 vs. Nebraska. It is not the reported "official" record, because ESPN recorded a sound of 130.2, and that is the official recording. However, a local suburban broadcast which documented the husky team that year recorded the 133.8 dbs. Although we can't be certain how accurate that recording is, it deserves a mentioning as the unofficial record_

Gonna be a fun Weekend boys!!!!  Lets go Tennesee!!!


----------



## 00Beau

How often do you get out of the padded room and straight jacket to use the computer????  Just kidding, but where did you come up with this junk?


----------



## sleeze

Jetjockey said:


> Naw.. Don't need to.  It ain't that loud.  But I have been to Husky stadium.  The "unofficial" loudest stadium!!  Several Times.
> 
> I giggled about the SWAMP being "SO" loud.  Sorry man, dicibel levels don't lie.  Funny thing is, Autzen isn't even the loudest.  Like I said the loudest "unofficial"  is Washington's Husky stadium..  You can "say" how loud the swamp is but the numbers just don't lie.  59,000 Oregon fans are louder then 90,000 UF fans!!!!  And the decibel meter proves it!!!
> 
> _According to ESPN's College Football Live Thursday June 4, 2009 Autzen's 127.2db is the loudest recorded college football crowd. Even ESPN does not recognize the 130.2 that ESPN recorded at Husky Stadium, nor the unsupported 132.8 spoken of below at Death Valley. Oregon's Autzen Stadium is the loudest at 127.2 db, recorded on October 27, 2007 USC at Oregon.
> 
> 
> The Register-Guard newspaper of Eugene, OR posted the original article which is quoted by the AP here showing Autzen Stadium (University of Oregon) with the record at 127.2 db on October 27, 2007_
> 
> _Note: The loudest stadium sound ever recorded was actually 133.6 dbs in Husky Stadium at the University of Washington. It was Sept 19, 1992 vs. Nebraska. It is not the reported "official" record, because ESPN recorded a sound of 130.2, and that is the official recording. However, a local suburban broadcast which documented the husky team that year recorded the 133.8 dbs. Although we can't be certain how accurate that recording is, it deserves a mentioning as the unofficial record_
> 
> Gonna be a fun Weekend boys!!!!  Lets go Tennesee!!!



Seems like a once in a lifetime games.  

I can point out several games at the Swamp that has prolly gotten around them decibel levels.  Just wasnt recorded or isn't "official" like you say.  What can i say,,,,,,didn't have my decibel meter around at the time.

Common sense tells you a 54,000 person stadium is not as loud as a 88,600 stadium.  Like i said, might have been a once in a lifetime thing.  

I have been to games in Gainesville that you can not here a word the person next to you is saying.  And thats hollering from the top of your lungs directly into his or her ear.  Not to mention your ears are ringing for days.

Bottom line is >>>>>>Your Little Ducky or Husky stadiums are not as loud as SEC schools on a consistent basis.

Its not going to be fun weekend if your pulling for Tennessissy.


----------



## Jetjockey

Bottom line is >>>>>>Your Little Ducky or Husky stadiums are not as loud as SEC schools on a consistent basis.



Wanna Bet!!!!!!!     We have the scientific proof (the decibel ratings) and the professional opinion (Lee Corso and Keith Jackson).   

Sorry Gator fans. But your stadium ain't that loud.     And I'm not the only one who thinks this either.    Seems Lee Corso, Keith Jackson, and Lloyd Carr all  agree with me.  But then again, theve haven't been to many stadiums.  Notice the top quote..

_Autzen's 59,000 strong make the Big House collectively sound like a pathetic whimper. It's louder than any place I've ever been, and that includes "The Swamp" at Florida, "The Shoe" in Columbus and "Death Valley" at Louisiana State. Autzen Stadium is where great teams go to die." - J. Brady McCollough, The Michigan Daily 9/22/03 _

............................................................................................................

_This is difficult to answer, as most of the claims made for decibel levels seem to be made up, however, I can say that Oregon's Autzen Stadium holds the current record at 127.2 db on October 27, 2007, (according to the Register-Guard 10/28/2007). 

"Sitting in the foothills of the Cascade Mountains, Oregon's Autzen Stadium is one of college football's hidden jewels. Before kickoff, Autzen is as peaceful as the Willamette River, which runs through Eugene just a few minutes from the stadium. After kickoff, the fans - even the alumni - forget who they are, where they come from and what their degree is in. The audience adopts a new collective identity for the next three-and-a-half hours: the 12th, 13th and 14th man. 

Autzen's 59,000 strong make the Big House collectively sound like a pathetic whimper. It's louder than any place I've ever been, and that includes "The Swamp" at Florida, "The Shoe" in Columbus and "Death Valley" at Louisiana State. Autzen Stadium is where great teams go to die." - J. Brady McCollough, The Michigan Daily 9/22/03 

"Trust me on Autzen. Just go to the place and soak it all in. Before they throw dirt on you, take a trip to Eugene one fall Saturday. … Autzen Stadium is a zoo; there's no other way to say it. Get inside your own 20 in a tight game, and you can forget about A.) hearing; B.) avoiding false starts and C.) success." - Matt Hayes, SportingNews. 

"Per square yard, the loudest stadium in the history of the planet." Keith Jackson - ABC Sports. 

"The Autzen Bounce causes deafness in laboratory rats." - Dennis Dodd, CBSSportsline. 

"Q: What would you say the loudest stadiums are? Corso: I think Autzen Stadium. Per person, the Oregon stadium is the loudest stadium I've ever been in. The fact that it's so low to the ground doesn't allow the sound to escape." Lee Corso, ESPN GameDay. 

"If you've never been to a game at Autzen Stadium do yourself a favor and get there soon. One word for the experience. Loud. Hurt your ears loud. Make them bleed loud. The Big Ten has nothing as loud as Autzen." - BigTenTailgate.com 

"It's very tough. The crowd there is unbelievably educated on when to be loud and when to calm down when they have the ball. It's just a very tough environment with the noise and just trying to communicate." - Jeff Tedford, Cal HC 

"They are very difficult to beat at home. The crowd is, from every report I get, from every coach I've spoken with, a real factor. You have to learn to communicate without talking, because talking doesn't do you any good." - Lloyd Carr, Michigan HC (before playing at Autzen). 

"That's the loudest stadium I've ever been in." - Lloyd Carr, Michigan HC (after playing at Autzen). 

"Crowd noise is almost an unfair advantage. You can't check plays, you seemingly have less time on the play clock and everything starts to feel really rushed." - Troy Taylor, Cal QB 

"They're going to be loud from the first snap until the last snap. They are right on top of you and they're just relentless." - Barry Alvarez, Wisconsin HC. 

"You can hear a pin drop when their offense is on the field, and when our offense is out there, it's like being in a thunderstorm." - Thomas DeCloud, Cal Safety. 



_


----------



## bullgator

Terrain enhanced


----------



## Jetjockey

bullgator said:


> Terrain enhanced



You SEC guys love to make stuff up!!!  All it says is that Autzen stadium is sitting in the foothills of the cascades!!!  BTW... UF ain't looking too impressive right now!!!!!   But then again,   UW is giving USC all they can handle as well!!!!!    Looks like another "great" team (you know, the one who crushed Alabama last year) may be going down as well!!!!  

BTW... Im getting ready for the tazmanian devel (my wife) to get fired up as soon as Texas hits the field!!!!!


----------



## Mako22

The swamp: a gathering place for dental challanged ignorant rednecks.

GO NOLES


----------



## Les Miles

Jetjockey said:


> Your right.  But LSU ain't very good!!! And their 2 performances have shown that!!!  They "should" have crushed UW.  I mean, they were 17.5 point favorites!!!!



On one hand you're saying that LSU should have crushed Washington because the Huskies are a poor team but then you turn right around and state that #3 USC better watch out for Washington. 

Turns out that unranked Washington just defeated your mighty #3 ranked USC Trojans.

So is Washington a poor team or is USC just overrated?  

Doesn't really matter, LSU was never in danger of the losing the game and we got the "W".


----------



## Jetjockey

Na.  UW is a decent football team!  And LSU is LUCKY they got them the first game of the season.  But everyone picked LSU to CRUSH UW... And they didn't!  They beat them, but only on the scoreboard.  In every stat the UW beat LSU!!!!   UW beat USC with USC not having their starting QB in.    OH ya.  Did you miss the point where I stated that Husky stadium is a TOUGH place to play???     How about Autzen.  Looks to me that UO just beat Utah, who crushed Alabama last year!!!!!!  Like I said.... Autzen is a tough place to play!!!!


----------



## dwills

Has this guy not watched the past 3 national championships??? Granted the SEC is having a down year, but how can you make this statement when the SEC has continued to dominate the past 3 years?


----------



## Jetjockey

Because last year FL played the 2nd best team in the Big 12, and they didn't even have to play USC........................  Oh ya.  They played a  team can't beat Boise State in  a BCS game!!!!  How do you expect them to beat FL.   Id like to see UF play UT in a BCS game......  IMO McCoy is a better QB then Tebow.  Last year UT and USC were better then FL.  Sorry, but its true.  Texas probably has the best team this year!


----------



## Jetjockey

Jetjockey said:


> BTW...  USC is gonna have their hands full with UW this weekend.  Some of you USC haters might wanna watch this game.  Looks like UW might actually have a football team and be returning to the glory years of Rose Bowl wins and fighting for the National Championship every couple years!   Thank God they got rid of Willingham!!!



Like I said!!!!  Ya might wanna listen to me when  I talk about college FB.  Lets just say I watch a "little" ball on the weekends.  And no, I don't just watch the SEC!!!!    Ya might wanna pay attention to Boise State this year.  Those boys can PLAY!!!!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales

QUOTE=Jetjockey;4043596]Because last year FL played the 2nd best team in the Big 12, and they didn't even have to play USC........................  Oh ya.  They played a  team can't beat Boise State in  a BCS game!!!!  How do you expect them to beat FL.   Id like to see UF play UT in a BCS game......  IMO McCoy is a better QB then Tebow.  Last year UT and USC were better then FL.  Sorry, but its true.  Texas probably has the best team this year![/QUOTE]

YAWN...


----------



## proside

Jetjockey said:


> Ok.  I know full well that I'm gonna get a beat down because of this post!  But Im so sick of hearing how wonderful the SEC is!   UT gets beat by UCLA for a second year in a row, LSU bearly beats a Washington team that had the longest loosing streak in the nation, and GA gets hamered by OSU who then gets beat by Houston.   Alabama, who is supposidly a "great" team got HAMMERED by Utah last year in there bowl game.   And Florida gets their second national championship because the polsters won't put them against a team who can actually WIN a bowl game!  When do we get to see the SEC champion play a Texas or USC in a bowl game?  OSU is 4-3 in BCS games and OU is 2-5!  For god sakes please let them play a USC 6-1 BSC record (most BCS bowl games, the 1 loss coming to UT in the NC game) or Texas (3-0 BCS bowl games).  Im so sick of the SEC getting all this recognition when they don't play anyone.  And I'm more sick to hear how wonderful Tebow is.  Hes a good college QB, but he was the third best QB in the nation last year and just might be the 4th or 5th best this year!  I would have loved to see him go against USC's defense last year and watch him try to run!  OH..  That reminds me?  Why does everyone think the SEC's defenses are so good?  For god sakes UW put up almost 500 yards against LSU and beat them in every single stat in the game.  Including penalties (11-83yds vs 3-35yds) and turnovers.  If UW wouldn't have beat themselves the second worst team in the Pac-10 would have beat LSU.    Don't even get me going on how the commentators said there was NO WAY UCLA could beat Tennesse for a second year in a row.  Heck, UCLA isn't any good this year and they still beat UT!
> 
> Just had to get that off my chest!               Oh ya!!    1 more thing.  When is the SEC going to start scheduling tough out of conference games!  Im so sick of FL playing high school teams in there first couple games.  When are they going to start scheduling Ohio, Texas, Michigan, USC, Norte Dame.... Teams that my high school team couldn't beat!!!!!!    Ok, now my rant is over.......   FOR NOW!!!!   haha



Dee Dee Dee  

USC just lost Washington and LSU beat them!!


----------



## Jetjockey

Ya.  And UCLA beat UT at home, who gave Florida a run for their money on the road!  Suppsidely (form you guys) the hardest place to play in all of college FB....  Whats you point???


----------



## bullgator

Another self proclaimed expert in need of spellcheck.....


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

> How about Ohio state and Notre Dame every year out of conference


Alabama tried to schedule ND but they (ND) didn't want to play us (Bama)


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Jetjockey said:


> Na.  UW is a decent football team!  And LSU is LUCKY they got them the first game of the season.  But everyone picked LSU to CRUSH UW... And they didn't!  They beat them, but only on the scoreboard.  In every stat the UW beat LSU!!!!   UW beat USC with USC not having their starting QB in.    OH ya.  Did you miss the point where I stated that Husky stadium is a TOUGH place to play???     How about Autzen.  Looks to me that UO just beat Utah, who crushed Alabama last year!!!!!!  Like I said.... Autzen is a tough place to play!!!!



I suppose you have been to all of the SEC stadiums????  You seem to have a bag full of excuses.


----------



## Jetjockey

Excuses????   What excuses?    So Bama couldn't get ND so they got North Texas?   Come on!  Name 1 decent top 25 team that the SEC plays in out of conference games???  GA played OSU, and they lost.  UT played UCLA, and they lost, 2 years in a row!!!  Once the SEC starts playing a decent out of conference schedule, and they win, I will start to believe in the SEC.   Until then Ill take the teams that win consistently in out of conference games!   Heck, at least Oregon scheduled Boise state, Purdue, and  Utah.  UW scheduled LSU and Notre Dame, USC scheduled Ohio state and Notre Dame!!  When is the SEC gonna stop hiding behind the "SEC" and start playing some decent out of conference teams???   Oh ya!  They aren't!!!  Because when they do, it ain't pretty!!   haha  Just ask UGA.


----------



## proside

Jetjockey said:


> Ya.  And UCLA beat UT at home, who gave Florida a run for their money on the road!  Suppsidely (form you guys) the hardest place to play in all of college FB....  Whats you point???



Fla was never in danger of loosing that game!

A win is a win and we will take it!

BTW why does your precious USC Trojans lose to unrank teams year after year?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Jetjockey said:


> 1) Excuses????   What excuses?
> 2) Name 1 decent top 25 team that the SEC plays in out of conference games???
> 3)USC scheduled Ohio state and Notre Dame!!



1) Excuses: USCs QB is hurt,,,,  If USC is SOOOOOO great, they should have easily beat Washington without their FRESHMAN QB.

2) Alabama started with Virginia Tech who was rated in the top 10 at the time, started with Clemson last year.

3) You forgot Fresno State, their in conference schedule is WEAK as well


----------



## MCBUCK

I don't see many PAC 10 teams beatin down the door to Mike Slive's office.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

USC's Schedule

San Jose State UNRANKED
Ohio State Ranked 11
Washington UNRANKED
Washington State UNRANKED
California Ranked 8
Notre Dame UNRANKED
Oregon State UNRANKED
Oregon UNRANKED
Arizona State UNRANKED
Stanford UNRANKED
Arizona UNRANKED


----------



## proside

Jetjockey said:


> Because last year FL played the 2nd best team in the Big 12, and they didn't even have to play USC........................  Oh ya.  They played a  team can't beat Boise State in  a BCS game!!!!  How do you expect them to beat FL.   Id like to see UF play UT in a BCS game......  IMO McCoy is a better QB then Tebow.  Last year UT and USC were better then FL.  Sorry, but its true.  Texas probably has the best team this year!



Fla played and beat the team that won the big 12!!


Texas lost to Texas Tech who lost to Oklahoma!

You cant play for the NC when you dont even win your conference!

All that woulda coulda shoulda only mean something to you!


----------



## dwills

Jetjockey said:


> Because last year FL played the 2nd best team in the Big 12, and they didn't even have to play USC........................  Oh ya.  They played a  team can't beat Boise State in  a BCS game!!!!  How do you expect them to beat FL.   Id like to see UF play UT in a BCS game......  IMO McCoy is a better QB then Tebow.  Last year UT and USC were better then FL.  Sorry, but its true.  Texas probably has the best team this year!



Wait didn't USC lose to Oregon State last year, and Stanford the year before? You're right...they are definitely the best And they just lost to washington! I can't believe that you would say that the SEC doesn't schedule tough out of conference teams when USC is the worst! The only team they play is Ohio State, which is one of the most overrated teams in the country!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

dwills said:


> The only team they play is Ohio State, which is one of the most overrated teams in the country!



Yep


----------



## jdgator

Jetjockey said:


> Naw.. Don't need to.  It ain't that loud.  But I have been to Husky stadium.  The "unofficial" loudest stadium!!  Several Times.



Sorry son, but you are wrong. Ever hear of Tiger Stadium, as known as death valley? The fan reaction on a scoring play was been so loud that it registered as an earthquake, as measured by the NOAA, many miles away. 

The reason why your stats are unoffical is because you all fiddle with the acoustics to create more impresive stats. 

As long as southern pride exists and rivalrys remain, the SEC will always contain the loudest, most gruesome stadiums.


----------



## BlackSmoke

David Mills said:


> USC's Schedule
> 
> San Jose State UNRANKED
> Ohio State Ranked 11
> Washington UNRANKED
> Washington State UNRANKED
> California Ranked 8
> Notre Dame UNRANKED
> Oregon State UNRANKED
> Oregon UNRANKED
> Arizona State UNRANKED
> Stanford UNRANKED
> Arizona UNRANKED




Exactly....


----------



## Jetjockey

jdgator said:


> Sorry son, but you are wrong. Ever hear of Tiger Stadium, as known as death valley? The fan reaction on a scoring play was been so loud that it registered as an earthquake, as measured by the NOAA, many miles away.
> 
> The reason why your stats are unoffical is because you all fiddle with the acoustics to create more impresive stats.
> 
> As long as southern pride exists and rivalrys remain, the SEC will always contain the loudest, most gruesome stadiums.



Did you miss this quote?  

Autzen's 59,000 strong make the Big House collectively sound like a pathetic whimper. It's louder than any place I've ever been, and that includes "The Swamp" at Florida, "The Shoe" in Columbus and "Death Valley" at Louisiana State. Autzen Stadium is where great teams go to die." - J. Brady McCollough, The Michigan Daily 9/22/03 


This guy "who" has been to Death Valley, says that Autzen is louder.  I know you SEC guys cant fathom the idea that you don't have the loudest stadiums, but you don't!  You have some of the loudest, I will agree, and over all you have the loudest.  But the Ducks have the loudest stadium in College FB.  Are you gonna call Lee Corso and Keith Jackson liers???   And when Husky stadium gets rocking, its just as loud.   But ya your right, The swamp is louder then WSU's 34,000 seat stadium..


----------



## proside

Jetjockey said:


> Did you miss this quote?
> 
> Autzen's 59,000 strong make the Big House collectively sound like a pathetic whimper. It's louder than any place I've ever been, and that includes "The Swamp" at Florida, "The Shoe" in Columbus and "Death Valley" at Louisiana State. Autzen Stadium is where great teams go to die." - J. Brady McCollough, The Michigan Daily 9/22/03
> 
> 
> This guy "who" has been to Death Valley, says that Autzen is louder.  I know you SEC guys cant fathom the idea that you don't have the loudest stadiums, but you don't!  You have some of the loudest, I will agree, and over all you have the loudest.  But the Ducks have the loudest stadium in College FB.  Are you gonna call Lee Corso and Keith Jackson liers???   And when Husky stadium gets rocking, its just as loud.   But ya your right, The swamp is louder then WSU's 34,000 seat stadium..



It rocked last night when washington beat your Prima donnas!!!

You keep calling us SEC guys!

Dont be mad at us because thats where the best college football is played and we appriciate it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jetjockey said:


> Did you miss this quote?
> 
> Autzen's 59,000 strong make the Big House collectively sound like a pathetic whimper. It's louder than any place I've ever been, and that includes "The Swamp" at Florida, "The Shoe" in Columbus and "Death Valley" at Louisiana State. Autzen Stadium is where great teams go to die." - J. Brady McCollough, The Michigan Daily 9/22/03
> 
> 
> This guy "who" has been to Death Valley, says that Autzen is louder. I know you SEC guys cant fathom the idea that you don't have the loudest stadiums, but you don't! You have some of the loudest, I will agree, and over all you have the loudest. But the Ducks have the loudest stadium in College FB. Are you gonna call Lee Corso and Keith Jackson liers??? And when Husky stadium gets rocking, its just as loud. But ya your right, The swamp is louder then WSU's 34,000 seat stadium..


 

Yes, you're loud,,,,,,,,err,,,,,the stadium is loud........so what???

I watched the Mighty Ducks game. It looked like a highschool game compared to the smashmouth hard hitting of the SEC games. 

OK, go ahead and order your ring for being the champions of the loudest stadium.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Jetjockey said:


> Did you miss this quote?
> 
> Autzen's 59,000 strong make the Big House collectively sound like a pathetic whimper. It's louder than any place I've ever been, and that includes "The Swamp" at Florida, "The Shoe" in Columbus and "Death Valley" at Louisiana State. Autzen Stadium is where great teams go to die." - J. Brady McCollough, The Michigan Daily 9/22/03
> 
> 
> This guy "who" has been to Death Valley, says that Autzen is louder.  I know you SEC guys cant fathom the idea that you don't have the loudest stadiums, but you don't!  You have some of the loudest, I will agree, and over all you have the loudest.  But the Ducks have the loudest stadium in College FB.  Are you gonna call Lee Corso and Keith Jackson liers???   And when Husky stadium gets rocking, its just as loud.   But ya your right, The swamp is louder then WSU's 34,000 seat stadium..



Well whoopy doopy doooo.  What has that got to do with who has the best teams?  Is the "noise level" the only bullet in your gun?


----------



## timothyroland

Maybe i missed it somewere but how many tough teams does usc schedule becouse the only one i notice every year is osu and as far as stats they mean nothing the only numbers that mayyer is the ones on the score board stats done win games the team with the most points wins the game


----------



## Jetjockey

scooter1 said:


> I watched the Mighty Ducks game. It looked like a highschool game compared to the smashmouth hard hitting of the SEC games.
> :



That HIGH School team just beat the "High School" Team that crushed Alabama last year playing "smash mouth" football.  How quick we forget how bad Utah destroyed Bama last year.  Oh ya.  Howd Tenesse do agains't the Bruins?   How about UGA against OSU...    When the SEC starts scheduling tough out of conference games, I will start to believe.  Until then IMO, they live off of hype!!!  USC scheduled OSU and Notre Dame (not  a great team, but historically they are, and they make the schedules years in advance).    The SEC schedules 2 of the worst teams in the Pac 10 over the last 7 years and goes...... 1-1.  You better hope UGA beats Arizona.  Because Arizona isn't a very good team this year!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jetjockey said:


> That HIGH School team just beat the "High School" Team that crushed Alabama last year playing "smash mouth" football. How quick we forget how bad Utah destroyed Bama last year. Oh ya. Howd Tenesse do agains't the Bruins? How about UGA against OSU... When the SEC starts scheduling tough out of conference games, I will start to believe. Until then IMO, they live off of hype!!! USC scheduled OSU and Notre Dame (not a great team, but historically they are, and they make the schedules years in advance). The SEC schedules 2 of the worst teams in the Pac 10 over the last 7 years and goes...... 1-1. You better hope UGA beats Arizona. Because Arizona isn't a very good team this year!


 

You got your loud mouth......errr......loud stadium ring yet??

Utah?? Yes, same school, but entirely different team from last year, just as Bama is this year.

That you Ol' Red??? Still living in the past??


----------



## Jetjockey

OK.. Explain UGA and OSU... Or UT vs UCLA....  2 years in a row!!!!  How come your mighty SEC cant beat decent (not that I would call UCLA great, but they are rebuilding) teams in other conferences???   I want to see the SEC schedule Ohio State, Michigan, Texas, Oklahoma, USC, Oregon (uga is going in a couple years).....  Heck, even Nortre Dame would be nice to see.


----------



## rhbama3

Jetjockey said:


> OK.. Explain UGA and OSU... Or UT vs UCLA....  2 years in a row!!!!  How come your mighty SEC cant beat decent (not that I would call UCLA great, but they are rebuilding) teams in other conferences???   I want to see the SEC schedule Ohio State, Michigan, Texas, Oklahoma, USC, Oregon (uga is going in a couple years).....  Heck, even Nortre Dame would be nice to see.



I agree. Unfortunately, Notre Dame has declined the offer to play Bama the last two times they have been asked.


----------



## Danuwoa

JetJockey, why do you care so much?


----------



## 2bbshot

Ill play along so maybe the SEC schedules easy out of conference games, but look at the ruthless in conference schedule we play week in and week out year after year. If OSU,USC,Texas Etc... played the same schedule we play they wouldnt even be in a discussion for a title contention because they would lose several games every year. How many years in a row have the mighty USC trojans got embarrased by an unranked team? How many times has OSU got embarrassed in the national championship game? And how you can even argue that the SEC is weak when they have won 3 national championships in a row? You say we schedule easy out of conference games ok ill go with that but I say the pac 10 and big 10 in conference schedule is a joke and thats the only reason teams like OSU and USc tend to lose few games during the regular season and they dont have to play a conference championship game. So they end up with a title shot  and then they get beat.


----------



## LanierSpots

I thought we had already been through this.

Since there is always a big story of how the SEC and other conferences schedule poor out of conference games, here is some interesting data I pulled off one of the other sites.

Non-conference games vs ranked opponents last 5 years:
Pac 10 - 39 games (3.9 per team)
ACC - 41 (3.4 per team)
SEC - 28 (2.3 per team)
Big East - 18 (2.3 per team)
Big 12 - 24 (2 per team)
Big Ten - 17 (1.5 per team)


In-Conference games against ranked opponents in the last 5 years:
SEC - 225 games (18.8 per team)
Big 12 - 167 games (13.9 per team)
Pac 10 - 135 games (13.5 per team)
ACC - 162 games (13.5 per team)
Big 10 - 143 games (13 per team)
Big East - 77 games (9.6 per team)

In-Conference games against Top 10 opponents in the last 5 years:
SEC - 118 games (9.8 per team)
Big 12 - 85 games (7.1 per team)
Pac 10 - 69 games (6.9 per team)
Big Ten - 53 games (4.8 per team)
ACC - 46 games (3.8 per team)
Big East - 29 games (3.6 per team)

Total (in-conference and non-conference combined) games against ranked opponents in the last 5 yrs:
SEC - 253 games (21.1 per team)
Pac 10 - 174 games (17.4 per team)
ACC - 203 games (16.9 per team)
Big 12 - 191 games (15.9 per team)
Big Ten - 160 games (14.5 per team)
Big East - 95 games (11.9 per team).


So sure, USC will "play anyone, anywhere"...well it's a good thing, because in the last five years in the Pac 10 they have played a grand total of THREE games against Top 10 teams in their conference.

To contrast that, the AVERAGE SEC team has played nearly TEN games against Top 10 teams in their conference in the same time period.

Here are some interesting notes:
Auburn and Tennessee are tied for having played the most in-conference games against Top 10 opponents, each having done it 14 times in the last 5 years.

Duke, Louisville, and West Virginia tie for the fewest, somehow having played in only TWO conference games against Top 10 opponents.

Tied for the second fewest at THREE are the following: Clemson, NC State, Wake Forest, Connecticut, Rutgers, Syracuse, Indiana, Ohio State, Purdue, and USC.


----------



## Jetjockey

UMMMM... Thats because the SEC is overrated.  Just like I said!!!  They get the benefit of the doubt even though they don't play good out of conference teams.    Like I said.  You still didn't explain why the SEC is having trouble winning out of conference games against decent teams.


----------



## Jetjockey

LanierSpots said:


> \Here are some interesting notes:
> Auburn and Tennessee are tied for having played the most in-conference games against Top 10 opponents, each having done it 14 times in the last 5 years.
> 
> .




Ya... And Tennesse can't beat an unranked UCLA 2 years in a row!!!!!  I don't care how many top ranked SEC teams they play....  Lets see them play a top 10 ranked out of conference team!!!!    If they can't beat UCLA, there gonna get crushed by the good teams!!!!!


----------



## riprap

scooter1 said:


> Yes, you're loud,,,,,,,,err,,,,,the stadium is loud........so what???
> 
> I watched the Mighty Ducks game. It looked like a highschool game compared to the smashmouth hard hitting of the SEC games.
> 
> OK, go ahead and order your ring for being the champions of the loudest stadium.



There is a big stadium over in Talledega that gets pretty loud. There is some hard hitting over there too.


----------



## LanierSpots

Jetjockey said:


> Ya... And Tennesse can't beat an unranked UCLA 2 years in a row!!!!!  I don't care how many top ranked SEC teams they play....  Lets see them play a top 10 ranked out of conference team!!!!    If they can't beat UCLA, there gonna get crushed by the good teams!!!!!



I think it is a very difficult argument for you to prove.  You can easily pick out games every year that teams lose.  Just like a struggling Vols team who lost to UCLA or Georgia losing to OSU who then lost to a unranked Houston team.  What does that say?

Look at last years bowl results.  The SEC played all good ranked teams.  I think they won them all except one.. Including the National Championship against the beloved Sooners.  A mid pack SEC team at the time blew out Texas Tech who was favored to win by 100.  Our lowly Vandy beat the ACC runner up.  Can you remember any of those?

Its a tough argument to prove.  The SEC has 4 of the top 7 teams in the polls today... They did not get there by being overrated.   I know its a hard pill to swallow but it is the truth

From what I can tell, you are a USC fan so I can understand your frustration. Actually not pulling out a game against a team that did not even win a game last year in your OWN conference it a tough one to swallow.  I have news for you though, USC's losing is not over.  Cal will kick the crap out of them and even the mighty Fighting Irish could pull out a win aginst them this season..  No BCS game for the Trojans this year...

But really.  You could be right.   The SEC is probally overrated and we should bow out, return the national championships from the past few years and just play in our own conference.


----------



## rhbama3

Good post, Lanier!
there is no way your gonna change his( Jet Jockey) mind, and there is no way he's gonna change ours. The sad reality is that contractual, Conference, and money obligations dictate who will play who out of conference. Bama has played a top 10 ranked Clemson, Virginia Tech, and next year we have a home and away series starting with Penn State. Deals are made years in advance, so there is no guarantee that the powerhouse you sign up to play will still be a "quality" opponent 3 years from now. 
This MAY be a down year for the SEC as a whole. But there have been many times when the parity of the league was obvious and just about no one was a "gimme".


----------



## bullgator

rhbama3 said:


> Good post, Lanier!
> there is no way your gonna change his( Jet Jockey) mind, and there is no way he's gonna change ours. The sad reality is that contractual, Conference, and money obligations dictate who will play who out of conference. Bama has played a top 10 ranked Clemson, Virginia Tech, and next year we have a home and away series starting with Penn State. Deals are made years in advance, so there is no guarantee that the powerhouse you sign up to play will still be a "quality" opponent 3 years from now.
> This MAY be a down year for the SEC as a whole. But there have been many times when the parity of the league was obvious and just about no one was a "gimme".


All true. In fact our strongest years is when we look the weakest due to more parity.


----------



## jdgator

I agree. The SEC looks its best when we play non-conference games and bowl games. The rest of the time it is smash mouth, physical football among closely-matched schools.


----------



## aaronward9

over-rated or not, the voters obviously like the SEC since 3 of the top 4 ranked teams are from the SEC....


----------



## Beartrkkr

LanierSpots said:


> I thought we had already been through this.
> 
> Since there is always a big story of how the SEC and other conferences schedule poor out of conference games, here is some interesting data I pulled off one of the other sites.
> 
> Non-conference games vs ranked opponents last 5 years:
> Pac 10 - 39 games (3.9 per team)
> ACC - 41 (3.4 per team)
> SEC - 28 (2.3 per team)
> Big East - 18 (2.3 per team)
> Big 12 - 24 (2 per team)
> Big Ten - 17 (1.5 per team)
> 
> 
> In-Conference games against ranked opponents in the last 5 years:
> SEC - 225 games (18.8 per team)
> Big 12 - 167 games (13.9 per team)
> Pac 10 - 135 games (13.5 per team)
> ACC - 162 games (13.5 per team)
> Big 10 - 143 games (13 per team)
> Big East - 77 games (9.6 per team)
> 
> In-Conference games against Top 10 opponents in the last 5 years:
> SEC - 118 games (9.8 per team)
> Big 12 - 85 games (7.1 per team)
> Pac 10 - 69 games (6.9 per team)
> Big Ten - 53 games (4.8 per team)
> ACC - 46 games (3.8 per team)
> Big East - 29 games (3.6 per team)
> 
> Total (in-conference and non-conference combined) games against ranked opponents in the last 5 yrs:
> SEC - 253 games (21.1 per team)
> Pac 10 - 174 games (17.4 per team)
> ACC - 203 games (16.9 per team)
> Big 12 - 191 games (15.9 per team)
> Big Ten - 160 games (14.5 per team)
> Big East - 95 games (11.9 per team).
> 
> 
> So sure, USC will "play anyone, anywhere"...well it's a good thing, because in the last five years in the Pac 10 they have played a grand total of THREE games against Top 10 teams in their conference.
> 
> To contrast that, the AVERAGE SEC team has played nearly TEN games against Top 10 teams in their conference in the same time period.
> 
> Here are some interesting notes:
> Auburn and Tennessee are tied for having played the most in-conference games against Top 10 opponents, each having done it 14 times in the last 5 years.
> 
> Duke, Louisville, and West Virginia tie for the fewest, somehow having played in only TWO conference games against Top 10 opponents.
> 
> Tied for the second fewest at THREE are the following: Clemson, NC State, Wake Forest, Connecticut, Rutgers, Syracuse, Indiana, Ohio State, Purdue, and USC.





Now this would be a bit more convincing IF the rankings are done retroactively from the end of the year, but I suspect they are not.  Therefore, what you might be seeing is a prejudice towards certain teams (and therefore conferences) based on preseason rankings.  Even if your team stinks, but starts out high in the rankings, if may take more losses to get them out of the ranking than a good team that starts outside of the rankings.

Preseason 2008  (11 dropped out or 44% wrong - if I counted right)
1	Georgia (22)	0-0
2	Ohio State (21)	0-0
3	USC (12)	0-0
4	Oklahoma (4)	0-0
5	Florida (6)	0-0
6	Missouri	0-0
7	LSU	0-0   ******
8	West Virginia	0-0
9	Clemson	0-0  *****
10	Auburn	0-0  *****
11	Texas	0-0
12	Texas Tech	0-0
13	Wisconsin	0-0 *****
14	Kansas	0-0  *****
15	Arizona State	0-0  *****
16	Brigham Young	0-0
17	Virginia Tech	0-0
18	Tennessee	0-0	*****
19	South Florida	0-0 *****
20	Illinois	0-0  *****
21	Oregon	0-0	
22	Penn State	0-0
23	Wake Forest	0-0  *****
24	Alabama	0-0
25	Pittsburgh	0-0 *****

Postseason  
1	Florida (48)	13-1
2	Utah (16)	13-0  *****
3	USC (1)	12-1
4	Texas	12-1
5	Oklahoma	12-2
6	Alabama	12-2
7	TCU	11-2  *****
8	Penn State	11-2
9	Ohio State	10-3
10	Oregon	10-3
11	Boise State	12-1  *****
12	Texas Tech	11-2
13	Georgia	10-3
14	Mississippi	9-4	*****
15	Virginia Tech	10-4
16	Oklahoma State	9-4	
17	Cincinnati	11-3 *****
18	Oregon State	9-4	*****
19	Missouri	10-4	
20	Iowa	9-4	*****
21	Florida State	9-4	*****
22	Georgia Tech	9-4	*****
23	West Virginia	9-4	
24	Michigan State	9-4	*****
25	Brigham Young	10-3


----------



## Jetjockey

LanierSpots said:


> From what I can tell, you are a USC fan so I can understand your frustration. Actually not pulling out a game against a team that did not even win a game last year in your OWN conference it a tough one to swallow.  I have news for you though, USC's losing is not over.  Cal will kick the crap out of them and even the mighty Fighting Irish could pull out a win aginst them this season..  No BCS game for the Trojans this year...
> :



Not really a USC fan, but I like USC.  But, the UW, that didn't even win a game, put up over 480 yards to your beloved LSU!!!!   LSU wouldn't have beat an even decent Pac 10 team.  And by decent I mean USC, UCLA, CAL, Oregon, OSU, etc.   They got beat by UW on every aspect of the game except the final score.  Oh ya, the SEC has GREAT defenses.   Does a great defense give up 480 yards to the last place team in the Pac 10 last year???   Like I said..  The SEC can't stand the fact that they don't have the loudest stadium in college football, and they play a very  weak out of conference schedule.   BTW.. The SEC went 6-2.  Bama got crushed by  lowly Utah, and UNC got crushed by Iowa.   Ok.  UGA did beat Michigan state, and LSU did beat GA Tech.  But those are easy games.    In the Pac 10..... Cal beat Miami, Oregon Beat OSU (the team that just beat UGA),  Oregon State beat PIT, Arizona beat BYU and  USC beat Penn State.   Those were just the bowl games.  Last year Washington scheduled Oklahoma, BYU, and Notre Dame as out of conference games.  ALL THE OUT OF CONFERENCE TEAMS WERE RANKED.  This year they scheduled LSU, Idaho, and Notre Dame.  2 of those teams were ranked pre season.  Like I said, when the SEC starts scheduling games against ranked out of conference teams, I will start to believe.  Until then, the SEC lives off there reputation!!!    Oh WAIT, UF scheduled.....  Ary you ready.......................Charelston southern, Troy, and Florida International!  Im not even sure those are NCAA division I teams.   But heck,  At least they scheduled FSU!!!!!


----------



## LanierSpots

You have now convinced me.  The Pac-10 is by far the best conference.  They have the loudest stadiums, the best fans, the fastest cars and their hotels are much better..

The SEC is overrated and should just give back the National Titles.   Will someone please call Urban and Les and tell those boys to ship those trophies over to USC and Cal...   We didnt deserve them cause we are overrated and can not play any big teams out of conference.

Thanks for showing me the light.

Go Trojans..


----------



## sleeze

Dear concerned Trojan, I mean Husky , i mean Pac10 fan

The SEC doesnt have to schedule OOC teams because we are consistently playing top 25 teams within our conference.  Therefore there is no need.  Look at the overall toughness of our schedule and not just pick out the OOC cupcake games.  UF had the #1 SOS in 06 and are consistanly in the top 10 in schedule strength. We also play a SEC championship game against a high quality opponent.  UF tried to get Neuter Dame on the Schedule as did Bama and they said no.  I would have loved to have had a chance at USCw this year but Wash. upset them. You gotta look at the OVERALL schedule,   Thanks for your concern and good luck with your tuff in conference games.

P.S.  Fans have know say so in scheduling so your basically trolling.


----------



## BlackSmoke

Jetjockey said:


> Not really a USC fan, but I like USC.  But, the UW, that didn't even win a game, put up over 480 yards to your beloved LSU!!!!   LSU wouldn't have beat an even decent Pac 10 team.  And by decent I mean USC, UCLA, CAL, Oregon, OSU, etc.   They got beat by UW on every aspect of the game except the final score.  Oh ya, the SEC has GREAT defenses.   Does a great defense give up 480 yards to the last place team in the Pac 10 last year???   Like I said..  The SEC can't stand the fact that they don't have the loudest stadium in college football, and they play a very  weak out of conference schedule.   BTW.. The SEC went 6-2.  Bama got crushed by  lowly Utah, and UNC got crushed by Iowa.   Ok.  UGA did beat Michigan state, and LSU did beat GA Tech.  But those are easy games.    In the Pac 10..... Cal beat Miami, Oregon Beat OSU (the team that just beat UGA),  Oregon State beat PIT, Arizona beat BYU and  USC beat Penn State.   Those were just the bowl games.  Last year Washington scheduled Oklahoma, BYU, and Notre Dame as out of conference games.  ALL THE OUT OF CONFERENCE TEAMS WERE RANKED.  This year they scheduled LSU, Idaho, and Notre Dame.  2 of those teams were ranked pre season.  Like I said, when the SEC starts scheduling games against ranked out of conference teams, I will start to believe.  Until then, the SEC lives off there reputation!!!    Oh WAIT, UF scheduled.....  Ary you ready.......................Charelston southern, Troy, and Florida International!  Im not even sure those are NCAA division I teams.   But heck,  At least they scheduled FSU!!!!!




Dude that makes no sense what so ever. You just bashed LSU for giving up so many yards to UW. Then said LSU couldn't beat a decent PAC10 team like USC, yet USC got humiliated by that same UW team. You are running around in circles here bud...

Oh and BTW, the SEC did not go 6-2 in the bowls. UNC is a member of the ACC


----------



## buckbuster01

"Doesn't seem to bother USC!!!!!  I think they have 3 QB's that would start at nearly every school in the country!" 

"UW beat USC with USC not having their starting QB in."



These are all your quotes, first you say those MIGHTY TROJANS Have 3 of the best QB's in the nation and then you turn right around and say that the reason they lost is because one of them was out, where were the other 2 then?

"I want to see the SEC schedule Ohio State, Michigan, Texas, Oklahoma, USC, Oregon "

How many times has USC scheduled Texas, Oklahoma, Michigan or any of the "WEAK" SEC teams you keep mentioning?

Not really a USC fan, but I like USC. But, the UW, that didn't even win a game, put up over 480 yards to your beloved LSU!!!! LSU wouldn't have beat an even decent Pac 10 team. And by decent I mean USC, UCLA, CAL, Oregon, OSU, etc. They got beat by UW on every aspect of the game except the final score.

You sure sound like a USC fan!!! Oh and by the way, LSU did win in the ONLY ASPECT that counts, can you say the same for those "MIGHTY TROJANS"? I didn't think so!!!!
Maybe you should go get on a California forum and start crying!!!!!


----------



## riprap

Let's see LSU beats UW then UW beats USC, but LSU couldn't beat USC. O.K. BTW UNC is in the ACC you see. What about a DDT?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I suppose what jetblast, jettrail, jet..........oh whatever the trolls name is, is trying to say is, that since the coaches do the voting that they are a bunch of idiots, especially the coaches in the PAC 10, since they vote for the rankings as well. BTW, this is how well the PAC 10 has faired.


National Poll Championships by Current Conference Membership (1936-present)<TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%" id=sortable_table_id_4 class="wikitable sortable"><TBODY><TR><TH width=*>Conference  

</TH><TH width=*>Championships  

</TH><TH width=*>Schools  

</TH></TR><TR><TD>Big 12</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>Oklahoma (7)<SUP>1</SUP>, Nebraska (5)<SUP>2</SUP>, Texas (4)<SUP>3</SUP>, Colorado (1)<SUP>4</SUP>, Texas A&M (1)<SUP>5</SUP></TD></TR><TR><TD>SEC</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>Alabama (7), LSU (3), Florida (3), Tennessee (2), Georgia (1), Auburn (1)</TD></TR><TR><TD>Big Ten</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>Ohio State (5), Minnesota (4), Michigan (2), Michigan State (2), Penn State (2)<SUP>6</SUP></TD></TR><TR><TD>Independents</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>Notre Dame (8), Army (2)</TD></TR><TR><TD>ACC</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>Miami (5)<SUP>7</SUP>, Florida State (2), Georgia Tech (1), Clemson (1), Maryland (1)</TD></TR><TR><TD>Pac-10</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>USC (7), Washington (1), UCLA (1)</TD></TR><TR><TD>Big East</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>Pittsburgh (2)<SUP>8</SUP>, Syracuse (1)<SUP>9</SUP></TD></TR><TR><TD>Mountain West</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>TCU (1)<SUP>10</SUP>, BYU (1)<SUP>11</SUP></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

riprap said:


> There is a big stadium over in Talledega that gets pretty loud. There is some hard hitting over there too.


 
Those meds really gettin to you huh? 
Dude, the only thing that happens in that big stadium in Talledega is car racing...


----------



## riprap

scooter1 said:


> Those meds really gettin to you huh?
> Dude, the only thing that happens in that big stadium in Talledega is car racing...



I got caught up in the moment on loud stadiums.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

riprap said:


> I got caught up in the moment on loud stadiums.


 I hear you.!!!!!

On a side note, I bet if they ever build that Pacific North Speedway in Boardman Oregon that JetStrap will come on here saying it is louder than any other speedway in the nation...


----------



## proside

Jetjockey said:


> Bottom line is >>>>>>Your Little Ducky or Husky stadiums are not as loud as SEC schools on a consistent basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna Bet!!!!!!!     We have the scientific proof (the decibel ratings) and the professional opinion (Lee Corso and Keith Jackson).
> 
> Sorry Gator fans. But your stadium ain't that loud.     And I'm not the only one who thinks this either.    Seems Lee Corso, Keith Jackson, and Lloyd Carr all  agree with me.  But then again, theve haven't been to many stadiums.  Notice the top quote..
> 
> _Autzen's 59,000 strong make the Big House collectively sound like a pathetic whimper. It's louder than any place I've ever been, and that includes "The Swamp" at Florida, "The Shoe" in Columbus and "Death Valley" at Louisiana State. Autzen Stadium is where great teams go to die." - J. Brady McCollough, The Michigan Daily 9/22/03 _
> 
> ............................................................................................................
> 
> _This is difficult to answer, as most of the claims made for decibel levels seem to be made up, however, I can say that Oregon's Autzen Stadium holds the current record at 127.2 db on October 27, 2007, (according to the Register-Guard 10/28/2007).
> 
> "Sitting in the foothills of the Cascade Mountains, Oregon's Autzen Stadium is one of college football's hidden jewels. Before kickoff, Autzen is as peaceful as the Willamette River, which runs through Eugene just a few minutes from the stadium. After kickoff, the fans - even the alumni - forget who they are, where they come from and what their degree is in. The audience adopts a new collective identity for the next three-and-a-half hours: the 12th, 13th and 14th man.
> 
> Autzen's 59,000 strong make the Big House collectively sound like a pathetic whimper. It's louder than any place I've ever been, and that includes "The Swamp" at Florida, "The Shoe" in Columbus and "Death Valley" at Louisiana State. Autzen Stadium is where great teams go to die." - J. Brady McCollough, The Michigan Daily 9/22/03
> 
> "Trust me on Autzen. Just go to the place and soak it all in. Before they throw dirt on you, take a trip to Eugene one fall Saturday. … Autzen Stadium is a zoo; there's no other way to say it. Get inside your own 20 in a tight game, and you can forget about A.) hearing; B.) avoiding false starts and C.) success." - Matt Hayes, SportingNews.
> 
> "Per square yard, the loudest stadium in the history of the planet." Keith Jackson - ABC Sports.
> 
> "The Autzen Bounce causes deafness in laboratory rats." - Dennis Dodd, CBSSportsline.
> 
> "Q: What would you say the loudest stadiums are? Corso: I think Autzen Stadium. Per person, the Oregon stadium is the loudest stadium I've ever been in. The fact that it's so low to the ground doesn't allow the sound to escape." Lee Corso, ESPN GameDay.
> 
> "If you've never been to a game at Autzen Stadium do yourself a favor and get there soon. One word for the experience. Loud. Hurt your ears loud. Make them bleed loud. The Big Ten has nothing as loud as Autzen." - BigTenTailgate.com
> 
> "It's very tough. The crowd there is unbelievably educated on when to be loud and when to calm down when they have the ball. It's just a very tough environment with the noise and just trying to communicate." - Jeff Tedford, Cal HC
> 
> "They are very difficult to beat at home. The crowd is, from every report I get, from every coach I've spoken with, a real factor. You have to learn to communicate without talking, because talking doesn't do you any good." - Lloyd Carr, Michigan HC (before playing at Autzen).
> 
> "That's the loudest stadium I've ever been in." - Lloyd Carr, Michigan HC (after playing at Autzen).
> 
> "Crowd noise is almost an unfair advantage. You can't check plays, you seemingly have less time on the play clock and everything starts to feel really rushed." - Troy Taylor, Cal QB
> 
> "They're going to be loud from the first snap until the last snap. They are right on top of you and they're just relentless." - Barry Alvarez, Wisconsin HC.
> 
> "You can hear a pin drop when their offense is on the field, and when our offense is out there, it's like being in a thunderstorm." - Thomas DeCloud, Cal Safety.
> 
> 
> 
> _



My wife and I bedroom is louder than your stadium's when we are making babies!!!


----------



## LanierSpots

proside said:


> My wife and I bedroom is louder than your stadium's when we are making babies!!!



I think this thread has gone south...  Way south


----------



## Jetjockey

scooter1 said:


> I hear you.!!!!!
> 
> On a side note, I bet if they ever build that Pacific North Speedway in Boardman Oregon that JetStrap will come on here saying it is louder than any other speedway in the nation...



Na.  Make no mistake about it, the south has that one covered.   

You boys better pray that UGA beats Arizona State next weekend.  Because if they dont, the SEC boys are gonna have some explaining to do.  They will be 1-2 (0-2 at home) against the Pac 10 and UGA will have lost 2 out of conference games to Non powerhouse teams from good conferences!!


BTW.. For those of you that seem to think Im bashing the SEC, I'm not.  Its a great conference.  They can be overrated and still be a good conference.  The last couple years the Big 12 has been better, but all you hear about is how amazing the SEC is.  And I never said the Pac 10 was better then the SEC.  In the next couple year though, I have a feeling there going to be.  UCLA and UW will return to their powerhouse days, USC will still be USC, Cal will still be very good every year, and OSU and OU will be tough!!!    

Oh ya.  UW ain't better then USC.  USC was without their starting QB and soon to be 4 time all american safety Taylor Mays.   UW won, but USC is a lot better team.. Id argue that UW is as good as LSU.    LSU just couldn't handle the offense of the UW!!!   But the UW killed themselves with mistakes. And that happens when you play your first game under a new coach with a QB who was out most of last season with an injury!   UW didn't make many mistakes against USC, but USC did, and they made them pay.  You can lose the game and still be the better team!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jetjockey said:


> For those of you that seem to think Im bashing the SEC, I'm not. Its a great conference. They can be overrated and still be a good conference. The last couple years the Big 12 has been better, but all you hear about is how amazing the SEC is.


 
Let me say it again for you, real slow this time.   W E     T H I N K     T H E     S E C     I S     B E T T E R     B E C A U S E     I T     I S     F A C T.

Otherwise why do the coaches of all of the other conferences keep voting the rankings the way they do?????? That includes PAC10 and Big 12 coaches.

You're an only child aren't you?


----------



## DSGB

Jetjockey said:


> I dare any SEC team to go play at OR!  It is the loudest stadium in all of college football.





Jetjockey said:


> Naw.. Don't need to.  It ain't that loud.  But I have been to Husky stadium.  The "unofficial" loudest stadium!!  Several Times.
> 
> I giggled about the SWAMP being "SO" loud.  Sorry man, dicibel levels don't lie.  Funny thing is, Autzen isn't even the loudest.  Like I said the loudest "unofficial"  is Washington's Husky stadium..  You can "say" how loud the swamp is but the numbers just don't lie.  59,000 Oregon fans are louder then 90,000 UF fans!!!!  And the decibel meter proves it!!!



Still on the first page of this one and so far two PAC10 teams have the loudest stadium. So, which one is it?


----------



## Jetjockey

scooter1 said:


> Let me say it again for you, real slow this time.   W E     T H I N K     T H E     S E C     I S     B E T T E R     B E C A U S E     I T     I S     F A C T.
> 
> Otherwise why do the coaches of all of the other conferences keep voting the rankings the way they do?????? That includes PAC10 and Big 12 coaches.
> 
> You're an only child aren't you?



First off.  knock the childish remarks off.  This is good old fashion ribbing.   Theres no reason to personally slam someone.  Second.....

Well you better hope UGA beats Arizona ST.  Because UT couldn't get it done against UCLA at home, and Georgia couldn't get it done against OSU.....  LSU BARELY beat the team with the longest loosing streak in BCS football.    I don't see this as the SEC being so Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Jetjockey

DSGB said:


> Still on the first page of this one and so far two PAC10 teams have the loudest stadium. So, which one is it?



Both.  UW has the loudest recorded decibel level, and Autzen is the loudest day in and day out!   Go argue with Lee Corso and Keith Jackson if you dont like it!   And the decibel meter!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jetjockey said:


> First off. knock the childish remarks off. This is good old fashion ribbing. Theres no reason to personally slam someone. Second.....
> 
> Well you better hope UGA beats Arizona ST. Because UT couldn't get it done against UCLA at home, and Georgia couldn't get it done against OSU..... LSU BARELY beat the team with the longest loosing streak in BCS football. I don't see this as the SEC being so Awesome!!!!!


 

Which was the childish remark in your netherworld mind?? The "let me say it real slow" remark, or the question of whether you are an only child or not??? Which by the way was merely a question, and based on your response, must have hit a nerve.

Anyway, put some bait on that hook, it increases you odds of catching something while trolling.


----------



## BlackSmoke

Jetjockey said:


> First off.  knock the childish remarks off.  This is good old fashion ribbing.   Theres no reason to personally slam someone.  Second.....
> 
> Well you better hope UGA beats Arizona ST.  Because UT couldn't get it done against UCLA at home, and Georgia couldn't get it done against OSU.....  *LSU BARELY beat the team with the longest loosing streak in BCS football. *   I don't see this as the SEC being so Awesome!!!!!




And here you go again.....your wonderful USC team LOST TO THAT SAME TEAM THAT YOU ARE BASHING LSU FOR BARELY BEATING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

BlackSmoke said:


> And here you go again.....your wonderful USC team LOST TO THAT SAME TEAM THAT YOU ARE BASHING LSU FOR BARELY BEATING!!!!!!!!!


 

Come on Blacksmoke, it's just good ol' fashioned ribbing!!!

Thing is, we rib a lot harder down south and he can't take it...


----------



## BlackSmoke

scooter1 said:


> Come on Blacksmoke, it's just good ol' fashioned ribbing!!!
> 
> Thing is, we rib a lot harder down south and he can't take it...


----------



## Bitteroot

let me get this straight... USC lost to UW but is not the best team..  LSU beat UW.. but LSU is not the best team!  So that means..  GA losing to OSU.. so OSU's not the best team but then they lost to Houston who is now the best team.. so the logical course of action is Fla not the best team cause it won and Tennessee is the best team cause it lost!

Dude.. facts don't lie.. the SEC is the best conferece day in and day out year after year! Not every team is a UF (current status) but they have the depth at every school to make you suffer if you are an SEC rivalry!  On the west coast if you combined all your conferences.. you might come up with something similar but I doubt it!  Those guys out there play 1 or two tough games and the rest are cup cakes!


----------



## Jetjockey

Na... I can take it.  But calling someone out about being an only child goes from ribbing, to fightin words.....   

Did you guys miss the point where UW beat USC and USC didn't have their starting QB or 4 time all american Safety in the game?  Hows the gators gonna do without Tebow???   Heck, they didn't do very good with Tebow on saturday!!!!   haha


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jetjockey said:


> Na... I can take it. But calling someone out about being an only child goes from ribbing, to fightin words.....
> 
> Did you guys miss the point where UW beat USC and USC didn't have their starting QB or 4 time all american Safety in the game? Hows the gators gonna do without Tebow??? Heck, they didn't do very good with Tebow on saturday!!!! haha


 

We're not the one's missing points. 

I asked the question because my 10 year old son is an only child and common sense and facts frequently elude him as well, and he continues to argue in the face of the truth.

Just saying....












BTW, your first foray into the Sports Forum isn't quite as successful as you envisioned it. Perhaps you should step back and review your approach.


----------



## rhbama3

Jetjockey said:


> Na... I can take it.  But calling someone out about being an only child goes from ribbing, to fightin words.....
> 
> Did you guys miss the point where UW beat USC and USC didn't have their starting QB or 4 time all american Safety in the game?  Hows the gators gonna do without Tebow???   Heck, they didn't do very good with Tebow on saturday!!!!   haha



Are you SURE you want to move down to Atlanta in the Fall?


----------



## Bitteroot

rhbama3 said:


> Are you SURE you want to move down to Atlanta in the Fall?



if he moves to lilburn... maybe him and lil joey can logically argue about..... aw nevermind!


----------



## Jetjockey

Bitteroot said:


> Dude.. facts don't lie.. !



The fact is that the SEC has been losing when they play decent out of conference games.  And the games they have been winning have been close.  Ill agree, in the past the SEC has had some dominating teams.  But they don't this year!  And they didn't last year either.  Im not saying the Pac 10 is better, but its very close.  The Big 12 is better.  I don't care about history, history says the Big 10 is a strong conference.  However, they aren't living off the hype anymore.  Its about time the SEC stops living off they hype and schedules some good out of conference schedules.   Heck, I at least give UGA credit for scheduling teams from the Pac 10 and Big 12.  I wanna see Bama play good teams outside the SEC.  I wanna see Florida play FSU, and a good team outside the SEC.  Ut tried it, but lost 2 years in a row.  UGA can only be 50% if they win.  LSU scheduled the Pac 10 basement team of the last couple years!!!!!    At least the Pac 10 plays tough out of conference games, and they loose some of them.   USC playes Ohio state and Notre Dame.  UW plays LSU and Notre Dame.  Oregon plays Boise State and Utah,   etc etc


----------



## Miguel Cervantes




----------



## Mechanicaldawg

The fact is that the National Championship Game is scheduled for December 5, 2009 at the Georgia Dome.


----------



## Backcountry

Jetjockey said:


> I wanna see Bama play good teams outside the SEC.  I wanna see Florida play FSU, and a good team outside the SEC.  Ut tried it, but lost 2 years in a row.  UGA can only be 50% if they win.  LSU scheduled the Pac 10 basement team of the last couple years!!!!!    At least the Pac 10 plays tough out of conference games, and they loose some of them.   USC playes Ohio state and Notre Dame.  UW plays LSU and Notre Dame.  Oregon plays Boise State and Utah,   etc etc



Bama played VT and did just fine this year.  

Bama played Clemson last year and did just fine too.

as far as your comment about ND....---->


----------



## aaronward9

i guess the old saying that Seattle is the one of the most depressed city in the nation is true...  poor guy!


----------



## DSGB

Jetjockey said:


> Both.  UW has the loudest recorded decibel level, and Autzen is the loudest day in and day out!   Go argue with Lee Corso and Keith Jackson if you dont like it!   And the decibel meter!!!



I really don't care who has the loudest stadium. That's your argument, chief! 

I posted facts to back up the SEC being the best conference. So far, you've told us who has the loudest stadium, based on opinion, and that teams (Washington and Oklahoma) are only good when they play USC.

Notre Dame???  The last ranked team they beat was when they squeaked by Washington State in 2003 with a FG in OT. They went on to finish the year 5-7.


----------



## BlackSmoke

Jetjockey said:


> Na... I can take it.  But calling someone out about being an only child goes from ribbing, to fightin words.....
> 
> *Did you guys miss the point where UW beat USC and USC didn't have their starting QB* or 4 time all american Safety in the game?  Hows the gators gonna do without Tebow???   Heck, they didn't do very good with Tebow on saturday!!!!   haha



But you said all 3 USC QBs could start anywhere in the nation  Are you retracting that statement now?


----------



## DSGB

Jetjockey said:


> USC playes Ohio state and Notre Dame.  UW plays LSU and Notre Dame.  Oregon plays Boise State and Utah,   etc etc



So, when someone from the SEC plays and beats Ohio State, then they were overrated, but it's a tough OOC game for USC? 
Is LSU good or bad, according to you? They can't be overrated, but at the same time be a tough team?


----------



## REDMOND1858

*Sec*

Wanna know why the sec is so " overrated"?? Because nobody can proove it wrong, every saturday SEC fans have a day full of good tough games to watch. Every weekend is a threat in the sec because its a tough game just about every weekend. other confrences couldnt even compare to the competition thats in the SEC.


----------



## kevina

proside said:


> My wife and I bedroom is louder than your stadium's when we are making babies!!!



Are you piping in crowd noise?


----------



## fairhopebama

proside said:


> My wife and I bedroom is louder than your stadium's when we are making babies!!!



Making Babies? Last I heard you only had one and If I remember he must be about 15 now. After 15 years, How do you remember the noise level?


----------



## kracker

Come on man, you're quoting Lee Corso.

This is from wiki.. check out his winning percentages...I don't put much faith in anything he says.

Upon graduating from Florida State with a bachleor's degree in physical education in 1957 and a master's degree in administration and supervision in 1958, Corso became the quarterbacks coach at the University of Maryland under his former FSU coach Tommy Nugent. In 1962, Corso followed Nugent's guidance to recruit an academically and athletically qualified black player and convinced Darryl Hill to transfer from the Naval Academy, making him the first African-American football player in the Atlantic Coast Conference.[3] In 1966, Lee took a job as the defensive backs coach at Navy. In 1969, he was given the head coaching position at the University of Louisville where he coached his ESPN colleague Tom Jackson. After taking Louisville to only its second-ever bowl game in 1972, he was hired by Indiana University.

Corso's record was 41–68–2 over his ten years at Indiana, and in 1983 he became an announcer for the fledgling United States Football League (USFL).

Corso was the 16th head college football coach for the Northern Illinois University Huskies located in DeKalb, Illinois and he held that position for the 1984 season. His career coaching record at Northern Illinois was 4 wins, 6 losses, and 1 tie. This ranks him 17th at Northern Illinois in total wins and 13th at Northern Illinois in winning percentage.[4] After his brief stint as head coach at Northern Illinois, Corso returned to the USFL—this time as a coach for the Orlando Renegades.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lee_Corso


----------



## Jetjockey

Come on guys.   Who do you have?  Florida, Bama and, Ole Miss?  At least one of those teams will shown to be mortal.  But besides that, who?  LSU is an average football team.  They are good, but they ain't great.  UGA is an average football team.  Good, but not great, just ask OSU.  Auburn, they aren't very good.   UT?  UCLA beat them at home.   Kentucky?  S. Carolina?  Vandy?   You have 2 top teams a couple decent teams, and the bottom teams are everyones punching bag.    How is that any different then the Big 12?   You got UT and OU.  Then you got OSU, T Tech, Missouri, Kansas and Nebraska (who beat VA Tech, but the coach didn't call for a review of a touchdown pass, that wasn't called).  The bottom 5 teams are punching bags, just like the SEC.   The Big 12 South is by FAR the toughest division in BCS football.  UT,  OU, OSU, T Tech, with A&M and Baylor being the only 2 bad teams.  If you didn't see Tech play, you might wanna watch them.  They will be ranked very soon!  The SEC isnt as good as the Big 12.  Simple as that.  But the SEC will still get more attention because they are the SEC.


----------



## steeleagle

Ole Fuzzy said:


> This is even more true for yankees, whom we hate so much.  We don't want to hear about Cleveland, Philly, or New Jersey.



I was born in Maryland and have lived in Georgia since 1991.  I love living here (hence, I am still here).  For the life of me, I don't understand people when they use the phrase, "Well if I was back in, {insert dying northern city here}, it would be different.  Why not move back?  If it is so much better up north, why stay here?  I am not trying to offend.  I just don't understand.


----------



## kevina

Jetjockey said:


> Come on guys.   Who do you have?  Florida, Bama and, Ole Miss?  At least one of those teams will shown to be mortal.  But besides that, who?  LSU is an average football team.  They are good, but they ain't great.  UGA is an average football team.  Good, but not great, just ask OSU.  Auburn, they aren't very good.   UT?  UCLA beat them at home.   Kentucky?  S. Carolina?  Vandy?   You have 2 top teams a couple decent teams, and the bottom teams are everyones punching bag.    How is that any different then the Big 12?   You got UT and OU.  Then you got OSU, T Tech, Missouri, Kansas and Nebraska (who beat VA Tech, but the coach didn't call for a review of a touchdown pass, that wasn't called).  The bottom 5 teams are punching bags, just like the SEC.   The Big 12 South is by FAR the toughest division in BCS football.  UT,  OU, OSU, T Tech, with A&M and Baylor being the only 2 bad teams.  If you didn't see Tech play, you might wanna watch them.  They will be ranked very soon!  The SEC isnt as good as the Big 12.  Simple as that.  But the SEC will still get more attention because they are the SEC.



Nonsense! Please go some where else and play.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

kevina said:


> Nonsense! Please go some where else and play.


 
He's a bird hunter. Haven't you read some of the trouble they've started in the past on here?? They don't know how to let something go, even when they are wrong.


----------



## riprap

It has rained more in the SEC than the PAC 10 this week. Deal with that.


----------



## riprap

And the thunder is louder too.


----------



## Bitteroot

riprap said:


> It has rained more in the SEC than the PAC 10 this week. Deal with that.



what do you know you can't even keep your neighbors dirt in his yard?


----------



## riprap

Bitteroot said:


> what do you know you can't even keep your neighbors dirt in his yard?



You know the UGA defense is not that good this year.


----------



## Bitteroot

riprap said:


> You know the UGA defense is not that good this year.



every where but the suckendary!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

riprap said:


> It has rained more in the SEC than the PAC 10 this week. Deal with that.


 

WEEK??? We've got em' beat for the entire month...
*History for Atlanta Dekalb, GA*

Month of September, 2009 — View Current Conditions 
<TABLE class=full cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR class=vaT><TD class=full><TABLE class=blueTop cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hLeft>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</TD><TD class=hCenter>Monthly Summary</TD><TD class=hRight>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sLeft>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</TD><TD class=sCenter> </TD><TD class=sRight>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE> 
<TABLE class="full dateTable" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=nobr>« Previous Month</TD><TD class="taC full"><FORM action=/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast><INPUT value=KPDK type=hidden name=code> <INPUT value=airport type=hidden name=airportorwmo> <INPUT value=MonthlyHistory type=hidden name=historytype> <TABLE id=dateSelector class=center cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR class=vaM><TD><SELECT name=month> <OPTION value=1>January</OPTION> <OPTION value=2>February</OPTION> <OPTION value=3>March</OPTION> <OPTION value=4>April</OPTION> <OPTION value=5>May</OPTION> <OPTION value=6>June</OPTION> <OPTION value=7>July</OPTION> <OPTION value=8>August</OPTION> <OPTION selected value=9>September</OPTION> <OPTION value=10>October</OPTION> <OPTION value=11>November</OPTION> <OPTION value=12>December</OPTION></SELECT> </TD><TD><SELECT name=day> <OPTION>1</OPTION> <OPTION>2</OPTION> <OPTION>3</OPTION> <OPTION>4</OPTION> <OPTION>5</OPTION> <OPTION>6</OPTION> <OPTION>7</OPTION> <OPTION>8</OPTION> <OPTION>9</OPTION> <OPTION>10</OPTION> <OPTION>11</OPTION> <OPTION>12</OPTION> <OPTION>13</OPTION> <OPTION>14</OPTION> <OPTION>15</OPTION> <OPTION>16</OPTION> <OPTION>17</OPTION> <OPTION>18</OPTION> <OPTION>19</OPTION> <OPTION>20</OPTION> <OPTION selected>21</OPTION> <OPTION>22</OPTION> <OPTION>23</OPTION> <OPTION>24</OPTION> <OPTION>25</OPTION> <OPTION>26</OPTION> <OPTION>27</OPTION> <OPTION>28</OPTION> <OPTION>29</OPTION> <OPTION>30</OPTION> <OPTION>31</OPTION></SELECT> </TD><TD><SELECT name=year> <OPTION selected>2009</OPTION> <OPTION>2008</OPTION> <OPTION>2007</OPTION> <OPTION>2006</OPTION> <OPTION>2005</OPTION> <OPTION>2004</OPTION> <OPTION>2003</OPTION> <OPTION>2002</OPTION> <OPTION>2001</OPTION> <OPTION>2000</OPTION> <OPTION>1999</OPTION> <OPTION>1998</OPTION> <OPTION>1997</OPTION> <OPTION>1996</OPTION></SELECT> </TD><TD><INPUT value=View type=submit></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></FORM></TD><TD class=nobr>Next Month »</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE id=typeTable class=full cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inactiveTab>Daily</TD><TD class=inactiveTab>Weekly</TD><TD class=activeTab>Monthly</TD><TD class=inactiveTab>Custom</TD><TD class=inactiveTab> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class="dataTable tm10" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><THEAD><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Max:</TD><TD>Avg:</TD><TD>Min:</TD><TD>Sum:</TD></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #fff" class=b colSpan=5>Temperature:</TD></TR><TR><TD class=indent>Max Temperature</TD><TD>*86* °F </TD><TD>*79* °F </TD><TD colSpan=2>*71* °F </TD></TR><TR><TD class=indent>Mean Temperature</TD><TD>*76* °F </TD><TD>*72* °F </TD><TD colSpan=2>*68* °F </TD></TR><TR><TD class=indent>Min Temperature</TD><TD>*71* °F </TD><TD>*66* °F </TD><TD colSpan=2>*63* °F </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #fff" class=b colSpan=5>Degree Days:</TD></TR><TR><TD class=indent>Heating Degree Days (base 65)</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=indent>Cooling Degree Days (base 65)</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>157</TD></TR><TR><TD class=indent>Growing Degree Days (base 50)</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>472</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #fff" class=b colSpan=5>Dew Point:</TD></TR><TR><TD class=indent>Dew Point</TD><TD>*74* °F </TD><TD>*65* °F </TD><TD colSpan=2>*56* °F </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #fff" class=b colSpan=5>Precipitation:</TD></TR><TR><TD class=indent>Precipitation</TD><TD>*5.60* in </TD><TD>*0.63* in </TD><TD>*0.00* in </TD><TD>*13.14* in </TD></TR><TR><TD class=indent>Snowdepth</TD><TD>- </TD><TD>- </TD><TD>- </TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #fff" class=b colSpan=5>Wind:</TD></TR><TR><TD class=indent>Wind</TD><TD>*16* mph </TD><TD>*2* mph </TD><TD colSpan=2>*0* mph </TD></TR><TR><TD class=indent>Gust Wind</TD><TD>*29* mph </TD><TD>*19* mph </TD><TD colSpan=2>*16* mph </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #fff" class=b colSpan=5>Sea Level Pressure:</TD></TR><TR><TD class=indent>Sea Level Pressure</TD><TD>*30.20* in </TD><TD>*30.05* in </TD><TD colSpan=2>*29.90* in </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Seattle, Wa.
*History for Seattle Boeing, WA*

Month of September, 2009 — View Current Conditions 
<TABLE class=full cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR class=vaT><TD class=full><TABLE class=blueTop cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hLeft>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</TD><TD class=hCenter>Monthly Summary</TD><TD class=hRight>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sLeft>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</TD><TD class=sCenter> </TD><TD class=sRight>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE> 
<TABLE class="full dateTable" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=nobr>« Previous Month</TD><TD class="taC full"><FORM action=/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast><INPUT value=KBFI type=hidden name=code> <INPUT value=airport type=hidden name=airportorwmo> <INPUT value=MonthlyHistory type=hidden name=historytype> <TABLE id=dateSelector class=center cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR class=vaM><TD><SELECT name=month> <OPTION value=1>January</OPTION> <OPTION value=2>February</OPTION> <OPTION value=3>March</OPTION> <OPTION value=4>April</OPTION> <OPTION value=5>May</OPTION> <OPTION value=6>June</OPTION> <OPTION value=7>July</OPTION> <OPTION value=8>August</OPTION> <OPTION selected value=9>September</OPTION> <OPTION value=10>October</OPTION> <OPTION value=11>November</OPTION> <OPTION value=12>December</OPTION></SELECT> </TD><TD><SELECT name=day> <OPTION>1</OPTION> <OPTION>2</OPTION> <OPTION>3</OPTION> <OPTION>4</OPTION> <OPTION>5</OPTION> <OPTION>6</OPTION> <OPTION>7</OPTION> <OPTION>8</OPTION> <OPTION>9</OPTION> <OPTION>10</OPTION> <OPTION>11</OPTION> <OPTION>12</OPTION> <OPTION>13</OPTION> <OPTION>14</OPTION> <OPTION>15</OPTION> <OPTION>16</OPTION> <OPTION>17</OPTION> <OPTION>18</OPTION> <OPTION>19</OPTION> <OPTION>20</OPTION> <OPTION selected>21</OPTION> <OPTION>22</OPTION> <OPTION>23</OPTION> <OPTION>24</OPTION> <OPTION>25</OPTION> <OPTION>26</OPTION> <OPTION>27</OPTION> <OPTION>28</OPTION> <OPTION>29</OPTION> <OPTION>30</OPTION> <OPTION>31</OPTION></SELECT> </TD><TD><SELECT name=year> <OPTION selected>2009</OPTION> <OPTION>2008</OPTION> <OPTION>2007</OPTION> <OPTION>2006</OPTION> <OPTION>2005</OPTION> <OPTION>2004</OPTION> <OPTION>2003</OPTION> <OPTION>2002</OPTION> <OPTION>2001</OPTION> <OPTION>2000</OPTION> <OPTION>1999</OPTION> <OPTION>1998</OPTION> <OPTION>1997</OPTION> <OPTION>1996</OPTION> <OPTION>1995</OPTION> <OPTION>1994</OPTION> <OPTION>1993</OPTION> <OPTION>1992</OPTION> <OPTION>1991</OPTION> <OPTION>1990</OPTION> <OPTION>1989</OPTION> <OPTION>1988</OPTION> <OPTION>1987</OPTION> <OPTION>1986</OPTION> <OPTION>1985</OPTION> <OPTION>1984</OPTION> <OPTION>1983</OPTION> <OPTION>1982</OPTION> <OPTION>1981</OPTION> <OPTION>1980</OPTION> <OPTION>1979</OPTION> <OPTION>1978</OPTION> <OPTION>1977</OPTION> <OPTION>1976</OPTION> <OPTION>1975</OPTION> <OPTION>1974</OPTION> <OPTION>1973</OPTION> <OPTION>1972</OPTION> <OPTION>1971</OPTION> <OPTION>1970</OPTION> <OPTION>1969</OPTION> <OPTION>1968</OPTION> <OPTION>1967</OPTION> <OPTION>1966</OPTION> <OPTION>1965</OPTION> <OPTION>1964</OPTION> <OPTION>1963</OPTION> <OPTION>1962</OPTION> <OPTION>1961</OPTION> <OPTION>1960</OPTION> <OPTION>1959</OPTION> <OPTION>1958</OPTION> <OPTION>1957</OPTION> <OPTION>1956</OPTION> <OPTION>1955</OPTION> <OPTION>1954</OPTION> <OPTION>1953</OPTION> <OPTION>1952</OPTION> <OPTION>1951</OPTION> <OPTION>1950</OPTION> <OPTION>1949</OPTION> <OPTION>1948</OPTION> <OPTION>1947</OPTION> <OPTION>1946</OPTION> <OPTION>1945</OPTION> <OPTION>1944</OPTION> <OPTION>1943</OPTION> <OPTION>1942</OPTION> <OPTION>1941</OPTION> <OPTION>1940</OPTION> <OPTION>1939</OPTION> <OPTION>1938</OPTION> <OPTION>1937</OPTION> <OPTION>1936</OPTION> <OPTION>1935</OPTION> <OPTION>1934</OPTION> <OPTION>1933</OPTION> <OPTION>1932</OPTION> <OPTION>1931</OPTION></SELECT> </TD><TD><INPUT value=View type=submit></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></FORM></TD><TD class=nobr>Next Month »</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE id=typeTable class=full cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inactiveTab>Daily</TD><TD class=inactiveTab>Weekly</TD><TD class=activeTab>Monthly</TD><TD class=inactiveTab>Custom</TD><TD class=inactiveTab> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class="dataTable tm10" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><THEAD><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Max:</TD><TD>Avg:</TD><TD>Min:</TD><TD>Sum:</TD></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #fff" class=b colSpan=5>Temperature:</TD></TR><TR><TD class=indent>Max Temperature</TD><TD>*82* °F </TD><TD>*73* °F </TD><TD colSpan=2>*63* °F </TD></TR><TR><TD class=indent>Mean Temperature</TD><TD>*70* °F </TD><TD>*64* °F </TD><TD colSpan=2>*58* °F </TD></TR><TR><TD class=indent>Min Temperature</TD><TD>*61* °F </TD><TD>*57* °F </TD><TD colSpan=2>*51* °F </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #fff" class=b colSpan=5>Degree Days:</TD></TR><TR><TD class=indent>Heating Degree Days (base 65)</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>39</TD></TR><TR><TD class=indent>Cooling Degree Days (base 65)</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>27</TD></TR><TR><TD class=indent>Growing Degree Days (base 50)</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>300</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #fff" class=b colSpan=5>Dew Point:</TD></TR><TR><TD class=indent>Dew Point</TD><TD>*59* °F </TD><TD>*54* °F </TD><TD colSpan=2>*41* °F </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #fff" class=b colSpan=5>Precipitation:</TD></TR><TR><TD class=indent>Precipitation</TD><TD>*0.85* in </TD><TD>*0.08* in </TD><TD>*0.00* in </TD><TD>*1.78* in </TD></TR><TR><TD class=indent>Snowdepth</TD><TD>- </TD><TD>- </TD><TD>- </TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #fff" class=b colSpan=5>Wind:</TD></TR><TR><TD class=indent>Wind</TD><TD>*17* mph </TD><TD>*4* mph </TD><TD colSpan=2>*0* mph </TD></TR><TR><TD class=indent>Gust Wind</TD><TD>*31* mph </TD><TD>*18* mph </TD><TD colSpan=2>*16* mph </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #fff" class=b colSpan=5>Sea Level Pressure:</TD></TR><TR><TD class=indent>Sea Level Pressure</TD><TD>*30.42* in </TD><TD>*30.00* in </TD><TD colSpan=2>*29.59* in </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Bitteroot

That a way to bring on some More facts! 


And you thought it was rainy in Seattle!


----------



## riprap

Bitteroot said:


> every where but the suckendary!



Kind of like my neighbor, plenty of silt fence it just keeps breaking coverage. Willie must be his contractor.


----------



## Bitteroot

riprap said:


> Kind of like my neighbor, plenty of silt fence it just keeps breaking coverage. Willie must be his contractor.


----------



## Jetjockey

riprap said:


> It has rained more in the SEC than the PAC 10 this week. Deal with that.



Week?  Heck, youve got us beat by the whole year!  Every year.  Atlanta gets almost 10 inches more rain a year on average.  Heck, I think every SEC city gets more rain on average then any city in the Pac 10.

Ya Im a bird hunter.  But I'm also a deer and elk hunter as well.  What really screws me up is that Im a steelhead fisherman.  If you knew anything about steelhead fisherman it would explain everything!!!!

BTW... I ain't a yankee either.  There is no way my father in law would let his daughter marry a Yank.  When your from the west coast, your not really anything........  I think there was a quote about that in Days of Thunder!!!   And ya, hes an SEC fan, but even he thinks the Big 12 has been better the last couple years!!!!  You should hear the table at Thanksgiving.   Wife is die hard Longhorn, her uncle bleeds UGA red and black,  my sister in law is at Auburn, and Im a Pac 10 fan.   Not so sure its gonna be smart to go hunting with everyone on that saturday morning.  We might start shooting at more then just birds!!!


----------



## Bitteroot

Jetjockey said:


> Tell me about it!  This is getting rediculous.  But Atlanta does get more rain then Seattle every year!  So this isn't really that suprising.  haha  As a matter of fact, I'm pretty sure almost every major city in the SEC gets more rain then Seattle.   Believe it or not!!!!
> 
> Ya Im a bird hunter.  But I'm also a deer and elk hunter as well.  What really screws me up is that Im a steelhead fisherman.  If you knew anything about steelhead fisherman it would explain everything!!!!
> 
> BTW... I ain't a yankee either.  There is no way my father in law would let his daughter marry a Yank.  When your from the west coast, your not really anything........  I think there was a quote about that in Days of Thunder!!!



I really though Seattle got more rain than that!   But I digress.. if you aint from the area south of Chattanooga..... you're a yankee!


----------



## Jetjockey

Bitteroot said:


> I really though Seattle got more rain than that!   But I digress.. if you aint from the area south of Chattanooga..... you're a yankee!



I guess thats why I think the SEC sucks!!! 

However, make no mistake about it.  My wifes family is from Virginia.  And they AINT yankees.   Some of them still believe "the war of northern agression" is still being fought.  And some of them are still fighting it!  Its a bit crazy to be perfectly honest.  But I will say, they are some of the nicest people you will ever meet.  As long as you aren't a true yankee!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke

Bitteroot said:


> if you aint from the area south of Chattanooga..... you're a yankee!



Amen to that brother!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Jetjockey said:


> Come on guys.   Who do you have?  Florida, Bama and, Ole Miss?  At least one of those teams will shown to be mortal.  But besides that, who?  LSU is an average football team.  They are good, but they ain't great.  UGA is an average football team.  Good, but not great, just ask OSU.  Auburn, they aren't very good.   UT?  UCLA beat them at home.   Kentucky?  S. Carolina?  Vandy?   You have 2 top teams a couple decent teams, and the bottom teams are everyones punching bag.    How is that any different then the Big 12?   You got UT and OU.  Then you got OSU, T Tech, Missouri, Kansas and Nebraska (who beat VA Tech, but the coach didn't call for a review of a touchdown pass, that wasn't called).  The bottom 5 teams are punching bags, just like the SEC.   The Big 12 South is by FAR the toughest division in BCS football.  UT,  OU, OSU, T Tech, with A&M and Baylor being the only 2 bad teams.  If you didn't see Tech play, you might wanna watch them.  They will be ranked very soon!  The SEC isnt as good as the Big 12.  Simple as that.  But the SEC will still get more attention because they are the SEC.



In the Pac 10, you usually have USC and everyone else is crap.  They have an extremely weak in conference schedule.  This year is an exception with Cal.  

As far as the Big 12 goes, you can say they are probably about even with the SEC, but that has only been the past 2 or 3 years.

Man, you are delusional


----------



## fairhopebama

Jetjockey said:


> Week?  Heck, youve got us beat by the whole year!  Every year.  Atlanta gets almost 10 inches more rain a year on average.  Heck, I think every SEC city gets more rain on average then any city in the Pac 10.
> 
> Ya Im a bird hunter.  But I'm also a deer and elk hunter as well.  What really screws me up is that Im a steelhead fisherman.  If you knew anything about steelhead fisherman it would explain everything!!!!
> 
> BTW... I ain't a yankee either.  There is no way my father in law would let his daughter marry a Yank.  When your from the west coast, your not really anything........  I think there was a quote about that in Days of Thunder!!!   And ya, hes an SEC fan, but even he thinks the Big 12 has been better the last couple years!!!!  You should hear the table at Thanksgiving.   Wife is die hard Longhorn, her uncle bleeds UGA red and black,  my sister in law is at Auburn, and Im a Pac 10 fan.




You just summed up all of your issues in one sentence. Your problem is there are No Bama fans to talk sense into any of you.


----------



## BirdNut

I hate to say it being a Tech Fan, but if the SEC played all non-conference games all year instead of knocking the slobber out of each other, most of those other schools every one is in love with would scrap their football programs and take up synchronized swimming.


----------



## rhbama3

Jetjockey said:


> Week?  Heck, youve got us beat by the whole year!  Every year.  Atlanta gets almost 10 inches more rain a year on average.  Heck, I think every SEC city gets more rain on average then any city in the Pac 10.
> 
> Ya Im a bird hunter.  But I'm also a deer and elk hunter as well.  What really screws me up is that Im a steelhead fisherman.  If you knew anything about steelhead fisherman it would explain everything!!!!
> 
> BTW... I ain't a yankee either.  There is no way my father in law would let his daughter marry a Yank.  When your from the west coast, your not really anything........  I think there was a quote about that in Days of Thunder!!!   And ya, hes an SEC fan, but even he thinks the Big 12 has been better the last couple years!!!!  You should hear the table at Thanksgiving.   Wife is die hard Longhorn, her uncle bleeds UGA red and black,  my sister in law is at Auburn, and Im a Pac 10 fan.   Not so sure its gonna be smart to go hunting with everyone on that saturday morning.  We might start shooting at more then just birds!!!



Dude, that is just messed up! No wonder you're having an identity crisis.
Ding, Ding!!! fries are done!


----------



## Jetjockey

David Mills said:


> In the Pac 10, you usually have USC and everyone else is crap.  They have an extremely weak in conference schedule.  This year is an exception with Cal.



One of those crap teams beat UT two years in a row.  Explain that one!  What are you gonna say if Arizona State beats UGA.  Im not saying the Pac 10 is better, but until you start watching them play, you better watch out.  Like I said, Oregon is very, very hard to beat at home.  They just beat a Utah team that crushed Bama last year!  Washington looks to be respectable this year, and UCLA won all their out of conference games.  

Heres what I notice.    The Pac 10 went 5-0 in Bowl games last year.  Heres who they beat.  OSU, BYU, Miami, Pit, and Penn State.  All but 1 of those teams is currently ranked and 2 are close, or in the top 10.  I don't care if you think they do have a week in conference schedule.  They beat some very good teams in there Bowl games.  Oh ya, and they went 1-2 against the SEC last year.  We will soon know if they go 2-3 or 1-3 against SEC teams this year!!!!


----------



## justus3131

*SEC down year?*



AccUbonD said:


> IMO the SEC is not as strong as it usually is. Last year it was weak and looks to be weak again this year with the exception of a couple of teams.



Check the latest AP poll.  SEC has 4 teams in the top 7.  Not bad for one conference.


----------



## barry mooney

Jetjockey said:


> The fact is that the SEC has been losing when they play decent out of conference games.  And the games they have been winning have been close.  Ill agree, in the past the SEC has had some dominating teams.  But they don't this year!  And they didn't last year either.  Im not saying the Pac 10 is better, but its very close.  The Big 12 is better.  I don't care about history, history says the Big 10 is a strong conference.  However, they aren't living off the hype anymore.  Its about time the SEC stops living off they hype and schedules some good out of conference schedules.   Heck, I at least give UGA credit for scheduling teams from the Pac 10 and Big 12.  I wanna see Bama play good teams outside the SEC.  I wanna see Florida play FSU, and a good team outside the SEC.  Ut tried it, but lost 2 years in a row.  UGA can only be 50% if they win.  LSU scheduled the Pac 10 basement team of the last couple years!!!!!    At least the Pac 10 plays tough out of conference games, and they loose some of them.   USC playes Ohio state and Notre Dame.  UW plays LSU and Notre Dame.  Oregon plays Boise State and Utah,   etc etc


the sec tries to schedule out of confrence but most teams want accept.


----------



## jdgator

The nice thing about us is that we are willing to explain college football to yankees. Shows how compassionate we are. 

JetJockey - what you might lack elsewhere, you make up for in having king sized cajones. Talking down SEC football to a bunch of GA rednecks is taking your life in your own hands.  You are OK in my book.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Jetjockey said:


> One of those crap teams beat UT two years in a row.  Explain that one!  What are you gonna say if Arizona State beats UGA.  Im not saying the Pac 10 is better, but until you start watching them play, you better watch out.  Like I said, Oregon is very, very hard to beat at home.  They just beat a Utah team that crushed Bama last year!  Washington looks to be respectable this year, and UCLA won all their out of conference games.
> 
> Heres what I notice.    The Pac 10 went 5-0 in Bowl games last year.  Heres who they beat.  OSU, BYU, Miami, Pit, and Penn State.  All but 1 of those teams is currently ranked and 2 are close, or in the top 10.  I don't care if you think they do have a week in conference schedule.  They beat some very good teams in there Bowl games.  Oh ya, and they went 1-2 against the SEC last year.  We will soon know if they go 2-3 or 1-3 against SEC teams this year!!!!



UT has been down for a few years, happens to everyone sooner or later: why do you think they fired Fulmer??????

OSU never wins the big game; Heck, a few years ago UF beat them for the NC in football and basketball (in the same year).

What am I gonna say IF Arizona St beats UGA????  I say that for having only 2 letters, IF is a mighty big word.
It's a little ironic that you say we have a weak out of conference schedule but now you are claiming that ASU is a better team than UGA.  Make up your mind, you have contradicted yourself a number of times already.

It isn't a matter of me THINKING they have a weak in-conference schedule, it's a FACT.


----------



## Jetjockey

David Mills said:


> UT has been down for a few years, happens to everyone sooner or later: why do you think they fired Fulmer??????
> 
> Ya, same with UCLA.  This is Neuhisels second year as coach.  How is that differnt from UT.  Both are rebuilding their programs.
> 
> 
> 
> OSU never wins the big game; Heck, a few years ago UF beat them for the NC in football and basketball (in the same year).
> 
> What am I gonna say IF Arizona St beats UGA????  I say that for having only 2 letters, IF is a mighty big word.
> It's a little ironic that you say we have a weak out of conference schedule but now you are claiming that ASU is a better team than UGA.  Make up your mind, you have contradicted yourself a number of times already.
> 
> It isn't a matter of me THINKING they have a weak in-conference schedule, it's a FACT.



Hey... I NEVER said Arizona St was very good.  Thats my point.  If UGA gets beat by a not very good ASU, whats that say about UGA, and the SEC?   ASU is by no means a Pac 10 power house, they never have been.  I also don't think UCLA is a good team, but then again, they are 3-0, so I might be wrong, but they did beat UT.  Heck, I don't think UW is really all that good this year, but they gave LSU a run for their money and beat USC.  That does say something for a first year coach who took over a team with 12 or 15 straight loses.    I do think USC is good (even though UW beat them),  I think CAL is a good team, so is OSU and OU.    Like I said, when the SEC starts scheduling teams like Ohio state, Michigan, Notre Dame, Nebraska, USC, Oregon, Oklahoma St (oh ya, UGA lost to OSU) and other good Big 12 and Pac 10 schools then I will believe.  The Pac 10 and Big 10 schedule against eachother all the time.  So does the Pac 10 and Big 12.  I know the SEC schedules ACC teams, but besides that, I don't see them scheduling tough out of conference teams (again UGA gets my respect on this aspect, but they seem to be one of the few SEC teams that have done it)...  This is the exact reason they need a playoff.  Every year someone who deserves to play in the BCS game gets left out.  Last year there were 3 other teams that deserved to be in the BCS game.  Yet everyone says how wonderful Florida is because they beat a team that CANT win a BCS bowl game....    Remember guys, recruiting rules have changed, it ain't like it used to be.  (how many of you hard core SEC fans knew that) Thats the reason Utah and Boise State have become great teams, but they will get left out every year!    The SEC is good, but they aren't the strongest conference in the Nation.  The big 12 will be the best conference again this year.


----------



## Hardwoods

Why doesn't the pac-10 and big-12 schedule SEC teams?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Jetjockey said:


> Hey... I NEVER said Arizona St was very good.  Thats my point.  If UGA gets beat by a not very good ASU, whats that say about UGA, and the SEC?   ASU is by no means a Pac 10 power house, they never have been.  I also don't think UCLA is a good team, but then again, they are 3-0, so I might be wrong, but they did beat UT.  Heck, I don't think UW is really all that good this year, but they gave LSU a run for their money and beat USC.  That does say something for a first year coach who took over a team with 12 or 15 straight loses.    I do think USC is good (even though UW beat them),  I think CAL is a good team, so is OSU and OU.    Like I said, when the SEC starts scheduling teams like Ohio state, Michigan, Notre Dame, Nebraska, USC, Oregon, Oklahoma St (oh ya, UGA lost to OSU) and other good Big 12 and Pac 10 schools then I will believe.  The Pac 10 and Big 10 schedule against eachother all the time.  So does the Pac 10 and Big 12.  I know the SEC schedules ACC teams, but besides that, I don't see them scheduling tough out of conference teams (again UGA gets my respect on this aspect, but they seem to be one of the few SEC teams that have done it)...  This is the exact reason they need a playoff.  Every year someone who deserves to play in the BCS game gets left out.  Last year there were 3 other teams that deserved to be in the BCS game.  Yet everyone says how wonderful Florida is because they beat a team that CANT win a BCS bowl game....    Remember guys, recruiting rules have changed, it ain't like it used to be.  (how many of you hard core SEC fans knew that) Thats the reason Utah and Boise State have become great teams, but they will get left out every year!    The SEC is good, but they aren't the strongest conference in the Nation.  The big 12 will be the best conference again this year.



Some of the teams you keep throwing in there:
Notre Dame: Used to be good  
Michigan: Used to be good
Nebraska: Used to be good
Oregon: Good once in a blue moon
Oklahoma St: recently became competetive

I don't see Pac 10, Big 12, Big 10 scheduling the SEC, huh????

BTW, Bama has a 2 year contract with Penn State starting next year.

I know when the recruiting rules changed, I was at Bama in the 70's.  Isn't it something that no matter what the cream still finds a way to rise to the top?


----------



## Jetjockey

David Mills said:


> Some of the teams you keep throwing in there:
> Notre Dame: Used to be good
> Michigan: Used to be good
> Nebraska: Used to be good
> Oregon: Good once in a blue moon
> Oklahoma St: recently became competetive
> 
> I don't see Pac 10, Big 12, Big 10 scheduling the SEC, huh????
> 
> BTW, Bama has a 2 year contract with Penn State starting next year.
> 
> I know when the recruiting rules changed, I was at Bama in the 70's.  Isn't it something that no matter what the cream still finds a way to rise to the top?



And I think Bama will have their hands full.  You schedule games years in advance, so their is no "real" way you can tell if the team your going to play with be good or not.  However, if you schedule teams that are consitent power teams then your odds go up.  If you schedule teams like Arizona st. (who has never been good, only decent on certain years) then your not going to be playing a tough out of conference schedule.    Pac 10 teams are constantly playing teams like Ohio state, Michigan, Oklahoma, Nebraska, Notre Dame.  

In 2001 Washington Scheduled Michigan and Miami as their 2 out of conference schedules, in 2002 it was Michigan; 2003 Ohio state; 2004 Notre Dame; 2005 Notre Dame; 2006 Oklahoma; 2007 Ohio state and Boise State; 2008 BYU, Oklahoma, and Notre Dame; 2009 LSU and Notre Dame; 2010 BYU, Syracuse, Nebraska; 2012 LSU and BYU.       
In other words, since 2001 UW has faced recent champions from the Big-10, Big 12, SEC, ACC, WAC, Mountain West Division, an the Pac 10.  Name me 1 SEC school that has played out of conference schedules like that!   When the SEC can play those teams, and win consistantly, then I will believe.   Until then, IMO the SEC sits in their own little world claiming how good they are without playing anybody outside their league except in Bowl games!   They would be proved easily mortal with the out of conference schedules that teams like the UW schedule!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jetjockey said:


> And I think Bama will have their hands full. You schedule games years in advance, so their is no "real" way you can tell if the team your going to play with be good or not. However, if you schedule teams that are consitent power teams then your odds go up. If you schedule teams like Arizona st. (who has never been good, only decent on certain years) then your not going to be playing a tough out of conference schedule. Pac 10 teams are constantly playing teams like Ohio state, Michigan, Oklahoma, Nebraska, Notre Dame.
> 
> In 2001 Washington Scheduled Michigan and Miami as their 2 out of conference schedules, in 2002 it was Michigan; 2003 Ohio state; 2004 Notre Dame; 2005 Notre Dame; 2006 Oklahoma; 2007 Ohio state and Boise State; 2008 BYU, Oklahoma, and Notre Dame; 2009 LSU and Notre Dame; 2010 BYU, Syracuse, Nebraska; 2012 LSU and BYU.
> In other words, since 2001 UW has faced recent champions from the Big-10, Big 12, SEC, ACC, WAC, Mountain West Division, an the Pac 10. Name me 1 SEC school that has played out of conference schedules like that! When the SEC can play those teams, and win consistantly, then I will believe. Until then, IMO the SEC sits in their own little world claiming how good they are without playing anybody outside their league except in Bowl games! They would be proved easily mortal with the out of conference schedules that teams like the UW schedule!


 

It's not about who was a recent champion, it's about who's struggling program needs the money the worst. But for some reason I doubt you will understand this..


----------



## Jetjockey

Wait wait wait.   So, your saying that UW scheduled these teams because they need the money?   Your kidding right.

In 2002 USC scheduled Auburn, Colorado, Norte Dame, Kansas State (all in the top 25 at the time); 2003, Auburn (who was #6 and USC beat them 23-0 for a second year in row), 2004, BYU and Notre Dame; 2005................


Oh screw it. I was holding this one back, but  who cares.    Since 1998 the Pac 10 is 10-7 Against the SEC in college football.    Head to head the Pac 10 is wooping Yalls buts...    Argue that one boys!!!!!!        Yet the SEC is still considered THE confernce.   How come you all don't have a winning record against the Pac 10 in the last 11 years!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jetjockey said:


> Wait wait wait. So, your saying that UW scheduled these teams because they need the money? Your kidding right.
> 
> In 2002 USC scheduled Auburn, Colorado, Norte Dame, Kansas State (all in the top 25 at the time); 2003, Auburn (who was #6 and USC beat them 23-0 for a second year in row), 2004, BYU and Notre Dame; 2005................
> 
> 
> Oh screw it. I was holding this one back, but who cares. Since 1998 the Pac 10 is 10-7 Against the SEC in college football. Head to head the Pac 10 is wooping Yalls buts... Argue that one boys!!!!!!  Yet the SEC is still considered THE confernce. How come you all don't have a winning record against the Pac 10 in the last 11 years!!!!!!!!


 

OK, Since 1998 how many BCS crystal balls does the PAC10 have to show for it's superior greatness?


Nice try skippy, now show the entire stats with compensative data;

http://www.secsportsfan.com/sec-vs-pac-10-football.html



As for the SEC vs Pac 10 football, all-time, head-to-head record (through the 2008 season) – here it is:




The SEC leads the Pac-10 60-38-5 (.607). However, over the past 11 years (1998 - 2008), the Pac-10 actually leads the SEC 10-7 (.588).




The above calculation is based on "historical conference affiliation." If you run the same SEC vs Pac-10 numbers based on "current conference affiliation" you find out that the SEC leads 63-40-6 (.578). 




If you'd like to see how the SEC and Pac-10 compare in bowl wins, go to Top College Football Bowl Conference.


----------



## DSGB

Jetjockey said:


> Oh screw it. I was holding this one back, but  who cares.    Since 1998 the Pac 10 is 10-7 Against the SEC in college football.    Head to head the Pac 10 is wooping Yalls buts...    Argue that one boys!!!!!!        Yet the SEC is still considered THE confernce.   How come you all don't have a winning record against the Pac 10 in the last 11 years!!!!!!!!



Okay, the SEC is 7-6 against the PAC 10 in the last five years and 64-40 since 1920.

Arkansas, Miss State, and Vandy are the only teams with a losing record to the PAC 10.

USC and Stanford are the only two teams with a winning record against the SEC.


----------



## Jetjockey

You are absolutely right!   But like I said, the SEC is overrated.  They are living off the fact that they used to be a dominate conference.  They are still good, but they don't dominate anyone anymore.   Like I said, the SEC has a loosing record against the Pac-10 in the last 11 years!  Yet, you all say how good the SEC is and how they are so tough when they play eachother.  Funny you guys all talk smack about the Pac 10, yet you have a losing record against them in the last 11 years.   The SEC is good, but the SEC is no better then any of the other conferences!  The reason the SEC gets into the BCS game every year is because the hype that goes along with the SEC.  UT, USC, and Utah all deserved to be in the BCS game last year.  FL, Texas and USC could all go with 1 lose this year.  Boise state could go undefeated    But, no matter what USC, Texas, or Boise State would be left out in there is a SEC team with only 1 lose.  Even though they are equaly deserving of the BCS champoinship game!


----------



## Jetjockey

DSGB said:


> Okay, the SEC is 7-6 against the PAC 10 in the last five years .



Ya, sounds pretty darn even to me.  The SEC does have way more tradition then the Pac 10, and football goes way further back then in the Pac 10.  But come on.  Are you gonna tell me the SEC is dominate over the Pac 10?   Because head to head play doesn't show it!   Not in the last decade at least!


----------



## satman32935

go canes hehehe!


----------



## proside

Jetjockey said:


> UT, USC, and Utah all deserved to be in the BCS game last year.  FL, Texas and USC could all go with 1 lose this year.  Boise state could go undefeated    But, no matter what USC, Texas, or Boise State would be left out in there is a SEC team with only 1 lose.  Even though they are equaly deserving of the BCS champoinship game!



UT had no business in the NC game last year!

How in the world can you play for the NC when you cant even when your conference!

It happens to SEC teams too, just ask UGA what happened to them  a few years ago!

The SEC is the best football conference year in and year out!

Usually the ACC or big East owns the basketball top 10, but you dont see or hear SEC people whinning about it!

Right now the SEC has 3 teams in the top 5 and 4 in the top 10!

Some of them   are going  to loose because they play each other!


The last 4 years USC has lost to an unranked team USC schedule sucks!

In one scenario or another LSU, Fla, Alabama, and Ol Miss will have to play one another.

The SEC is the best football conference so put that in your pipe and smoke it!


----------



## barry mooney

Jetjockey said:


> You are absolutely right!   But like I said, the SEC is overrated.  They are living off the fact that they used to be a dominate conference.  They are still good, but they don't dominate anyone anymore.   Like I said, the SEC has a loosing record against the Pac-10 in the last 11 years!  Yet, you all say how good the SEC is and how they are so tough when they play eachother.  Funny you guys all talk smack about the Pac 10, yet you have a losing record against them in the last 11 years.   The SEC is good, but the SEC is no better then any of the other conferences!  The reason the SEC gets into the BCS game every year is because the hype that goes along with the SEC.  UT, USC, and Utah all deserved to be in the BCS game last year.  FL, Texas and USC could all go with 1 lose this year.  Boise state could go undefeated    But, no matter what USC, Texas, or Boise State would be left out in there is a SEC team with only 1 lose.  Even though they are equaly deserving of the BCS champoinship game!


the sec does not always make it.auburn went 12-0 few years ago and oklahoma went with out winning there conference.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

One difference that the SEC endures that other pseudo mighty conferences don't, is that we have to play a split conference championship, determining who will go on to the next level, if they qualify. Other conferences don't have to parse down their teams in such a manner. Kind of a chicken poop lame way of operating if you ask me.


----------



## Madsnooker

David Mills said:


> OSU never wins the big game; Heck, a few years ago UF beat them for the NC in football and basketball (in the same year).
> 
> .



 Some of this stuff is just crazy talk.

Yea, OSU loses two NC games in the same year but they can't win a big game. I guess the NCAA just decided to let OSU into the final four and then just wait until the NC game to play it's first game. The fact is UF had won the NC the year before and all their upper classmen returned to get another one. OSU was full of a bunch of freshmen and almost pulled it off. OSU didn't choke they just lost to a better more veteran team. Whens the last time your team full of freshmen even sniffed the final four much less play the final game.

As far as football, OSU is 4-3 in the BCS with a NC. I'm sure your team has done much better than this in the BCS era. Yea, that sounds like they NEVER win the big one. I do agree that lately they have struggled in their biggest games.

The fact is OSU has only lost a hand full of games in the last 4 years and two were to the NC and two others were to teams that should have been in the NC game. OSU took Texas (which should have been playing UF in the NC) to the wire and if not for a droped INT and UT converting 2, 4th downs on thier final drive, OSU beats them. UT was the team many fans around the country felt was playing the best football.

The bottom line is their are 110 Div 1 teams that wish they have had the succes OSU has had in the last 10 years.


----------



## Madsnooker

I guess since I replied in this thread I need to give my opinion of the original post.

I still believe the sec is the best conference top to bottom currently but it's a much closer margin than alot of sec fans will admit. Even the weak Big 10 lately has a 6-5 edge in bowls in the last 5 years.


----------



## bullgator

OK, since the original poster wants to keep it to the last 11 years (BCS era), how about this.

BCS Champions by conference

SEC-----5
Big 12---2
Pac 10---1
Big 10---1
ACC-----1
Big East--1

I guess we'll need to change the parameters of the debate again.


----------



## Madsnooker

SEC has definitely done very well this past decade in winning NC.


----------



## buckbuster01

"The Big 12 South is by FAR the toughest division in BCS football. UT, OU, OSU, T Tech, with A&M and Baylor being the only 2 bad teams". On the first page you were talking about how weak OU was, now your trying to use them as a reason why the Big 12 is so strong. Just go ahead and face it the SEC has won 3 in a row and 4 out of 5, no other conference can say that! And you keep bringing up about UW beating USC because their QB was out, where were the other 3 you said could start at any university in the country? Were they out also?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

This is like trying to convince an atheist that God is real.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

At Ole Miss, resurgence comes as division rises  

By Kelly Whiteside, USA TODAY
Nearly a third of the way into the college football season, this much is clear: The axis of power has shifted southeast. Last year, the Big 12 Conference's South Division was the nation's strongest with three teams ranked in the top five for two weeks in November. This week, the Southeastern Conference's West Division has three teams in the top seven: No. 3 Alabama, No. 5 Mississippi and No. 7 LSU.
At this point, could the SEC West be the best conference in college football?
"I think there's certainly an argument" for that, LSU coach Les Miles said. "Nationally, I don't know if there's a division or conference as competitive as this one."

Of course, the SEC East has plenty to brag about with defending national champion Florida a unanimous No. 1 in the USA TODAY Coaches' Poll and No. 17 Georgia. Auburn (West) and South Carolina (East) also have received votes.

The conference takes center stage Thursday night when Ole Miss meets South Carolina in Columbia, S.C.


SEC COMMISSIONER: Tells Meyer, Kiffin to zip it
ACC: Jacory Harris leads the 'Canes into Lane Stadium
"This is a chance for us to show the world what we can do," Ole Miss quarterback Jevan Snead said.

Archie Manning, the patriarch of football's first family, knows the SEC better than most after starring at Ole Miss and watching sons Peyton, the most decorated player in Tennessee history (1994-97), and Eli, whose 2003 Rebels won a share of the SEC West title.

"It's shifted a little bit," Archie Manning said about the SEC's divisions. "For years, it was Florida, Tennessee and Georgia (in the East). Not that the West was bad. Florida (during the Steve Spurrier years and now with Urban Meyer) was just kind of out in front."

Since the SEC went to divisional play in 1992, East teams have won 11 conference championship games.

At the start of the season, the West appeared to be the most intriguing division, but the unexpected success at undefeated Auburn and the high-powered attack at Arkansas, coming off a 52-41 shootout loss to Georgia, have made the race more compelling.

"Everyone coming in thought the battle would be between Alabama, Ole Miss and LSU and now all of sudden Auburn is off to a good start and I'll make this prediction right now: Arkansas is going to mess up someone. They may not be in Atlanta (for the SEC championship game) but they're going to have a say-so," said Manning, who also is the chairman of the National Football Foundation and College Football Hall of Fame.

"Everyone on our side of it has played very well," said Alabama coach Nick Saban, whose Crimson Tide hosts Arkansas on Saturday. "From top to bottom, our division is really strong."

Rebels' first major test 

Several days of sniping between two SEC East coaches, Meyer and Tennessee's Lane Kiffin, after the Gators' 23-13 victory ended when Commissioner Mike Slive called each coach this week. Now, the focus appears to be back on football and Ole Miss' first major challenge.

"When I saw Thursday night in Columbia, I said, 'Watch out for that one,' " Manning said. The Gamecocks (2-1, 0-1 SEC) beat the Rebels (2-0, 0-0) last year in a rivalry that's usually close. Eleven of the teams' 14 meetings have been decided by a touchdown or less. Ole Miss also has lost its last five SEC openers.

After two easy non-conference wins, a bye and an outbreak of the flu that affected 31 players, it's the Rebels' first chance to live up to the preseason hype.

"There is nothing like winning your first conference game," said Ole Miss coach Houston Nutt, who might be emerging as an early candidate for the Liberty Mutual Coach of the Year award, which is administered by Manning's National Football Foundation. "It would be huge."

The last time the Rebels were ranked in the top five was in 1970, when Manning was the quarterback and Pete Boone, now the school's athletics director, was his center. Though Ole Miss won six SEC titles from the late 1940s through the early 1960s, decades of inconsistency followed. Ole Miss is the only team from the West that has yet to play in the SEC championship game.

With eight consecutive victories, the Rebels have their longest win streak in nearly 37 years and are tied for the second-longest mark in the country with Southern Mississippi. Snead, who had the flu this month, could jump-start his Heisman Trophy campaign tonight. The highest an Ole Miss quarterback has finished in Heisman voting is third, including Archie Manning in 1970 and Eli Manning in 2003.

Eli Manning built a home in Oxford where he and his wife, Abby, spend the offseason. Since he works out at the Rebels' training facility, the New York Giants quarterback also joins team drills.

Playing seven-on-seven this summer, Manning took over at quarterback as Snead and backup Billy Tapp stood behind him.

"We kept saying, 'Give it to Dexter!' before we said to each other, 'Who are we to tell a Super Bowl MVP what to do?' " Snead said recently, laughing.

Though Manning didn't run the Wild Rebel, the offense's shotgun formation, he did call Dexter McCluster's number.

"I was bragging to everyone that Eli was throwing me passes," the 5-8 McCluster said. "I think he might like me."

He does. When Manning returned to the football offices, he said to Nutt, "I'd like to take him back with me to New York."

McCluster lines up at three receiver positions, tailback and at quarterback in the Wild Rebel.

"I love seeing defenses panic," he said.

McCluster has rushed for 50 yards and a touchdown, and he has 113 yards and a TD receiving.

Said South Carolina coach Spurrier: "We have to stop it a few times and they'll go back to the normal offense with Snead."

On defense, the Rebels are expected to get back their best pass rusher, defensive end Greg Hardy. He missed last week's game against Southeastern Louisiana with an ankle injury.

"Ole Miss' first 20 or 22 should be able to play with LSU and Alabama, but if they get injuries, they aren't as deep," Archie Manning said.

West will be wild 

As good as the SEC West appears to be, the division's top three teams might not be able to sustain their lofty rankings after Florida heads to LSU and Alabama visits Ole Miss on Oct. 10.

At the start of the season, it appeared the Rebels' biggest obstacles would come at home against Alabama and then LSU on Nov. 21. Now, with games against Arkansas, Auburn and Tennessee, the road to Atlanta looks tougher than expected.

The day before Ole Miss hosts LSU, The Blind Side— a movie based on Michael Lewis' best seller about Michael Oher, the former Rebels left tackle and first-round draft choice of the Baltimore Ravens— will be released.

"If we're having success, it will amplify it," Boone said about the film, which stars Sandra Bullock.

"I think it's great," said Nutt, who has a cameo in the movie. "I want the season to be just right when we hit that point."

Oher thinks this will be the Rebels' year.

"They probably have more talent than anybody in the top 10. They've got a great quarterback. The defense is loaded. I think they deserve everything they're getting," Oher said.

The Rebels also are hoping for a Hollywood ending. But first, South Carolina.

Contributing: Jack Carey and Jarrett Bell


----------



## MCBUCK

Welt.  Ya know something....This "jetjockey" fella is a pretty good boy.  I am convinced he loves the game, but he is confused as many Yankees are about it. You see, Mr. Jet, or is it Mr. Jockey He has yet to understand what the true bloodlines are of southern football.  I am sure he has an understanding about the likes of , Notre Dame, Southern Cal.
( boy I sure do hate putting 'Southern' in fromnt of California ) Ohio State and schools that always had the media attention for 60PLUS YEARS BEFORE THEY HAD NO CHOICE BUT TO REOGNIZE SOUTHEASTERN CONFRENCE FOOTBALL.  
Did I say that clearly enough?
The SEC isn't overated, but it has been overlooked.

BTW Mr. jockey......Do you really like using explaination points or is there a cross up between that key and the "period" key ?


----------



## Jetjockey

Jeff Phillips said:


> At Ole Miss, resurgence comes as division rises
> 
> By Kelly Whiteside, USA TODAY
> Nearly a third of the way into the college football season, this much is clear: The axis of power has shifted southeast. Last year, the Big 12 Conference's South Division was the nation's strongest with three teams ranked in the top five for two weeks in November. This week, the Southeastern Conference's West Division has three teams in the top seven: No. 3 Alabama, No. 5 Mississippi and No. 7 LSU.
> At this point, could the SEC West be the best conference in college football?
> "I think there's certainly an argument" for that, LSU coach Les Miles said. "Nationally, I don't know if there's a division or conference as competitive as this one."




Hmmm...  Doesn't look like they are so strong now does it!  Ole Miss gets beat by a lowely unranked USC!!!  How far do you think they fall?  My guess, somewhere around #15!!!!  Now you got Bama and LSU.  LSU hasn't played very impressive at all.  And I will admit, I haven't seen Bama play!   But Ill still take the Big 12 south any day!  OU aint out of it.  They blow out Miami and they will be right back in the picture.  They lose to UT and they are done!  Texas Tech is good, even though they aren't ranked!!!    Sorry, Ole Miss never deserved to be in the top 10!!!


----------



## Rednec

Naw.. Don't need to.  It ain't that loud.  But I have been to Husky stadium.  The "unofficial" loudest stadium!!  Several Times.

If its louder than the Swamp it because of acoustics & atmoshere not the fans!


----------



## OleGAboy19

Jetjockey said:


> Hey... I NEVER said Arizona St was very good.  Thats my point.  If UGA gets beat by a not very good ASU, whats that say about UGA, and the SEC?   ASU is by no means a Pac 10 power house, they never have been.  I also don't think UCLA is a good team, but then again, they are 3-0, so I might be wrong, but they did beat UT.  Heck, I don't think UW is really all that good this year, but they gave LSU a run for their money and beat USC.  That does say something for a first year coach who took over a team with 12 or 15 straight loses.    I do think USC is good (even though UW beat them),  I think CAL is a good team, so is OSU and OU.    Like I said, when the SEC starts scheduling teams like Ohio state, Michigan, Notre Dame, Nebraska, USC, Oregon, Oklahoma St (oh ya, UGA lost to OSU) and other good Big 12 and Pac 10 schools then I will believe.  The Pac 10 and Big 10 schedule against eachother all the time.  So does the Pac 10 and Big 12.  I know the SEC schedules ACC teams, but besides that, I don't see them scheduling tough out of conference teams (again UGA gets my respect on this aspect, but they seem to be one of the few SEC teams that have done it)...  This is the exact reason they need a playoff.  Every year someone who deserves to play in the BCS game gets left out.  Last year there were 3 other teams that deserved to be in the BCS game.  Yet everyone says how wonderful Florida is because they beat a team that CANT win a BCS bowl game....    Remember guys, recruiting rules have changed, it ain't like it used to be.  (how many of you hard core SEC fans knew that) Thats the reason Utah and Boise State have become great teams, but they will get left out every year!    The SEC is good, but they aren't the strongest conference in the Nation.  The big 12 will be the best conference again this year.



The big 12 your a joke the sec is the best ever u cant match the speed or drive they have to win thats why we wont schedule them cause we play power football down here you just cant run or pass you have to do both to keep us on our toes to have a chance dont matter who you pick fron any sec team we will show them a football game these boys have grown up in football. SEC is the best hands down!!!!!


----------



## REDMOND1858

Jetjockey said:


> Hmmm...  Doesn't look like they are so strong now does it!  Ole Miss gets beat by a lowely unranked USC!!!  How far do you think they fall?  My guess, somewhere around #15!!!!  Now you got Bama and LSU.  LSU hasn't played very impressive at all.  And I will admit, I haven't seen Bama play!   But Ill still take the Big 12 south any day!  OU aint out of it.  They blow out Miami and they will be right back in the picture.  They lose to UT and they are done!  Texas Tech is good, even though they aren't ranked!!!    Sorry, Ole Miss never deserved to be in the top 10!!!



Are you serious right now??? Your talking about Ole Miss gettin beat by USC. That is two SEC teams playing each other. Of course 1 SEC team is gone get beat. Im sorry that around here every weekend is tough ( except when we play out of confrence) unlike all the other pansey confrences with one or 2 good teams. I dont see why im even arguing this with you. SEC is the best hands down!!!! And for the record, how many SEC teams lost this weekend to other confrences?


----------



## Bodab1974

Jetjockey said:


> When your from the west coast, your not really anything........



More true words have never been spoken....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

REDMOND1858 said:


> Are you serious right now??? Your talking about Ole Miss gettin beat by USC. That is two SEC teams playing each other. Of course 1 SEC team is gone get beat. Im sorry that around here every weekend is tough ( except when we play out of confrence) unlike all the other pansey confrences with one or 2 good teams. I dont see why im even arguing this with you. SEC is the best hands down!!!! And for the record, how many SEC teams lost this weekend to other confrences?


 

Don't be so hard on him, thus far he has proven that simple math eludes him..


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Jetjockey said:


> Hmmm...  Doesn't look like they are so strong now does it!  Ole Miss gets beat by a lowely unranked USC!!!  How far do you think they fall?  My guess, somewhere around #15!!!!  Now you got Bama and LSU.  LSU hasn't played very impressive at all.  And I will admit, I haven't seen Bama play!   But Ill still take the Big 12 south any day!  OU aint out of it.  They blow out Miami and they will be right back in the picture.  They lose to UT and they are done!  Texas Tech is good, even though they aren't ranked!!!    Sorry, Ole Miss never deserved to be in the top 10!!!



The point of posting the article was to show that even the national press knows the SEC is the toughest conference.

I think you will argue just for the enjoyment of the arguement

I'm done with this one


----------



## badboygolfer777

It is what it is brother!!!! cant beat 'em or overheat 'em
take another swallow of that "hater-ade"


----------



## Jetjockey

Ya...   UGA was impresive weren't they?  They beat ASU with a last second field goal after ASU had a last minute field goal blocked.  UGA ain't a better team, and if they play 10 more times their records are 5-5 against eatchother. UGA aint a top 25 team.

LSU.  Sorry boys, as soon as they play someone, there going down.  They barely beat a UW team that isn't very good and they should have lost on Saturday.  Come on 3rd and goal on the 1 ft line?  And you throw a pass?  Heck, my highschool team could have put that in.  They are a middle of the conference Pac 10 team.  UGA would be middle to lower Pac 10 team.  They couldn't hang with USC, OR, or Cal (yep, I said CAL.  Even though they lost big, they are  a good team.  But nobody beats OR at home)
I love how you guys seem to think "every" game is so tough in the SEC?  Its like that in every conference.  Did you even see the Cal vs OR game?  But then again, Autzen is an easy place to play right?  Just don't tell  Jahvid Best that.  He "was" the number 3 running back in the country and a Heisman candidate.  Not any more.

Ill give FL and Bama credit, but other then those 2, the SEC is an average league.  And don't use the "every game is a tough game in the SEC line".  UT isn't very good (ie the UCLA loss), UGA is a 1 man team (making every game tough and almost being upset by ASU), Ole Miss was WAY overrated, and LSU isn't very good(barely won this weekend and got outplayed by a not very good UW team)!  You have a lot of average football teams on the field in the SEC right now.

Teams are starting to fall, and teams are showing how good they are and aren't!  Its gonna be a fun season non the less.  I just hope that UF doesn't play OU or Ohio in the BCS game.  If they do, you might as well give them another BCS title.


----------



## REDMOND1858




----------



## Jetjockey

David Mills said:


> Some of the teams you keep throwing in there:
> Notre Dame: Used to be good
> Michigan: Used to be good
> Nebraska: Used to be good
> Oregon: Good once in a blue moon
> Oklahoma St: recently became competetive
> 
> I don't see Pac 10, Big 12, Big 10 scheduling the SEC, huh????
> 
> BTW, Bama has a 2 year contract with Penn State starting next year.
> 
> 
> 
> I know when the recruiting rules changed, I was at Bama in the 70's.  Isn't it something that no matter what the cream still finds a way to rise to the top?



BTW.  Michigan #22
            Nebraska #23  (would be a lot higher if the coach would have called a review on an obvious touchdown pass that would have lead to a win against Va Tech and a top 10 ranking)
            Oregon  #16
            Oklahoma ST #9

Looks to me like those may just be some good teams!!!


----------



## MCBUCK

Jetjockey said:


> BTW.  Michigan #22
> Nebraska #23  (would be a lot higher if the coach would have called a review on an obvious touchdown pass that would have lead to a win against Va Tech and a top 10 ranking)
> Oregon  #16
> Oklahoma ST #9
> 
> Looks to me like those may just be some good teams!!!



Oklahoma St. is ranked no higher than 12th. The other polls have the Pokes at 14th.  And Oregon is ranked AS high as 16th in the AP but they are ranked as low as 25th in the USA Today  too.You sure are pouring out a lot of "would have, should have". The only thing that counts is W's and L's brother.


----------



## Jetjockey

Your right.  I switched Ohio State with Oklahoma St on accident.  But otherwise, those are the AP ranking!  Those teams I posted are all good teams, and Id like to see the SEC start playing good out of conference teams.  No more scheduling bottom of the barrel teams from the Pac 10, Big 12 and Big 10.  Lets see em play the best teams.  Then, and only then will we know for sure who the best conference and the best team in the country is.  The BCS has only worked 1 time.  Thats it.  Otherwise there has always been legitamet teams that have been left out!  Including Auburn when they went undefeated.  Last year was the biggest mess yet.  Texas was left out because of the Big 12 tie breaker even though in every other league they would have been the team to go.  Lucky for Florida, because Texas was a better team then Oklahoma.  Thats why Texas beat them.   USC and Utah also deserved to be in the BCS mix and were better then Oklahoma.  Heck, Utah went undefeated, crushed the #2 SEC team in their BCS game, and they still were left out!  But, every year the #1 SEC team will play in the BCS game because they are in the SEC.   And if they win, they always claim how good they are, even though the last couple of years the best teams have been left out of the BCS championship game!!!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales

Jetjockey said:


> Your right.  I switched Ohio State with Oklahoma St on accident.  But otherwise, those are the AP ranking!  Those teams I posted are all good teams, and Id like to see the SEC start playing good out of conference teams.  No more scheduling bottom of the barrel teams from the Pac 10, Big 12 and Big 10.  Lets see em play the best teams.  Then, and only then will we know for sure who the best conference and the best team in the country is.  The BCS has only worked 1 time.  Thats it.  Otherwise there has always been legitamet teams that have been left out!  Including Auburn when they went undefeated.  Last year was the biggest mess yet.  Texas was left out because of the Big 12 tie breaker even though in every other league they would have been the team to go.  Lucky for Florida, because Texas was a better team then Oklahoma.  Thats why Texas beat them.   USC and Utah also deserved to be in the BCS mix and were better then Oklahoma.  Heck, Utah went undefeated, crushed the #2 SEC team in their BCS game, and they still were left out!  But, every year the #1 SEC team will play in the BCS game because they are in the SEC.   And if they win, they always claim how good they are, even though the last couple of years the best teams have been left out of the BCS championship game!!!



Explain Auburn which was the #1 team in the SEC in 2004.Undefeated as well but the bcs put USC and Oklahoma in the title game.


----------



## Jetjockey

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Explain Auburn which was the #1 team in the SEC in 2004.Undefeated as well but the bcs put USC and Oklahoma in the title game.



You might wanna re-read my post.  I included Auburn in 2004.  They had every right to be in the BCS game!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Jetjockey said:


> BTW.  Michigan #22
> Nebraska #23  (would be a lot higher if the coach would have called a review on an obvious touchdown pass that would have lead to a win against Va Tech and a top 10 ranking)
> Oregon  #16
> Oklahoma ST #9
> 
> Looks to me like those may just be some good teams!!!



Obviously your definition of good and my definition of good are 2 different things.

Like I previously stated; Oregon once in a blue moon,  OSU recently.

Years ago there was no top 25, it was the top 20.  Michigan may be better than the preseason predictions, we'll just have to wait and see but I don't consider rankings of 22 & 23 to be GOOD.  To me, top 15 is good, top 10 is really good, top 5 is really good to great.

There was a time when both Nebraska and Michigan were considered to be power houses, hence my "used to be" terminology.

Maybe you think that by just being ranked in the top 25 is a great thing, I don't.


----------



## REDMOND1858

Jetjockey said:


> Your right.  I switched Ohio State with Oklahoma St on accident.  But otherwise, those are the AP ranking!  Those teams I posted are all good teams, and Id like to see the SEC start playing good out of conference teams.  No more scheduling bottom of the barrel teams from the Pac 10, Big 12 and Big 10.  Lets see em play the best teams.  Then, and only then will we know for sure who the best conference and the best team in the country is.  The BCS has only worked 1 time.  Thats it.  Otherwise there has always been legitamet teams that have been left out!  Including Auburn when they went undefeated.  Last year was the biggest mess yet.  Texas was left out because of the Big 12 tie breaker even though in every other league they would have been the team to go.  Lucky for Florida, because Texas was a better team then Oklahoma.  Thats why Texas beat them.   USC and Utah also deserved to be in the BCS mix and were better then Oklahoma.  Heck, Utah went undefeated, crushed the #2 SEC team in their BCS game, and they still were left out!  But, every year the #1 SEC team will play in the BCS game because they are in the SEC.   And WHEN they win, they always claim how good they are, even though the last couple of years the best teams have been left out of the BCS championship game!!!



There, i fixed it for ya


----------



## Jetjockey

To me, top 15 is good, top 10 is really good, top 5 is really good to great

Well then we agree.  The SEC has only 3 good teams and the Big 12 has 3 good teams in the AP.  Explain to me how the SEC is so much better again?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jetjockey said:


> To me, top 15 is good, top 10 is really good, top 5 is really good to great
> 
> Well then we agree. The SEC has only 3 good teams and the Big 12 has 3 good teams in the AP. Explain to me how the SEC is so much better again?


 
Really good to great is better than simply good.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

scooter1 said:


> Really good to great is better than simply good.



At least someone understood what I said.


----------



## Jetjockey

Don't worry.  It will all come out in the end.   The SEC might have 2 teams in the top 10 at the end.  Bama and FL.  LSU won't be there!  They just aren't that good this year.  Either is UGA.  Besides Bama and FL, you have a bunch of average teams that struggled against bottom of the barrel Pac 10 teams.  And the Pac 10 isn't that strong this year because of all the rebuilding.


----------



## BlackSmoke

Jetjockey said:


> Don't worry.  It will all come out in the end.   The SEC might have 2 teams in the top 10 at the end.  Bama and FL.  LSU won't be there!  They just aren't that good this year.  Either is UGA.  Besides Bama and FL, you have a bunch of average teams that struggled against bottom of the barrel Pac 10 teams.  *And the Pac 10 isn't that strong this year because of all the rebuilding*.



Oh, well if you're going to use THAT for an excuse....

UGA is rebuilding after losing 2 top 12 draft picks and another stud WR.

UT is rebuilding after a coaching change.

Auburn is rebuilding with the same as UT, and doing a dang good job.

Bama lost it's starting QB and RB, so you could say they are rebuilding.

UF lost Percy Harvin, so they could be classified as the same, etc, etc, etc....

Come on, that was lame. Don't play that "rebuilding" card.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Jetjockey said:


> Don't worry.  It will all come out in the end.   The SEC might have 2 teams in the top 10 at the end.  Bama and FL.  LSU won't be there!  They just aren't that good this year.  Either is UGA.  Besides Bama and FL, you have a bunch of average teams that struggled against bottom of the barrel Pac 10 teams.  And the Pac 10 isn't that strong this year because of all the rebuilding.


 No, the reason being is that SEC teams knock SEC teams out of contention.



> Oh, well if you're going to use THAT for an excuse....
> 
> UGA is rebuilding after losing 2 top 12 draft picks and another stud WR.
> 
> UT is rebuilding after a coaching change.
> 
> Auburn is rebuilding with the same as UT, and doing a dang good job.
> 
> Bama lost it's starting QB and RB, so you could say they are rebuilding.
> 
> UF lost Percy Harvin, so they could be classified as the same, etc, etc, etc....
> 
> Come on, that was lame. Don't play that "rebuilding" card.



It only works one way


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales

Jetjockey said:


> You might wanna re-read my post.  I included Auburn in 2004.  They had every right to be in the BCS game!



Excuse me jet jockey.Continue with  your posting which are pure horse hockey.


----------



## MCBUCK

Jetjockey wrote :
"Utah went undefeated, crushed the #2 SEC team in their BCS game"

Here is one of your "could have, would have, should have" remarks back at you:

Alabama knew all along last year that they could ill afford to lose any offensive linemen or they would have been sunk.  Their whole offense, just as any teams offense, revolved around the performance of their offensive line. If I am not mistaken Alabama lost two offensive linemen prior to the SECCG then lost to UF in a decent game and then lost an additional two more linemen, and two defensive linemen before the Sugar Bowl. Utah wound up playing against what was basically freshman lines of scrimmage.  Anybody who watched any game Alabama played last year AT ALL will tell you that Alabama was at best 40% strength in that particular game against Utah. Take away any teams strength and they will lose ; especially take away a teams cohesive unit, such as the offensive line.
 Utah wouldn't survive an SEC schedule with any better than an 7-4 record at best.  As a rule against an SEC season schedule Utah would lose at least 4-5 games yearly, and over a five year stretch they would be a perennial cellar dweller and wouldn't even sniff the Domes.  History of OOC play against proves it. ( ie; Undefeated Hawaii -v-UGA in the Sugar Bowl, Boisie State-v-UGA in Athens, and I am sure the UA fans can chime some of their recent wins vs. OOC..and I still don't see the vaunted PAC 10, Big 12, Big 10 lining up to come to Tuscaloosa, Gainesville, or Athens) Period.  
SO...."could have, would have, should have".


----------



## Jetjockey

David Mills said:


> No, the reason being is that SEC teams knock SEC teams out of contention.



How is that any different from any other conference?  Last year in the Big 12 South the top 3 teams all beat eachother.  Giving them all just 1 loss.    How is that any different then the SEC.  UT and OU play eachother every year knocking eachother off.   Texas was a better team then OU last year yet they didn't get a shot because of a goofy tiebraker.  At least UT won their bowl game, Alabama who got crushed in theirs.


----------



## proside

Jetjockey said:


> How is that any different from any other conference?  Last year in the Big 12 South the top 3 teams all beat eachother.  Giving them all just 1 loss.    How is that any different then the SEC.  UT and OU play eachother every year knocking eachother off.   Texas was a better team then OU last year yet they didn't get a shot because of a goofy tiebraker.  At least UT won their bowl game, Alabama who got crushed in theirs.




But Fla did not!


They held the #1 scoring offense in history to about 14 points!


----------



## Jetjockey

MCBUCK said:


> Jetjockey wrote :
> "Utah went undefeated, crushed the #2 SEC team in their BCS game"
> 
> Here is one of your "could have, would have, should have" remarks back at you:
> 
> Alabama knew all along last year that they could ill afford to lose any offensive linemen or they would have been sunk.  Their whole offense, just as any teams offense, revolved around the performance of their offensive line. If I am not mistaken Alabama lost two offensive linemen prior to the SECCG then lost to UF in a decent game and then lost an additional two more linemen, and two defensive linemen before the Sugar Bowl. Utah wound up playing against what was basically freshman lines of scrimmage.  Anybody who watched any game Alabama played last year AT ALL will tell you that Alabama was at best 40% strength in that particular game against Utah. Take away any teams strength and they will lose ; especially take away a teams cohesive unit, such as the offensive line.
> Utah wouldn't survive an SEC schedule with any better than an 7-4 record at best.  As a rule against an SEC season schedule Utah would lose at least 4-5 games yearly, and over a five year stretch they would be a perennial cellar dweller and wouldn't even sniff the Domes.  History of OOC play against proves it. ( ie; Undefeated Hawaii -v-UGA in the Sugar Bowl, Boisie State-v-UGA in Athens, and I am sure the UA fans can chime some of their recent wins vs. OOC..and I still don't see the vaunted PAC 10, Big 12, Big 10 lining up to come to Tuscaloosa, Gainesville, or Athens) Period.
> SO...."could have, would have, should have".




Dude.  Are you serious?  Your defense gave up 31 points and 349 yards of offense.  336 yards came through the air.  You defense couldn't match Utah's offense.  Dont give me the excuse that you didn't win because your O line was hurt.  Your defense got abused by a better team.  Thats why you lost.


----------



## Sweetwater

Honestly, I hope the Pac 10 and SEC play for the national title this year.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales

Sweetwater said:


> Honestly, I hope the Pac 10 and SEC play for the national title this year.



Me too.


----------



## Jetjockey

I still don't see the vaunted PAC 10, Big 12, Big 10 lining up to come to Tuscaloosa, Gainesville, or Athens

ASU just played UGA in Athens.  UCLA just played in Knoxville and won.  Oregon will play in Athens.  And UGA will have to play in Autzen.  Good luck with that one!!!  Notice the quote about UGA.

_The Ducks are putting the finishing touches on a contract with Georgia, a program notorious for refusing to travel outside the Southeast. The Bulldogs will join a list of past and future Autzen Stadium visitors that includes Michigan, Oklahoma and Tennessee._ 

See what I mean.  The Pac 10 goes out and trys to play tough out of conference schedules.  The SEC doesn't.   That way you won't really have to prove yourselves against other conferences.  At least not the good teams in other conferences!   ASU aint a good team in the Pac 10, and they just about beat UGA.

2006 - Colorado (home), GT (home), UAB (home) and WKU (home)

2007 - ??? (home), GT (away), Troy (home) and Western Carolina (home)

2008 - Arizona State (away), GT (home), ???, and Georgia Southern

2009 - Arizona State (home), GT (away), ??? and Appy State

2010 - Colorado (away), GT (home) and ???

2011 - Louisville (home), GT (away) and ???

2012 - Louisville (away), GT (home) and ???

2013 - Clemson (away)*, GT (away) and ???

2014 - Clemson (home)*, GT (home) and ???


Wow.  UGA really goes out and tries to play the best teams in other conferences don't they!   Oregon will play UGA and UT in the next couple years.  Can't wait to see how those SEC teams do against a decent Pac 10 team.


----------



## Sweetwater

Ummm...when UGA signed the deal to play a home and home against AS the sun devils were top 15 team.


----------



## Jetjockey

Sweetwater said:


> Honestly, I hope the Pac 10 and SEC play for the national title this year.



Exactly my point.  The Pac 10 doesn't have a dominate team this year.  And you guys know it.  Thats why youd "love" to play the Pac 10 this year.   Why don't you wanna play Texas.  They are far and above any of the Pac 10 teams so far this year???   Don't you wanna play the best team possible??  As of right now the Pac 10 has a bunch of decent teams in the middle but no dominate team.  A bunch of teams that are just as good as any of the SEC teams with the exception of UF and Bama.   Remember, Washington gave LSU all they could handle, ASU lost to UGA with a last second field goal, and UCLA beat UT for the second year in a row.  UW and ASU are bottom of the barrel Pac 10 teams.  OR, CAL, and UCLA are all just as good as UGA, LSU, and Ole Miss.  By the time the season ends USC's true freshman QB may have settled in and they may be just as good as FL and Bama.  Remember, the Pac 10 went undefeated in thier bowl games last year beating Penn St, Miami, BYU, Oklahoma ST, and Pitt.  All but 1 of those teams are ranked in the top 25 right now!  The SEC is probably a little stronger conference this year because it has 2 more teams and you have 2 dominate teams.  But Id love to see UGA play CAl, LSU play Oregon, UCLA play Ole Miss, USC play UF or Bama, or any Mix of those games......   You have no idea how bad I wanted to see Bama and Georgia play UT or USC last year in a bowl game.  Instead they were stuck beating the top 2 Big 10 teams.......   Again


----------



## Danuwoa

Hey Jet boy, does this crusade of yours have an end?  precisely what do you hope to accomplish?  If I tell you that the Pac 10 rocks like a carousel horse will you shut up and quit the filibustering and proselatising?


----------



## Sweetwater

Jetjockey said:


> Exactly my point.  The Pac 10 doesn't have a dominate team this year.  And you guys know it.  Thats why youd "love" to play the Pac 10 this year.   Why don't you wanna play Texas.  They are far and above any of the Pac 10 teams so far this year???



You're so full of manure your eyes are brown. I wanted UF to play USC last year in the championship game just to solve the debate once and for all.

Personally, I'd put the top 4 in the SEC against any other 4 teams period regardless of conference.

If Washington is a bottom of the barrel team, what does that say about USC?

And who beat Oregon again?

To tell you the truth, until there is a playoff, no one knows for sure who is the best team in the land.


----------



## Jetjockey

Sweetwater said:


> Ummm...when UGA signed the deal to play a home and home against AS the sun devils were top 15 team.



ASU has always been a bottom of the barrel Pac 10 team.  They have played in the Rose Bowl about 3 times  in the last 30 years.  Why don't they play a team who is decent year in an year out, or a team that at least has a history of being good in the Pac 10?  You can schedule games a couple years in advance.  Im glad UGA scheduled OR.


----------



## proside

Jetjockey said:


> Exactly my point.  The Pac 10 doesn't have a dominate team this year.  And you guys know it.  Thats why youd "love" to play the Pac 10 this year.   Why don't you wanna play Texas.



If they can win their Conference they can play us!


As far as I am concerened the NC game is the seccg!


You eve here that Roy Orbinson song

Crying

Geto over us bro!


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/c-EiKPrAOHA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/c-EiKPrAOHA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Danuwoa

Sweetwater said:


> You're so full of manure your eyes are brown. I wanted UF to play USC last year in the championship game just to solve the debate once and for all.
> 
> Personally, I'd put the top 4 in the SEC against any other 4 teams period regardless of conference.
> 
> If Washington is a bottom of the barrel team, what does that say about USC?
> 
> And who beat Oregon again?
> 
> To tell you the truth, until there is a playoff, no one knows for sure who is the best team in the land.



Yep.  And despite what some liked believing at the time, we didn't think we got robbed by being left out of the NC in '07.  We wanted USC in the Rose Bowl.  but much to the delight of Mark May and the other PAC 10 apologists, the Rose Bowl Coalition of Evil "went with tradition" and served USC up with a cupcake Illinois team that had no business being there.  We got a hapless Hawaii team who I just felt sorry for by the third quarter.  I bet Colt Brennan still has nighmares about Marcus Howard.


----------



## Jetjockey

South GA Dawg said:


> Hey Jet boy, does this crusade of yours have an end?  precisely what do you hope to accomplish?  If I tell you that the Pac 10 rocks like a carousel horse will you shut up and quit the filibustering and proselatising?



Nobody forces you to respond.  I enjoy the friendly banter between college football fans.  Im just as fanatical about college football as anyone in the SEC.  And I love how you guys defend your conference, and your teams, the way you do.  I think its awesome.    Like Sweetwater said, we will never really know who the best is until there is a playoff.  Until then, we get to argue, banter, and generally bash all the other teams and conferences that we don't like.  We won't get to do this when its actually settled on the field!!!!!   It will take a little of the fun away from college football.


----------



## Danuwoa

Jetjockey said:


> Nobody forces you to respond.  I enjoy the friendly banter between college football fans.  Im just as fanatical about college football as anyone in the SEC.  And I love how you guys defend your conference, and your teams, the way you do.  I think its awesome.    Like Sweetwater said, we will never really know who the best is until there is a playoff.  Until then, we get to argue, banter, and generally bash all the other teams and conferences that we don't like.  We won't get to do this when its actually settled on the field!!!!!   It will take a little of the fun away from college football.



got no problem with any of that but the tone of these posts is just kind of whiney.  And you really didn't answer my questions did you?


----------



## Jetjockey

South GA Dawg said:


> Yep.  And despite what some liked believing at the time, we didn't think we got robbed by being left out of the NC in '07.  We wanted USC in the Rose Bowl.  but much to the delight of Mark May and the other PAC 10 apologists, the Rose Bowl Coalition of Evil "went with tradition" and served USC up with a cupcake Illinois team that had no business being there.  We got a hapless Hawaii team who I just felt sorry for by the third quarter.  I bet Colt Brennan still has nighmares about Marcus Howard.



I watched that game.  I don't think Colt Brennan ever touched a football again!      ........  The Pac 10 and Big 10 have a contract for the Rose Bowl, traditionally it works because its a great rivalrly.  However, with the quality of the Big 10 the last couple years the Rose Bowl isn't what it used to be.  Id love to see the tradition back in the bowl games, and then play a semi final and final game to decide the NC.  But until then, we will rarely see a real national champion.  I would have loved USC to give up the rose bowl in order to play a good team in a bowl game....  Not sure if youve ever watched a USC bowl game, but they aren't much fun to watch.  Pete Carrol is the best at preping his team for a bowl game.  No other coach even comes close.


----------



## Danuwoa

Jetjockey said:


> I watched that game.  I don't think Colt Brennan ever touched a football again!      ........  The Pac 10 and Big 10 have a contract for the Rose Bowl, traditionally it works because its a great rivalrly.  However, with the quality of the Big 10 the last couple years the Rose Bowl isn't what it used to be.  Id love to see the tradition back in the bowl games, and then play a semi final and final game to decide the NC.  But until then, we will rarely see a real national champion.



When I start getting discouraged about our lack of a pass rush, I pull that clip up on youtube and watch Marcus plow him a few times.  I feel better for a few minutes.


----------



## Jetjockey

South GA Dawg said:


> got no problem with any of that but the tone of these posts is just kind of whiney.  And you really didn't answer my questions did you?



Ya, I answered your question.  When theres a playoff then we can all stop arguing whos the best.  And no, I don't want you to tell me the Pac 10 is the best, then Id think you were sissy for rolling over!  

And no, I'm no whinning.  Ive got a grin on my face every time I post.......  And this is nothing compared to when my buddies and I get going over a couple beers.  Lets just say the beers don't make it any better!!!!


----------



## irishleprechaun

Hey Airhockey,

I grew up in big ten country but went to school in the SEC.  You tout the rose bowl tradition blah blah blah

What challenge is having predominately either USC or UCLA playing some hapless big 10 team in what amounts to a HOME GAME for those schools.  I tell you why, for years southern california has been getting a cash injection from the midwest every Jan. 1st.  That is why no one wants to see the tradition broken.  But yet you want a playoff...so what is playoff or tradition?

Oh by the way, love how your #6 powerhouse  (Cal) took it in the groin from Oregon this weekend.

Get more than one or two stong teams each year then maybe the baby conference will be taken more serious.  The only reason you guys get any credibility in the media is because lee corso likes to don the shiny helmet and sword then pick on little kids.


----------



## Sweetwater

Personally, although this years schedule is a little tougher than normal, I would like to see the dawgs play  USC, Michigan, Notre overated dame, or Ohio State.


----------



## Jetjockey

irishleprechaun said:


> Hey Airhockey,
> 
> IWhat challenge is having predominately either USC or UCLA playing some hapless big 10 team in what amounts to a HOME GAME for those schools. Oh by the way, love how your #6 powerhouse  (Cal) took it in the groin from Oregon this weekend.
> 
> .





This comment shows how little you really know about college football.  Predominately USC and UCLA???   UCLA???  They rank behind Washington and tie Stanford for the third most Rose Bowl appearances.  

I also never said CAL was a power house.  I said they were good.  But, they had to play Oregon at autzen!  I think I even called OR as the winner of this game.  OR is very, very hard to beat at home.  Plus, they have a pretty good team this year.  They have already played 3 ranked or previously ranked teams.  The lost to #5 Boise in a pretty good game and they beat #17 Utah and crushed #6 CAL.    You guys talk about the SEC teams beating eachother.  Its happening in the Pac 10 already.  Unranked UW beats #4 USC, Unranked OR beats #6 CAL and becomes ranked, UCLA and Stanford are both just outside the top 25 (even though UCLA is undefeated and beat your beloved Vols) so one of them probably will and one won't make the rankings next weekend.   The SEC is no different then any of the other leagues.  They all beat the snot out of eachother.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jetjockey said:


> Don't worry. It will all come out in the end. The SEC might have 2 teams in the top 10 at the end. Bama and FL. LSU won't be there! They just aren't that good this year. Either is UGA. Besides Bama and FL, you have a bunch of average teams that struggled against bottom of the barrel Pac 10 teams. And the Pac 10 isn't that strong this year because of all the rebuilding.



In the end each conference should have only one team ranked in the order they deserve, that is if each conference had the guts to do a split conference championship game like the SEC does.


----------



## Sweetwater

1. You claim the SEC doesn't play anyone,especially the pac10, and when I pointed out that I would love for the SEC to do just that, you exclaim the Pac 10 is having a down year. Huh?

2. You talk about pac10 teams are already knocking each other off using Washington beating #4USC as an example. Well, err, South Carolina just beat #4 Ole Miss. Miss state just missed beating LSU.

3. You point to UCLA beating UT when UT just hired a new coach and will probably finish at the bottom of the SEC east.

4. UF, UA, LSU, UGA. Name the 4 pac10 teams to match up with that.

5. In the end, championships are all that matter. Since 2002, the farthest back espn goes...

SEC     3 1/2

Pac10 1 1/2

Big 10 and 12 1 each.

Nuff said.


----------



## LanierSpots

I posted this data early in this thread and it was not discussed.  Are we discussing data or opinion?

Since there is always a big story of how the SEC and other conferences schedule poor out of conference games, here is some interesting data I pulled off one of the other sites.

Non-conference games vs ranked opponents last 5 years:
Pac 10 - 39 games (3.9 per team)
ACC - 41 (3.4 per team)
SEC - 28 (2.3 per team)
Big East - 18 (2.3 per team)
Big 12 - 24 (2 per team)
Big Ten - 17 (1.5 per team)


In-Conference games against ranked opponents in the last 5 years:
SEC - 225 games (18.8 per team)
Big 12 - 167 games (13.9 per team)
Pac 10 - 135 games (13.5 per team)
ACC - 162 games (13.5 per team)
Big 10 - 143 games (13 per team)
Big East - 77 games (9.6 per team)

In-Conference games against Top 10 opponents in the last 5 years:
SEC - 118 games (9.8 per team)
Big 12 - 85 games (7.1 per team)
Pac 10 - 69 games (6.9 per team)
Big Ten - 53 games (4.8 per team)
ACC - 46 games (3.8 per team)
Big East - 29 games (3.6 per team)

Total (in-conference and non-conference combined) games against ranked opponents in the last 5 yrs:
SEC - 253 games (21.1 per team)
Pac 10 - 174 games (17.4 per team)
ACC - 203 games (16.9 per team)
Big 12 - 191 games (15.9 per team)
Big Ten - 160 games (14.5 per team)
Big East - 95 games (11.9 per team).


So sure, USC will "play anyone, anywhere"...well it's a good thing, because in the last five years in the Pac 10 they have played a grand total of THREE games against Top 10 teams in their conference.

To contrast that, the AVERAGE SEC team has played nearly TEN games against Top 10 teams in their conference in the same time period.

Here are some interesting notes:
Auburn and Tennessee are tied for having played the most in-conference games against Top 10 opponents, each having done it 14 times in the last 5 years.

Duke, Louisville, and West Virginia tie for the fewest, somehow having played in only TWO conference games against Top 10 opponents.

Tied for the second fewest at THREE are the following: Clemson, NC State, Wake Forest, Connecticut, Rutgers, Syracuse, Indiana, Ohio State, Purdue, and USC.


----------



## Jetjockey

Sweetwater said:


> 1. You claim the SEC doesn't play anyone,especially the pac10, and when I pointed out that I would love for the SEC to do just that, you exclaim the Pac 10 is having a down year. Huh?
> 
> 2. You talk about pac10 teams are already knocking each other off using Washington beating #4USC as an example. Well, err, South Carolina just beat #4 Ole Miss. Miss state just missed beating LSU.
> 
> 3. You point to UCLA beating UT when UT just hired a new coach and will probably finish at the bottom of the SEC east.
> 
> 4. UF, UA, LSU, UGA. Name the 4 pac10 teams to match up with that.
> 
> 5. In the end, championships are all that matter. Since 2002, the farthest back espn goes...
> 
> SEC     3 1/2
> 
> Pac10 1 1/2
> 
> Big 10 and 12 1 each.
> 
> Nuff said.




-Everyone says the SEC is so tuff because they are always knocking eachother off.  I was just showing that every conference is like that.  For some reason you seem to think thats only an SEC thing.

-UCLA beat Tennesse last year with a brand new coach.  So don't use the fact that UT has a new coach this year as your arguement.  What happened last year?  How did UCLA win at UT this year?  This is only Slick Ricks second year at UCLA.

-UF and Bama are good.  I will agree with that. USC will be just as good by the end of the year (remember, this is a USC rebuilding year.. Not sure you can ever really say that USC rebuilds though, thats one of the reason you guys hate them.  Because they are good every year over and over again.).  Give the Frosh a little more time and he will come around very quick.  In the next couple years USC will be the major powerhouse again. But UGA and LSU.  Sorry, Oregon and Cal beat them both.   Oregon KILLS them at Oregon.  Remember, Oregon's only loss is to a very, very good #5 Boise State.    LSU barely beat UW.  And UGA almost got beat by ASU.  Do you really think UGA and LSU are very strong this year?   Im not trying to bash, but come on.  They aren't!  UGA got beat by Oklahoma ST and almost lost to ASU.  LSU almost got beat last weekend and got run over by UW's offense.     Id take Cal or OR over them any day!!


----------



## bullgator

Jetjockey said:


> To me, top 15 is good, top 10 is really good, top 5 is really good to great
> 
> Well then we agree.  The SEC has only 3 good teams and the Big 12 has 3 good teams in the AP.  Explain to me how the SEC is so much better again?





bullgator said:


> OK, since the original poster wants to keep it to the last 11 years (BCS era), how about this.
> 
> BCS Champions by conference
> 
> SEC-----5
> Big 12---2
> Pac 10---1
> Big 10---1
> ACC-----1
> Big East--1
> 
> I guess we'll need to change the parameters of the debate again.



Does this explain it well enough?


----------



## Jetjockey

Na.  Not when we know the SEC is going to get in and leave teams that are just as good, if not better out every year!    We NEED a playoff!!  And if those numbers stay the same, I will admit I was wrong.  But they won't.  Because then once all the good teams get done abusing Ohio St and Oklahoma they will have to play eachother.  And that will seperate the men from the boys!!!


----------



## riprap

LanierSpots said:


> I posted this data early in this thread and it was not discussed.  Are we discussing data or opinion?
> 
> Since there is always a big story of how the SEC and other conferences schedule poor out of conference games, here is some interesting data I pulled off one of the other sites.
> 
> Non-conference games vs ranked opponents last 5 years:
> Pac 10 - 39 games (3.9 per team)
> ACC - 41 (3.4 per team)
> SEC - 28 (2.3 per team)
> Big East - 18 (2.3 per team)
> Big 12 - 24 (2 per team)
> Big Ten - 17 (1.5 per team)
> 
> 
> In-Conference games against ranked opponents in the last 5 years:
> SEC - 225 games (18.8 per team)
> Big 12 - 167 games (13.9 per team)
> Pac 10 - 135 games (13.5 per team)
> ACC - 162 games (13.5 per team)
> Big 10 - 143 games (13 per team)
> Big East - 77 games (9.6 per team)
> 
> In-Conference games against Top 10 opponents in the last 5 years:
> SEC - 118 games (9.8 per team)
> Big 12 - 85 games (7.1 per team)
> Pac 10 - 69 games (6.9 per team)
> Big Ten - 53 games (4.8 per team)
> ACC - 46 games (3.8 per team)
> Big East - 29 games (3.6 per team)
> 
> Total (in-conference and non-conference combined) games against ranked opponents in the last 5 yrs:
> SEC - 253 games (21.1 per team)
> Pac 10 - 174 games (17.4 per team)
> ACC - 203 games (16.9 per team)
> Big 12 - 191 games (15.9 per team)
> Big Ten - 160 games (14.5 per team)
> Big East - 95 games (11.9 per team).
> 
> 
> So sure, USC will "play anyone, anywhere"...well it's a good thing, because in the last five years in the Pac 10 they have played a grand total of THREE games against Top 10 teams in their conference.
> 
> To contrast that, the AVERAGE SEC team has played nearly TEN games against Top 10 teams in their conference in the same time period.
> 
> Here are some interesting notes:
> Auburn and Tennessee are tied for having played the most in-conference games against Top 10 opponents, each having done it 14 times in the last 5 years.
> 
> Duke, Louisville, and West Virginia tie for the fewest, somehow having played in only TWO conference games against Top 10 opponents.
> 
> Tied for the second fewest at THREE are the following: Clemson, NC State, Wake Forest, Connecticut, Rutgers, Syracuse, Indiana, Ohio State, Purdue, and USC.



It's hard for the pac-10 to play top ten teams because they only stay in the top ten for one week, and thats real early in the season.


----------



## tigerfan

*Get a clue*

Do you even have a clue?  Where does your loyalty lay?

We do not pick our opponents in the National Championship game, and yet we keep winning them.

ND - give me a break.  LSU killed them in the bowl (WITH QUINN)

OHIO - both LSU and FL beat them BAD - Nat Champs
TX - didn't FL just beat them - Nat. Champs
OK - didn't LSU beat them - Nat. Champs.

Again, get a clue.


----------



## bullgator

tigerfan said:


> Do you even have a clue?  Where does your loyalty lay?
> 
> We do not pick our opponents in the National Championship game, and yet we keep winning them.
> 
> ND - give me a break.  LSU killed them in the bowl (WITH QUINN)
> 
> OHIO - both LSU and FL beat them BAD - Nat Champs
> TX - didn't FL just beat them - Nat. Champs
> OK - didn't LSU beat them - Nat. Champs.
> 
> Again, get a clue.


Nope, UF beat Oklahoma, not Texas. Ol Miss beat Texas Tech. I believe LSU beat Georgia Tech.


----------



## Jetjockey

Um Forgive my ignorance, but when did FL beat UT for the national championship??    Im trying to get a clue, but I dont think you have any idea.  UT is undefeated in BCS games.  USC is tied for the most BCS appearances and has the most BCS wins.  USC is tied with Ohio state (4-3 in BCS games) and Oklahoma (2-5 in BCS games).  Ohio State and OU get into the BCS game every year and they don't deserve it.   The SEC wins every year because they play sub par teams in the BCS game.  If the SEC had beaten UT and USC, then I would agree with you all.  But when they beat Ohio on OU, you can hardly call yourself the National Champs.   In BCS games the SEC has a .706 winning percentage and the Pac 10 has a .692 winning percentage.  The SEC has played in 17 BCS games and the Pac 10 has played in 13 games.  Between Ohio State and OU they are 2-5 in championship games.    I wanna see the SEC play a team that can actually win bowl games instead of Ohio or OU every year!


----------



## bullgator

Jetjockey said:


> In BCS games the SEC has a .706 winning percentage and the Pac 10 has a .692 winning percentage.  The SEC has played in 17 BCS games and the Pac 10 has played in 13 games.



Good info.....thanks


----------



## brownceluse

Jetjockey said:


> Um Forgive my ignorance, but when did FL beat UT for the national championship??    Im trying to get a clue, but I dont think you have any idea.  UT is undefeated in BCS games.  USC is tied for the most BCS appearances and has the most BCS wins.  USC is tied with Ohio state (4-3 in BCS games) and Oklahoma (2-5 in BCS games).  Ohio State and OU get into the BCS game every year and they don't deserve it.   The SEC wins every year because they play sub par teams in the BCS game.  If the SEC had beaten UT and USC, then I would agree with you all.  But when they beat Ohio on OU, you can hardly call yourself the National Champs.   In BCS games the SEC has a .706 winning percentage and the Pac 10 has a .692 winning percentage.  The SEC has played in 17 BCS games and the Pac 10 has played in 13 games.  Between Ohio State and OU they are 2-5 in championship games.    I wanna see the SEC play a team that can actually win bowl games instead of Ohio or OU every year!


 
I cant beleive you are still beating a dead horse!


----------



## rhbama3

Jetjockey said:


> Um Forgive my ignorance, but when did FL beat UT for the national championship??    Im trying to get a clue, but I dont think you have any idea.  UT is undefeated in BCS games.  USC is tied for the most BCS appearances and has the most BCS wins.  USC is tied with Ohio state (4-3 in BCS games) and Oklahoma (2-5 in BCS games).  Ohio State and OU get into the BCS game every year and they don't deserve it.   The SEC wins every year because they play sub par teams in the BCS game.  If the SEC had beaten UT and USC, then I would agree with you all.  But when they beat Ohio on OU, you can hardly call yourself the National Champs.   In BCS games the SEC has a .706 winning percentage and the Pac 10 has a .692 winning percentage.  The SEC has played in 17 BCS games and the Pac 10 has played in 13 games.  Between Ohio State and OU they are 2-5 in championship games.    I wanna see the SEC play a team that can actually win bowl games instead of Ohio or OU every year!



okay, i'll play along:
Pac-10 
13 games 9 -4 record 
UCLA (0-1)
Stanford (0-1)
Washington (1-0)
Oregon State (1-0)
Oregon (1-0)
Washington State (0-1)
USC (6-1) 
shouldn't it be the PAC 1+?
USC alone has been to over half of the BCS games with 6 other schools going ONCE!

Here, let me save you the trouble:
SEC 
17 games 12 -5 record
 Tennessee (1-1)
Florida (4-1)
Alabama (0-2)
LSU (4-0)
Georgia (2-1)
Auburn (1-0) 
I look at that as being proof that no one school in the SEC has a lock on dominance. 
USC is in a lousy conference, and everytime they lose a conference game, it's a major upset. 
I think I'm done here.


----------



## irishleprechaun

after going back and reading through the posts I would surmize jockeyshorts is either a woman or a democrat...heck, maybe both...

Pac 10, geez......


----------



## BlackSmoke

South GA Dawg said:


> ....  We got a hapless Hawaii team who I just felt sorry for by the third quarter.  I bet Colt Brennan still has nighmares about Marcus Howard.





 .......

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ie9e1bdRoEE&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ie9e1bdRoEE&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## MCBUCK

Jetjockey said:


> Dude.  Are you serious?  Your defense gave up 31 points and 349 yards of offense.  336 yards came through the air.  You defense couldn't match Utah's offense.  Dont give me the excuse that you didn't win because your O line was hurt.  Your defense got abused by a better team.  Thats why you lost.



I can't stand Alabama.  I'm a Georgia fan. You didn't read my post very carefully but, that is besides the point. Thepoint I was making is you don't hear Alabama fans throwing that "should have, would have " stuff around like you have in nearly every post you have on this thread. You are wearing that "should have, would have" stuff out man. 
Alabam fans aren't sayong any of that stuff.  Scoreboard tells the score. Period.
You want Bowl wins compared ?  Here :

                    Bowls Wins Losses Ties Win % 
SEC              348    190    149      9   .559 
Pac-10        193    103      88       2   .539 
Big Ten       209      97    111       1   .467 
ACC             166     81       83       2   .494 
Big 8           127     63       63       1   .500 
Southwest  151     63       80       8   .444 
Big 12           92     45       47       0   .489 
Big East        76     42       34       0   .553 
WAC 101      42     58         1            .421 

Miami gave the Big East a nice little bump on the winning percentage in the 80's and that is still a school that is south of the Mason Dixon !

The SEC is 19-16 against the Big 12 since 1999 with the Big 12 having a combined record of 310-139
 We were also an identical 19-16 against the Big 10 with the midwest boys having a combined record of 280-151 during the same time frame.

Against the Pac 10 the SEC is 9-11 since 1999 with a combined record of 135-86 and that is with the 3-8 Alabama teams tanking to UCLA TWICE and a pathetic  2-8 Miss. St. throwin 2 goose eggs to Oregon. And I believe Oregon was ranked pretty highly when they were playing MSU during those years. MSU was a typical homecoming game for a lot of the country around that time. Trust me, when I say the Ducks didn't want to schedule a UF, UGA, LSU or a UT during the same time frame.  Let's see......that would account for ALL of the SEC champions and about 5 NC's during that time.  I may be wrong on the NC's  BUT THAT IS BECAUSE I MISCOUNTED TOO LOW !


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jetjockey said:


> Na. Not when we know the SEC is going to get in and leave teams that are just as good, if not better out every year! We NEED a playoff!! And if those numbers stay the same, I will admit I was wrong. But they won't. Because then once all the good teams get done abusing Ohio St and Oklahoma they will have to play eachother. And that will seperate the men from the boys!!!


 
The SEC already has a playoff, but then, I've brought that up multiple times. 

Exactly why did you vote for Obama?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Everybody, just ignore him, you are talking to a brick wall.  By responding to him is like putting wood on a fire.  He has contradicted himself about 15 times and obviously doesn't know diddly squat about football.  His argument is one sided and without merit.  This is the last time I will post in this thread.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

David Mills said:


> Everybody, just ignore him, you are talking to a brick wall. By responding to him is like putting wood on a fire. He has contradicted himself about 15 times and obviously doesn't know diddly squat about football. His argument is one sided and without merit. This is the last time I will post in this thread.


 

So what you're saying is that Ol' Red is back...


----------



## proside

BlackSmoke said:


> .......
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ie9e1bdRoEE&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ie9e1bdRoEE&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



GEEZ i did not realize Rennie was playing then!!

Oh perfect song for that too adam!

Wish you guys had black pants on, I like black on Black!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

proside said:


> Wish you guys had black pants on, I like black on Black!


 
Yes, we like it when they wear that combination as well...


----------



## proside

scooter1 said:


> Yes, we like it when they wear that combination as well...



Oh no, I Teed that one up for ya!


----------



## brownceluse

proside said:


> GEEZ i did not realize Rennie was playing then!!
> 
> Oh perfect song for that too adam!
> 
> Wish you guys had black pants on, I like black on Black!



I think we beat the mighty T U R D S that year!!!


----------



## MCBUCK

David Mills said:


> Everybody, just ignore him, you are talking to a brick wall.  By responding to him is like putting wood on a fire.  He has contradicted himself about 15 times and obviously doesn't know diddly squat about football.  His argument is one sided and without merit.  This is the last time I will post in this thread.


15 times ! try 30 or more !
Done.


----------



## Jetjockey

I guess we will just get to see what happens at the end of the year.  The SEC might have 3 teams in the top 25.   UGA will be a 4 or 5 loss team.  Same with LSU!    The SEC will have to stop living off their past strengths soon.   Because UGA and LSU aren't good this year.  Ole Miss was way overrated, and that only leaves UF and Bama.  UF is in big trouble if Tebow can't play!


----------



## Jetjockey

I haven't contradicted myself.  Ive been saying the same thing over and over.    The SEC is good, but they aren't the best.  They are living off several recent NC's from LSU and UF even though those teams didn't have to play the best team in the country to get the NC.  They live off the idea that when they lose its because the SEC beats eachother up every year (same with every conference), yet I show you out of conference losses to teams that they are supposed to beat.  The SEC champion will get to the NC game.  All the other conferences get left out because they are all fighting for 1 slot.  The SEC gets the other.  So the SEC champion gets to play who the BCS computers "think" is the next best team in the country.  Which so far leaves the best teams to play in other bowl games while the SEC gets a lame duck NC game.  Yet, when the #2 SEC gets crushed by Utah some of you guys claim it was a fluke because Bama was only at 40%.    I can't wait for a playoff.  Because then you will actually have to play the best teams in the country.   Teams that can actually win bowl games.  Not Ohio St and OU.  UT got to play the second best team in the Big 12 last year for the NC.  Texas beat OU hands down last year, and they only lost to Tech because of a dropped interception and a last second miracle by Tech.  Texas was better then Tech.  UF beat the second best team in the Big 12.  When they have to play the best teams from the Big 12 and Pac 10 then you can say they are true national champs, and the best conference in the country!


----------



## Danuwoa

scooter1 said:


> Yes, we like it when they wear that combination as well...



Well the law of averages was bound to kick in sooner or later.  Let a monkey bang away on a keyboard long enough and he will produce poetry.

Tetgunner says hey.


----------



## DAWG POUND

BlackSmoke said:


> .......
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ie9e1bdRoEE&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ie9e1bdRoEE&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



mans wese had us a past rush back then for sore. thems vidio pump. now if wese can bring that kind of defence on thems field this week end aganst thems tigers it will bees all over buts them cryin for sore.go mines dawgs.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

South GA Dawg said:


> Well the law of averages was bound to kick in sooner or later. Let a monkey bang away on a keyboard long enough and he will produce poetry.
> 
> Tetgunner says hey.


 
Tetgunner's writing poetry now??


----------



## proside

brownceluse said:


> I think we beat the mighty T U R D S that year!!!



yes you did and congradulations!

But I do beleive you paid for it the next year!!!


Keep up the good work, if you keep that pace up you will win 6 games in 40 years against us!!!


----------



## DBM78

Hey JetJockey you still feel the same way this year. After all this this  love you've been showing Bosie State.


----------



## Jetjockey

Ya.. Why would anything have changed?


----------



## DBM78

I don't know BAMA wins BCS NC game that makes 4 in a row for the SEC and some might add 6 out of the last 7 with what happened to Auburn in 2003.


----------



## Jetjockey

You mean the Auburn team that got beat the two previous years by USC.  I guess I could use the same logic and say that USC was left out 3 other years and so was Washington in 01.  So that makes 2 for the Pac 10 and 4 should have beens!  Its amazing to me how you guys think its so unfair what happened to Auburn, yet when it happens to a team in another league its completely OK because of strength of schedule!  I love hypocracy!


----------



## DBM78

Jetjockey said:


> You mean the Auburn team that got beat the two previous years by USC.  I guess I could use the same logic and say that USC was left out 3 other years and so was Washington in 01.  So that makes 2 for the Pac 10 and 4 should have beens!  Its amazing to me how you guys think its so unfair what happened to Auburn, yet when it happens to a team in another league its completely OK because of strength of schedule!  I love hypocracy!



When has a undefeated USC team ever been leftout of NC game? Case closed. And for somebody to be pumping up Boise and talking past season don't count but it is Auburn it counts.


----------



## specrider

These people that bad-mouth the SEC are just pot-stirrers. There's no way anyone in their right mind can't see how the dynamics of the SEC create the most powerful conference in the country. This BSU argument is just ridiculous, they had that chance alreay and retreated to the locker room, literally crying. Just someone looking for attention


----------



## MudDucker

Jetjockey said:


> I haven't contradicted myself.  Ive been saying the same thing over and over.    The SEC is good, but they aren't the best.  They are living off several recent NC's from LSU and UF even though those teams didn't have to play the best team in the country to get the NC.  They live off the idea that when they lose its because the SEC beats eachother up every year (same with every conference), yet I show you out of conference losses to teams that they are supposed to beat.  The SEC champion will get to the NC game.  All the other conferences get left out because they are all fighting for 1 slot.  The SEC gets the other.  So the SEC champion gets to play who the BCS computers "think" is the next best team in the country.  Which so far leaves the best teams to play in other bowl games while the SEC gets a lame duck NC game.  Yet, when the #2 SEC gets crushed by Utah some of you guys claim it was a fluke because Bama was only at 40%.    I can't wait for a playoff.  Because then you will actually have to play the best teams in the country.   Teams that can actually win bowl games.  Not Ohio St and OU.  UT got to play the second best team in the Big 12 last year for the NC.  Texas beat OU hands down last year, and they only lost to Tech because of a dropped interception and a last second miracle by Tech.  Texas was better then Tech.  UF beat the second best team in the Big 12.  When they have to play the best teams from the Big 12 and Pac 10 then you can say they are true national champs, and the best conference in the country!



Can I buy a life insurance policy on you?  If you don't fly better than your prognosticate football, you are sure to auger one in any day now.


----------



## MCBUCK

"Auger one in" BWAAAAAHAAAAA
 I need to be sure to avoid JJ's airline...."Clampett Air?"


----------



## Les Miles

DAWG POUND said:


> mans wese had us a past rush back then for sore. thems vidio pump. now if wese can bring that kind of defence on thems field this week end aganst thems tigers it will bees all over buts them cryin for sore.go mines dawgs.



Wonder what Dawg Pound is up to these days???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

MudDucker said:


> Can I buy a life insurance policy on you?  If you don't fly better than your prognosticate football, you are sure to auger one in any day now.


----------



## Les Miles

Jetjockey said:


> I haven't contradicted myself.  Ive been saying the same thing over and over.    The SEC is good, but they aren't the best.  They are living off several recent NC's from LSU and UF even though those teams didn't have to play the best team in the country to get the NC.  They live off the idea that when they lose its because the SEC beats eachother up every year (same with every conference), yet I show you out of conference losses to teams that they are supposed to beat.  The SEC champion will get to the NC game.  All the other conferences get left out because they are all fighting for 1 slot.  The SEC gets the other.  So the SEC champion gets to play who the BCS computers "think" is the next best team in the country.  Which so far leaves the best teams to play in other bowl games while the SEC gets a lame duck NC game.  Yet, when the #2 SEC gets crushed by Utah some of you guys claim it was a fluke because Bama was only at 40%.    I can't wait for a playoff.  Because then you will actually have to play the best teams in the country.   Teams that can actually win bowl games.  Not Ohio St and OU.  UT got to play the second best team in the Big 12 last year for the NC.  Texas beat OU hands down last year, and they only lost to Tech because of a dropped interception and a last second miracle by Tech.  Texas was better then Tech.  UF beat the second best team in the Big 12.  When they have to play the best teams from the Big 12 and Pac 10 then you can say they are true national champs, and the best conference in the country!



I wonder if JJ knows that the SEC has added 2 more national titles to the collection since he made this post?


----------



## RipperIII

you gotta give JJ a little credit, he and Wacenturian are the only Packed in supporters on this forum, and they graciously Tee a few up for us to knock outta da park

somebody's gotta pull the bird, and somebody's gotta break em


----------



## Les Miles

RipperIII said:


> you gotta give JJ a little credit, he and Wacenturion are the only Packed in supporters on this forum, and they graciously tee a few up for us to knock outta da park
> 
> somebody's gotta pull the bird, and somebody's gotta break em



Wonders if JJ shoots better than he runs his mouth.


----------



## Jetjockey

Hey Les......................  September 7th!  Just remember that date!


----------



## Jetjockey

OH ya.. And don't forget this!




HMMM.. What would the score of the game have been if the refs wouldn't have blown the Scam Newton Fumble call?  Funny thing is Im not bitter, not at all.  We all saw how powerful the SEC defense was against Oregon's dual threat offense.  How many yards did Oregon's O put up against that mighty powerful SEC defense?  Better yet?  How many yards did UW's horrible offense put up against LSU's powerful SEC defense two years ago?  Seems to me LSU has a problem coming out of the gate against mediocre (or just plain bad, in UW's case) non conference teams.  Good luck in Dallas, LSU is going to need it!  Oregon aint the UW two years ago or UNC last year!


----------



## Jetjockey

Hey Less.  Heres another one, or did you forget?  Good luck, I think your going to need it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes




----------



## Jetjockey

How about this one?


----------



## Jetjockey

Don't worry Less.  I have feeling the Refs won't be so nice in Dallas!


----------



## Les Miles

39 days till Duck season JJ! 



Jetjockey said:


> Hey Les......................  September 7th!  Just remember that date!



What's so important about that date? 

Is that the date you decide to jump on another team's bandwagon four days after LSU beats Oregon? 

The LSU-Oregon game is on Sept 3rd not Sept 7th you goof... 



Jetjockey said:


> HMMM.. What would the score of the game have been if the refs wouldn't have blown the Scam Newton Fumble call?  Funny thing is Im not bitter, not at all.  We all saw how powerful the SEC defense was against Oregon's dual threat offense.  How many yards did Oregon's O put up against that mighty powerful SEC defense?  Better yet?  How many yards did UW's horrible offense put up against LSU's powerful SEC defense two years ago?  Seems to me LSU has a problem coming out of the gate against mediocre (or just plain bad, in UW's case) non conference teams.  Good luck in Dallas, LSU is going to need it!  Oregon aint the UW two years ago or UNC last year!



Gee professor, thanks for figuring that one out. 

Neither Oregon's game against Auburn last year, nor the LSU game vs. UNC, or the LSU vs. Washington game two years ago have any bearing whatsoever on this year's game. Each team is different every year so what has happened in the past is just that... the past.

You always get on here and blabber about the same old things.

Blown calls, what ifs, and "we lost the game but don't our stats look good". 

Good grief man, stop your whining and your bitter posting with all these blown call videos and pull yourself together. 

All that matters is that when the game was over, LSU and Auburn had won the games. The other teams had not, no matter what the "stats" were.       



Jetjockey said:


> Don't worry Less.  I have feeling the Refs won't be so nice in Dallas!



I'm not worried at all. Oregon has 15,000 tickets and LSU has 35,000 tickets sold. 
Take into consideration that Dallas has the largest LSU fanbase outside of Louisiana and I am sure that you will see many more than 35,000 LSU fans there. 

Play good, smart ball and the refs are a non-factor.


----------



## Madsnooker

Well, the season is right around the corner and I see JJ showing up a little more often. Thats good as I love watching him get under sec fans skin no matter how misguided he is sometimes. 

Anyway, Give'em heck JJ!!!!!!

P.S. JJ, you do remember OSU punching Oregon in the mouth recently as well don't you? They didn't need all the bad calls and a complete 60 minutes for that win either.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Les Miles said:


> Neither Oregon's game against Auburn last year, nor the LSU game vs. UNC, or the LSU vs. Washington game two years ago have any bearing whatsoever on this year's game. Each team is different every year so what has happened in the past is just that... the past.
> 
> .



OH NO YOU JIS' DI'IN'...
JJ's entire premise for his arguments is based solely on the fragmented stats from the past that he spends days and weeks piecing together. Now what is he going to do???


----------



## Les Miles

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OH NO YOU JIS' DI'IN'...
> JJ's entire premise for his arguments is based solely on the fragmented stats from the past that he spends days and weeks piecing together. Now what is he going to do???



JJ knows the truth... that the SEC is the king of the hill and there is nothing that his puny PAC-10 conference can do about it except outperform us. And that my friend won't happen anytime in his lifetime...


----------



## MCBUCK

ahh the embers of OOC rivalaries are starting to simmer once again!  It is soo good to see JJ getting back to his old ways once again.


----------



## RipperIII

Jetjockey said:


> Ok.  I know full well that I'm gonna get a beat down because of this post!  But Im so sick of hearing how wonderful the SEC is!   UT gets beat by UCLA for a second year in a row, LSU bearly beats a Washington team that had the longest loosing streak in the nation, and GA gets hamered by OSU who then gets beat by Houston.   Alabama, who is supposidly a "great" team got HAMMERED by Utah last year in there bowl game.   And Florida gets their second national championship because the polsters won't put them against a team who can actually WIN a bowl game!  When do we get to see the SEC champion play a Texas or USC in a bowl game?  OSU is 4-3 in BCS games and OU is 2-5!  For god sakes please let them play a USC 6-1 BSC record (most BCS bowl games, the 1 loss coming to UT in the NC game) or Texas (3-0 BCS bowl games).  Im so sick of the SEC getting all this recognition when they don't play anyone.  And I'm more sick to hear how wonderful Tebow is.  Hes a good college QB, but he was the third best QB in the nation last year and just might be the 4th or 5th best this year!  I would have loved to see him go against USC's defense last year and watch him try to run!  OH..  That reminds me?  Why does everyone think the SEC's defenses are so good?  For god sakes UW put up almost 500 yards against LSU and beat them in every single stat in the game.  Including penalties (11-83yds vs 3-35yds) and turnovers.  If UW wouldn't have beat themselves the second worst team in the Pac-10 would have beat LSU.    Don't even get me going on how the commentators said there was NO WAY UCLA could beat Tennesse for a second year in a row.  Heck, UCLA isn't any good this year and they still beat UT!
> 
> Just had to get that off my chest!               Oh ya!!    1 more thing.  When is the SEC going to start scheduling tough out of conference games!  Im so sick of FL playing high school teams in there first couple games.  When are they going to start scheduling Ohio, Texas, Michigan, USC, Norte Dame.... Teams that my high school team couldn't beat!!!!!!    Ok, now my rant is over.......   FOR NOW!!!!   haha




Thought I'd resurrect this one

oh, by the way,...
Michigan........ check
Notre Dame...... check


----------



## MCBUCK

this thread is like a good wine, or a really good prime rib....it ages very well.


----------



## Jetjockey

Probably the best thread ever on the sports forum!!  I can't WAIT till 2014!!  And I still think the SEC is overrated...  I can't wait till the bias is gone, and the game is played on the field!!


----------



## RipperIII

Jetjockey said:


> Probably the best thread ever on the sports forum!!  I can't WAIT till 2014!!  And I still think the SEC is overrated...  I can't wait till the bias is gone, and the game is played on the field!!



so JJ, who's it gonna be from the west? 
Stanford?
Oregon??
Washington???
or is USC gonna make a comeback?


----------



## Jetjockey

RipperIII said:


> so JJ, who's it gonna be from the west?
> Stanford?
> Oregon??
> Washington???
> or is USC gonna make a comeback?



I think USC is done and UCLA will be the dark horse.  Stanford has most of their D back, and IMO has been the most underrated team in college ball.  I'm actually surprised the polls have shown them any love..... I think it will be either Oregon, or Stanford.  Rumor is this years Oregon team is the best they have ever had, but we will see what happens.


----------



## Jetjockey

Back to the top!


----------



## Throwback

Go ducks!


T


----------



## yellowduckdog

Jetjockey said:


> Back to the top!



Been a while but you finally got it right, what's it been 7-8 years?


----------



## Jetjockey

yellowduckdog said:


> Been a while but you finally got it right, what's it been 7-8 years?



No, the truth has just been exposed now that the BCS is gone!


----------



## yellowduckdog

You spin things to fit your argument


----------



## KYBobwhite

*Cue Twilight Zone Music*



Jetjockey said:


> No, the truth has just been exposed now that the BCS is gone!



Obsess much?  Wow.


----------



## Jetjockey

yellowduckdog said:


> You spin things to fit your argument



What did I spin?


----------



## alaustin1865

Jetjockey said:


> I think USC is done and UCLA will be the dark horse.  Stanford has most of their D back, and IMO has been the most underrated team in college ball.  I'm actually surprised the polls have shown them any love..... I think it will be either Oregon, or Stanford.  Rumor is this years Oregon team is the best they have ever had, but we will see what happens.



Look at how many different predictions you make in one post.  You get one out of five correct and you act like you are some kind of prophet.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

8 of the last 10 Championships have gone to the SEC. That is domination by any standard you wish to apply.


----------



## Jetjockey

Jeff Phillips said:


> 8 of the last 10 Championships have gone to the SEC. That is domination by any standard you wish to apply.



This one would have as well had this been another BCS year.  That was the problem with the BCS.  Had there been a playoff, they wouldn't have won 8 of the last 10, and there would have been no domination.


----------



## Jetjockey

Dang.  You would have thought I wrote this article.  It's spot on and what I've been saying for years.

http://m.espn.go.com/ncf/story?storyId=12111307&src=desktop


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Jetjockey said:


> Had there been a playoff, they wouldn't have won 8 of the last 10, .




You're right.  

Prob of been 9 out of 10


----------



## KyDawg

It just hasn't come true for years.


----------



## greene_dawg

Took 5 years for you to be able to bring this thread back up. Talk about pathetic.


----------



## mike1225

Ah he's just funning. He never forgets anything.


----------



## RipperIII

Jetjockey said:


> This one would have as well had this been another BCS year.  That was the problem with the BCS.  Had there been a playoff, they wouldn't have won 8 of the last 10, and there would have been no domination.



Total conjecture, you don't have any idea, check that you have plenty of ideas...just none valid.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Jetjockey said:


> This one would have as well had this been another BCS year.  That was the problem with the BCS.  Had there been a playoff, they wouldn't have won 8 of the last 10, and there would have been no domination.



But there was and they did


----------



## RUTMAGIC

I completly agree with this post, yes the SEC is a tough conference to play in no doubt. But when it matters (Bowl Games) your season capper you gotta win those. The majority of SEC teams got thier butts spanked by underdogs. So when it really matters this Conference drops the ball.


----------



## dark horse

The fact is that ESPN and the national media took two perennial doormats (Ole Miss and MSU) of the SEC west and tried to convince everyone that they were impending dynasties.  Now, 13 games later they appear to be who they have always been.  The SEC remains a good conference that will oftentimes have a true stud team that is better than everyone else.  I do believe however that the SEC's reputation probably got them 1-2 undeserved NC's of the last 8-9 they have won.  The nice thing about the playoff is that that undeserved scenario is a thing of the past.  Without the playoff, Saban wins another NC this year while at LEAST  2 BETTER teams would have been left out.  Anybody think TCU would like a shot at any of these teams?


----------



## Twiggbuster

Ask NFL scouts what the best conference is.
Still the same,SEC.
Not gonna win the NC every year.
But more than any other conference.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

dark horse said:


> the fact is that espn and the national media took two perennial doormats (ole miss and msu) of the sec west and tried to convince everyone that they were impending dynasties.  Now, 13 games later they appear to be who they have always been.  The sec remains a good conference that will oftentimes have a true stud team that is better than everyone else.  I do believe however that the sec's reputation probably got them 1-2 undeserved nc's of the last 8-9 they have won.  The nice thing about the playoff is that that undeserved scenario is a thing of the past.  Without the playoff, saban wins another nc this year while at least  2 better teams would have been left out.  Anybody think tcu would like a shot at any of these teams?


----------



## Browning Slayer

Twiggbuster said:


> Ask NFL scouts what the best conference is.
> Still the same,SEC.
> Not gonna win it every year.



No need to ask them.. Just look at the Active rosters in the NFL...


----------



## Buzz

Sad truth... Georgia Tech and UGA are the only two teams from the entire Southeast that beat teams that entered the bowl season ranked in the top 25.  Don't even bring up Missouri, yeah they are in the SEC but not a team from the Southeast.  I guess that just shows that despite all the bickering we go through there is some pretty good football being played in other parts of the nation.    

Peace out.


----------



## Gamecock

When you take 3 weeks off and are dealing with 18-22 year olds the fact is you never know what you'll get.  

I think parity is good in college football. Without a doubt the SEC is the best conference top to bottom, but that doesn't necessarily mean they have the best overall team.


----------



## elfiii

Buzz said:


> Sad truth... Georgia Tech and UGA are the only two teams from the entire Southeast that beat teams that entered the bowl season ranked in the top 25.  Don't even bring up Missouri, yeah they are in the SEC but not a team from the Southeast.  I guess that just shows that despite all the bickering we go through there is some pretty good football being played in other parts of the nation.
> 
> Peace out.



Based on UGA's and GT's records and bowl wins this year along with GSU's NC it is arguable the state of Georgia produces one of the strongest CFB programs in the country. Certainly in the South.


----------



## alphachief

...


----------



## mguthrie

I like that chief


----------



## elfiii

There was a lot of overrating going on this season. As I recall, even one of the ACC teams got caught up in the irrational exuberance of the moment. That rarely happens in a normal world.


----------



## Throwback

looks like your huskies are the ones that are over rated!!


----------



## Throwback

Jetjockey said:


> Probably the best thread ever on the sports forum!!  I can't WAIT till 2014!!  And I still think the SEC is overrated...  I can't wait till the bias is gone, and the game is played on the field!!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

> Doesn't seem to bother USC!!!!!  I think they have 3 QB's that would start at nearly every school in the country!  Heck, 5 RB's that could!   Don't get me wrong, I'm not just talking about GA!   And I never said the SEC is cr%p.  Just that they are overrated as the best League in the country.  Im pretty sure the Big 12 is better and the Pac 10 rivals the SEC....  I know I know... Down here in the south you never watch the west coast teams play.  But, those boys can play football out there.   And sorry for you huge SEC fans, but the loudest stadium doesn't belong to the SEC.  It belongs to a little 59,000 seat stadium in OR with a little team called the Ducks.  A writer once wrote that Autzen Stadium is where good teams go to die!  Too bad the SEC doesn't ever come out and play there!!!





Yeah yeah yeah, run you mouths some more cause your Big 12 sure hasnt showed up for the bowl games...31 -0 a lowly ACC team is cleaning OSU's clock 
Hey Ohio St Deshaun Watson is your DADDY


----------



## BuckNasty83

RUTMAGIC said:


> I completly agree with this post, yes the SEC is a tough conference to play in no doubt. But when it matters (Bowl Games) your season capper you gotta win those. The majority of SEC teams got thier butts spanked by underdogs. So when it really matters this Conference drops the ball.



Bowl games matter?


----------



## 1eyefishing

Jetjockey said:


> Probably the best thread ever on the sports forum!!



... says the guy who started this thread.!!!

!!! Ain't from around here.
... says I.


----------



## RipperIII

RUTMAGIC said:


> I completly agree with this post, yes the SEC is a tough conference to play in no doubt. But when it matters (Bowl Games) your season capper you gotta win those. The majority of SEC teams got thier butts spanked by underdogs. So when it really matters this Conference drops the ball.



0ver the past 10 years the SEC has won the majority of it's bowl matchups each season, most by a 3-1 margin, in fact only 1 year in that span did the conference split 5 & 5...never lost more than it won,...so I'm not sure of the point you ere trying to make.

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## Matthew6

RipperIII said:


> 0ver the past 10 years the SEC has won the majority of it's bowl matchups each season, most by a 3-1 margin, in fact only 1 year in that span did the conference split 5 & 5...never lost more than it won,...so I'm not sure of the point you ere trying to make.
> 
> ROLL TIDE!



glad to see you posting. in the scheme of things does it really matter what the rest of these sec teams do. it is all about the tide. THW the rest of the sec, acc pretenders, and over hyped big 10 and pathetic 12.  Roll Tide


----------

